# US Nationals 2012 (Las Vegas)



## Tyson (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say west of Ohio is a good pick. Colorado and Southern California seem nice.

Competition website: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/


----------



## Bryan (Dec 2, 2010)

As with the 2011 planning thread, try to keep the noise down. "I think the rule is you're allowed to suggest something only if you have the capability of holding a competition there by yourself. That means, you have the ability to secure the venue. Or at least, you would be able to begin the process. None of this, "oh, let's just rent out a broadway theater" stuff."

We're not hosting the World Cup. We don't need room for 10,000. Almost any decent size city is going to have a venue. The organizers aren't interested in doing the legwork for you taking a few seconds to type a venue ("Hey, what about the convention center in Fooville? They're big and there's a Chuck E Cheese nearby"). Instead, try, "Hey, would you be interested in my contacting the convention center in Fooville?" And if we suggest that you do, then actually follow up and see if you can get some quote on price and availability.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, Lucas is filled with noise. "Your hotel is near the venue" type noise. Anyway, San Diego is in my thoughts. Here are my thoughts so far:

San Diego, but I would be depending on Adam Zamora to come up with a suitable venue
Colorado, but I would be depending on Patrick Kelly/Daniel Hayes to come up with a suitable venue
Las Vegas, how much will it cost?
San Francisco, exploratorium may be moving to a new building
Los Angeles, could probably find something here... perhaps UCLA, but I have no connections there


----------



## Weston (Dec 3, 2010)

I have connections at USC.
My uncle works there. I can try to get a hall.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> I have connections at USC.
> My uncle works there. I can try to get a hall.


 
I thought about this. A hall at USC would probably be very nice. My main worry about USC though, is the surrounding area is not very good. And I'm not about to have cubers walking around the streets on their own in that area. Unless it's cleaned up, but as far as I remember, it's not the best area.

UCLA, on the other hand, is a nicer area. Westwood has restaurants, and it would be a lot more comfortable in my opinion. Last thing I want is another 2008 incident.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I thought about this. A hall at USC would probably be very nice. My main worry about USC though, is the surrounding area is not very good. And I'm not about to have cubers walking around the streets on their own in that area. Unless it's cleaned up, but as far as I remember, it's not the best area.
> 
> UCLA, on the other hand, is a nicer area. Westwood has restaurants, and it would be a lot more comfortable in my opinion. Last thing I want is another 2008 incident.


 
What happened in 2008?!


----------



## blade740 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've thought about looking into disneyland as a venue. There's a very good transportation network from the two major airports in the area, lots to do for families who don't want to cube all day, and a variety of hotels ranging from cheap to luxurious. Plus it's in my backyard

A few things I'd like to know while I'm asking around:

How many rooms did we end up booking for nationals 2010? (after our block was extended)
How many people would a prospective venue need to hold?
As far as dates, are we thinking similar to previous years? Early-mid august?

One other thing: is anyone actively going out and seeking corporate sponsorship for events like this? How much has this been explored in the past? I'm not sure exactly what it would entail but it's worth considering. This year at the hotel every vending machine ran out of Mountain Dew by the end of the weekend: we should try to get PepsiCo on this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2010)

Bryan said:


> As with the 2011 planning thread, try to keep the noise down. "I think the rule is you're allowed to suggest something only if you have the capability of holding a competition there by yourself. That means, you have the ability to secure the venue. Or at least, you would be able to begin the process. None of this, "oh, let's just rent out a broadway theater" stuff."


 
Yes. I'd be more than happy to hand out bans to people who do not comply with this.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the Disneyland idea; however outlandish it sounds at first, they do do high school band days, graduation nights, etc., so we know they're not against holding medium-large scale events. I would look into it if I weren't on the other side of the state... my first hunch though, is that it would be more feasible to do it at one of the Disneyland hotels?

Being at Berkeley, should I inquire into rooms here? Offhand I can tell you there's:
Wheeler Hall (capacity 705); dimensions: Proscenium 15' X 30'
Offstage Right limited
Offstage Left limited
Curtain to rear wall none
Curtain to last line set no linesets
Curtain to edge of apron 15'

Zellerbach Hall (Seats 2000+)
Proscenium	63'x30'	(19.20m x 9.14m)
Typical Trim	40-44' x 22-24'	(12.2m-13.5m x 6.71m-7.32m)
Offstage Right	30'	(9.5m)
Offstage Left	12'	(3.66m)
Curtain to rear wall	44'	(13.4m)
Curtain to last line set	42'5"	(12.95m)
Curtain to edge of apron	6'	(1.85m)
Curtain to edge of pit	18'6"	(5.65m)
Orchestra Pit	12'6" (deepest point)	(3.84m)
Height of stage from auditorium	3'6"	(1.07m)
Distance to grid	80' (max. out trim 73')	(24.4m)


Note: Pit can accomodate up to 50 musicians. Wagnerian pit is also available, expanding pit area to 19' (5.8m); and diminishing house capacity in orchestra by 53 seats. Rows EE & FF must be removed.


Pauley Ballroom (giant room; can be filled with chairs and other things)
The dimensions are 84' x 108', West Pauley 84' x 72' and East Pauley 84' x 36'.

Hertz Hall (Seats 400-600? I honestly have no idea. It's a concert hall).
Tech specs not listed. But again, it's a concert hall. A full symphonic orchestra sits on the stage comfortably.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought so too but lately I'm not so sure. I work in the call center that books their hotels (albeit for the consumer side, so I don't know too much about the convention department) but from what I've heard, with a decent group rate you can stay at a hotel on the disney property for less than we paid in Cambridge (not to mention the other local hotels in the area). I'm not sure how much the meeting space itself will cost, but there are many smaller conventions that don't have as much to spend as the MLB. 

Plus, like I noted in my first post, we don't yet know what our sponsorship situation will be by then. I would hope we would be able to secure funding at least on the level of other competitions at the same scale (euros, worlds, etc).


----------



## Tyson (Dec 9, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I've thought about looking into disneyland as a venue. There's a very good transportation network from the two major airports in the area, lots to do for families who don't want to cube all day, and a variety of hotels ranging from cheap to luxurious. Plus it's in my backyard
> 
> A few things I'd like to know while I'm asking around:
> 
> ...


 
I think we had 30 rooms at first for US Nationals 2010. We extended it to 40 and then maybe 50. The problem was that people simply didn't book their rooms until the last minute, so I had no idea how many rooms were needed. (As a side note, for 2011, there is limited hotel space.) I would imagine for a competition in Southern California, we would want about 75 to 100 hotel rooms.

A prospective venue would need to be able to handle about 300 competitors. That's looking for a place that can hold 600+ total people. Actually, maybe more. But you also have to consider the ratio of the space. The competition is stage-space dependent.

The dates are flexible, but I would start out by looking at early-mid August. If you find some amazing deal, we could do the competition whenever.

With corporate sponsorship, we just haven't had the man-power to do this. It would entail writing a letter, and then blasting it out to potential corporate sponsors. If someone can step up to the plate and get this done, I would support it. But I don't have the time to do this for now.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2010)

Tyson said:


> The competition is stage-space dependent.



One thing that's also easy to forget is that the audience space should be open; a traditional auditorium should have many aisles as possible. I've seen some beautiful auditoria that seem great at first glance, but where the entire central range of seating would be practically useless if we want the competitors to come up on stage and mingle a lot. WC09 completely turned that around with tables in an open space, but in practice, more needs to be looked at than the stage.

(Not that I don't think Tyson and the others know that, but I think many people don't think about it.)


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> One thing that's also easy to forget is that the audience space should be open; a traditional auditorium should have many aisles as possible. I've seen some beautiful auditoria that seem great at first glance, but where the entire central range of seating would be practically useless if we want the competitors to come up on stage and mingle a lot. WC09 completely turned that around with tables in an open space, but in practice, more needs to be looked at than the stage.


 
Agreed. During the course of the competition, people aren't actually sitting in the auditorium seating watching the stage for hours on end. They're practicing, walking around, socializing with other cubers, playing with puzzles and other games. I liked the arrangement at WC09 (as well as at some smaller competitions like Missouri Open and one of the Utah competitions) with the tables for people to sit at. It felt more open and it was easier to move around.

I didn't spend much time in the audience at Nationals last year, but I think an open audience area is a good direction to move towards.


----------



## Bob (Dec 20, 2010)

I know it was just held this way, but I'll throw the option on the table anyway.

I may be able to get Liberty Science Center.

Pros:
- Accessible via public transportation
- Several spaces (400 seat theater, 300 seat theater, 100 seat theater, several lobbies and halls)
- I can probably secure this venue at low cost to us
- Several airports nearby (EWR, JFK, LGA)
- Ferry ride across from NYC (lot to do in surrounding area)
- No shortage of nearby hotels

Cons:
- Nationals was only about 200 miles away in 2010
- It is not west of Ohio
- Not walking distance to nearest hotel (I don't think)


----------



## Tyson (Dec 20, 2010)

It's not walking distance, but the PATH train is right there. And we could probably get rooms at the Embassy Suites in the Financial Center (I used to work around there) for not TERRIBLY expensive. It'll be expensive, but if we could get a rate like we did in Boston ($150), I would say it's a success. There would probably be some good cubing opportunities in New York City as well.

In terms of access to the competition, it would probably be PATH train + walking or something like that right? I'd have to go to the science center myself to check it out. Perhaps 2013?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

What has been decided for 2012 has it been planned already or is it still open for discussion?


----------



## Tyson (May 23, 2011)

It's still open for discussion. There are a number of leads being pursued now but no contract has been signed.

As for dates, 8/3 to 8/5 in 2012 look okay? Is that better than 8/10 to 8/12? The main concern with 8/3 to 8/5 is summer school or something like that.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

What about middle of the summer. and as i was saying for 2013 what about DEN? would that be possible? I find that in the Southwest school starts later and ends sooner then the rest of the USA. We start early august and end late may. rather then late august or even september like everyone else


----------



## Vincents (May 24, 2011)

I would argue that rotating locations is better than central location. Rotating locations distributes the cost of travel roughly equally among cubers across the country across a 3-4 year period, whereas a "central" location (e.g. I would consider almost any state in the Mountain and Central Timezones that doesn't border Canada or Mexico a "central" state) unequally distributes higher costs to those living on the coasts, which have a higher population of speedcubers as it is (I think? There are a ton in CA and the Northeast Corridor just by virtue of population density).

More important is for there to be a nice large airport and/or secondary airports (I personally think tOSU doesn't do as well here, but the airport is close to large enough the perks of having an awesome organizing base more than make for it) and nearby attractions (food, lodging, etc.). So a city such as LA, SF, or Orlando, although coastal, can and will have cheaper airfare options by virtue of sheer competition of airlines and hotels than, say, Cheyenne. No disrespect to Cheyenne intended.


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2011)

Indianapolis!!!

Nah, I don't really care, I just took the 790 cubers from
http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php
and plugged them into
http://www.geomidpoint.com/
and it says the center of minimum combined distance is a bit north of Indianapolis.











Locations:


Spoiler



33.520660, -86.802490
31.315170, -85.855217
31.141293, -85.096596
36.186745, -94.128815
33.306107, -111.841476
33.352825, -111.789024
33.538651, -112.185989
33.538651, -112.185989
33.538651, -112.185989
33.538651, -112.185989
33.415020, -111.822983
33.415020, -111.822983
32.390907, -110.966492
34.268829, -112.727203
33.448376, -112.074036
34.540024, -112.468498
33.581955, -111.899933
32.221745, -110.926476
32.221745, -110.926476
32.221745, -110.926476
32.221745, -110.926476
49.248524, -123.108803
36.635284, -121.809860
37.776260, -122.276703
33.571606, -117.734795
33.834267, -117.919434
33.868469, -118.082260
35.373291, -119.018715
35.373291, -119.018715
38.049366, -122.158577
33.846729, -117.998032
37.584103, -122.366081
34.133896, -118.664726
38.668793, -120.987167
33.641132, -117.918671
33.595833, -117.587776
34.090008, -117.890343
37.322998, -122.032181
38.544907, -121.740517
33.631687, -117.566437
38.408798, -121.371620
33.119205, -117.086418
37.548271, -121.988571
36.743313, -119.789383
34.164970, -118.232002
34.164970, -118.232002
34.280209, -118.567421
36.778259, -119.417931
33.646965, -117.689217
34.052189, -118.243423
34.052189, -118.243423
34.052189, -118.243423
34.052189, -118.243423
37.453827, -122.182190
37.906036, -122.544975
37.906036, -122.544975
38.305031, -122.289803
34.228329, -118.535828
33.195869, -117.379486
33.195869, -117.379486
33.195869, -117.379486
33.788143, -117.853218
38.688499, -121.225525
37.613827, -122.486916
34.262501, -118.426109
34.147785, -118.144516
33.744461, -118.387016
33.744461, -118.387016
33.744461, -118.387016
33.640854, -117.603104
37.531944, -122.248055
33.953350, -117.396156
38.761375, -121.294144
38.581573, -121.494400
38.581573, -121.494400
38.502857, -122.469650
37.630489, -122.411087
32.718834, -117.163841
32.718834, -117.163841
32.718834, -117.163841
37.775196, -122.419205
37.775196, -122.419205
37.775196, -122.419205
37.774929, -122.419418
37.320053, -121.877640
37.320053, -121.877640
37.320053, -121.877640
37.320053, -121.877640
34.121395, -118.106461
37.354107, -121.955238
34.391663, -118.542587
34.920891, -120.435928
37.263832, -122.023018
34.111923, -118.157310
37.440220, -122.163300
37.440220, -122.163300
37.440220, -122.163300
37.957584, -121.291115
37.369194, -122.036850
34.107231, -118.057846
33.835850, -118.340630
34.249252, -118.289986
33.748356, -117.811913
37.906315, -122.064964
36.910233, -121.756897
34.145840, -118.805649
39.740429, -121.594147
34.168339, -118.605919
33.888626, -117.813110
39.802765, -105.087486
39.696686, -104.809769
39.729431, -104.831917
40.014984, -105.270546
38.838116, -104.821358
38.838116, -104.821358
38.838116, -104.821358
39.739155, -104.984703
39.749638, -105.215981
39.544445, -104.968056
39.544445, -104.968056
38.424999, -105.022758
41.276207, -72.868431
41.757877, -72.886215
41.225555, -73.370560
38.895111, -77.036369
38.895111, -77.036369
27.664827, -81.515755
28.686750, -81.513275
26.358688, -80.083099
26.652302, -81.974136
28.677774, -81.327843
28.386116, -80.741997
26.271193, -80.270607
28.902479, -82.592598
30.501802, -86.135384
29.652069, -82.339340
29.652069, -82.339340
29.652069, -82.339340
30.332184, -81.655647
28.304640, -81.415878
27.998005, -80.585320
25.774252, -80.190262
25.774252, -80.190262
28.183332, -82.568336
28.553154, -81.364441
28.553154, -81.364441
26.823395, -80.138657
26.823395, -80.138657
30.473413, -87.212257
30.473413, -87.212257
25.528442, -80.490334
26.708399, -80.230598
27.767071, -82.638458
27.767071, -82.638458
27.767071, -82.638458
27.767071, -82.638458
27.947521, -82.458427
27.947521, -82.458427
27.947521, -82.458427
26.715342, -80.053375
34.075375, -84.294090
33.955803, -83.382362
33.754486, -84.389664
33.754486, -84.389664
33.932056, -83.713783
34.207321, -84.140190
33.923714, -84.840775
33.774830, -84.296310
34.023434, -84.615494
33.890102, -84.142975
32.840694, -83.632401
33.952602, -84.549934
33.952602, -84.549934
33.952602, -84.549934
31.179909, -83.789062
34.915909, -85.109116
33.544277, -84.233810
33.854450, -84.223137
32.609879, -83.620560
42.023350, -93.625626
42.023350, -93.625626
42.023350, -93.625626
42.023350, -93.625626
41.976662, -91.673157
41.844509, -90.239723
41.844509, -90.239723
41.261944, -95.860832
41.523643, -90.577637
41.523643, -90.577637
41.661129, -91.530167
42.315262, -93.434380
43.613739, -116.237648
43.495125, -112.067741
47.677685, -116.780464
43.581280, -116.558548
47.715137, -116.948059
40.633125, -89.398529
42.088360, -87.980629
41.760571, -88.320206
41.760571, -88.320206
41.760571, -88.320206
41.760571, -88.320206
41.937466, -87.711121
41.995029, -88.185631
41.850029, -88.312576
41.823921, -87.851723
42.126968, -89.255661
41.615589, -87.529488
40.112801, -88.271072
40.112801, -88.271072
40.112801, -88.271072
39.496147, -88.176155
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.879536, -87.624336
41.838921, -89.479546
41.838921, -89.479546
41.838921, -89.479546
42.037254, -88.281090
42.003918, -87.970345
42.003918, -87.970345
42.003918, -87.970345
41.920200, -88.078850
42.290024, -87.903404
42.368378, -87.941124
42.283077, -87.953133
42.320019, -89.058159
42.066418, -87.937294
41.785915, -88.147285
41.785915, -88.147285
41.785915, -88.147285
41.511974, -87.965607
41.850105, -87.822014
41.682808, -88.351463
42.011143, -87.840622
41.615913, -88.204071
41.662807, -88.537018
41.984341, -87.869499
42.353355, -88.093414
42.033360, -88.083405
42.033360, -88.083405
42.033360, -88.083405
42.033360, -88.083405
42.033360, -88.083405
42.306728, -88.436592
42.446133, -87.832848
39.164288, -86.526901
39.218388, -84.856064
39.971214, -86.112625
39.971214, -86.112625
39.201439, -85.921379
39.957104, -85.994873
39.957104, -85.994873
39.957104, -85.994873
39.957104, -85.994873
39.957104, -85.994873
41.130604, -85.128860
41.130604, -85.128860
41.130604, -85.128860
39.613659, -86.106651
39.613659, -86.106651
39.170803, -84.908775
41.610058, -87.480644
39.767017, -86.156258
39.767017, -86.156258
39.767017, -86.156258
39.767017, -86.156258
39.767017, -86.156258
41.223236, -85.010925
40.050667, -86.026733
40.050667, -86.026733
41.707397, -86.259033
39.704212, -86.399437
39.704212, -86.399437
39.521439, -85.776924
38.677269, -87.528633
39.262047, -84.819923
40.042816, -86.127487
39.011902, -98.484245
39.852505, -95.535812
38.971668, -95.235252
38.971668, -95.235252
38.968319, -94.810257
39.338886, -95.722481
39.338886, -95.722481
38.883560, -94.818230
39.055824, -95.689018
37.611225, -82.728401
36.857277, -88.350311
37.293934, -87.123329
38.048904, -84.499840
37.125767, -84.079857
37.880634, -84.572998
37.752708, -87.106865
37.083485, -84.608246
31.311295, -92.445137
30.486856, -90.956215
30.577412, -90.483147
32.518478, -92.147636
32.518478, -92.147636
32.518478, -92.147636
32.518478, -92.147636
32.518478, -92.147636
42.485260, -71.434021
42.656624, -71.140602
42.656624, -71.140602
42.417904, -71.164978
42.358433, -71.059776
42.358433, -71.059776
42.358433, -71.059776
42.358433, -71.059776
42.207119, -71.004204
42.375095, -71.105606
42.375095, -71.105606
42.375095, -71.105606
42.375095, -71.105606
41.616776, -70.436974
42.033436, -70.959213
42.033436, -70.959213
42.632038, -70.782829
41.701492, -71.155045
42.611202, -71.574509
42.614632, -70.874069
42.245926, -71.908684
42.633427, -71.316170
42.283432, -71.232834
42.464539, -71.014885
42.101482, -72.589813
42.568092, -71.353447
42.801479, -70.989777
42.271435, -71.798828
42.066765, -71.328110
49.895451, -97.138275
49.886082, -97.152924
39.294254, -76.614273
39.294254, -76.614273
39.294254, -76.614273
39.294254, -76.614273
39.573147, -78.849747
38.980667, -77.100258
39.238716, -77.279427
39.206619, -76.942848
39.206619, -76.942848
39.202999, -76.857979
39.202999, -76.857979
39.212608, -76.713577
39.143440, -77.201370
39.177330, -77.189507
39.143997, -77.092377
39.083996, -77.152756
39.083996, -77.152756
39.070389, -76.545242
38.990665, -77.026085
38.990665, -77.026085
38.990665, -77.026085
39.401497, -76.601913
39.708889, -76.345558
44.552010, -69.631714
41.897549, -84.037163
41.897549, -84.037163
42.270870, -83.726326
42.270870, -83.726326
42.308647, -83.482155
42.308647, -83.482155
42.308647, -83.482155
42.094635, -83.270561
45.027512, -84.674751
42.970470, -85.668648
42.378429, -82.928795
42.607254, -83.929398
42.681145, -82.736862
42.431145, -83.483269
42.370678, -83.469025
43.419472, -83.950806
42.098057, -86.484169
42.580311, -83.030205
42.569214, -83.382149
45.233299, -93.291344
45.233299, -93.291344
44.744087, -93.207420
44.826363, -93.288582
45.094131, -93.356339
45.177776, -93.872223
44.777035, -93.278076
44.777035, -93.278076
45.562813, -93.224991
45.562813, -93.224991
46.729553, -94.685898
45.119965, -93.287727
44.804131, -93.166885
45.331760, -93.560638
45.256985, -93.204086
44.731293, -92.852463
44.528297, -93.907745
44.029999, -92.750832
44.977482, -93.264351
44.977482, -93.264351
44.934578, -93.456924
45.305519, -93.794136
45.876904, -93.293839
45.876904, -93.293839
44.309944, -94.465866
45.509521, -92.972733
45.509521, -92.972733
44.971352, -93.604401
45.008266, -93.450783
45.016388, -95.238892
44.876308, -93.278168
44.021568, -92.465950
44.021568, -92.465950
44.775360, -93.469643
44.944637, -93.102654
44.944637, -93.102654
44.954166, -93.113892
44.954166, -93.113892
44.218853, -93.568001
44.916077, -93.101608
45.122410, -95.049820
45.443298, -93.589958
39.016953, -94.281616
38.660259, -90.579552
38.751945, -90.653336
38.879646, -94.525436
39.090431, -94.583656
40.197193, -92.583168
38.912514, -94.376236
37.015865, -93.206520
37.117828, -93.060188
37.951431, -91.771271
37.196827, -93.287064
38.627522, -90.198410
38.800327, -90.626511
38.762791, -93.736053
47.999077, -66.673317
45.432171, -65.946213
35.732651, -78.850288
35.791538, -78.781120
35.929680, -79.034164
35.650711, -78.456390
35.316525, -81.176193
35.743748, -79.692253
35.711266, -78.614174
35.262081, -81.187302
36.072636, -79.791977
35.321293, -82.461441
36.119858, -80.073654
35.262665, -77.581635
35.962078, -79.762253
35.962078, -79.762253
35.772095, -78.638618
36.218475, -78.926399
48.232578, -101.295998
41.254005, -95.999260
41.254005, -95.999260
41.254005, -95.999260
41.254005, -95.999260
43.197861, -70.873672
43.033421, -71.074226
40.220371, -74.011803
39.753208, -74.223076
39.753208, -74.223076
40.706211, -74.549324
40.468422, -74.662033
40.057514, -74.110008
40.057514, -74.110008
40.740932, -74.383759
40.740932, -74.383759
39.799835, -75.223793
40.316219, -74.513763
40.425510, -74.416229
40.425510, -74.416229
40.425510, -74.416229
40.847446, -74.699158
40.260113, -74.273758
40.206944, -74.081665
40.477753, -74.626816
40.477753, -74.626816
40.743992, -74.032364
40.753033, -74.118820
40.753033, -74.118820
40.986149, -74.385986
40.864189, -73.992287
41.088612, -74.144165
41.088612, -74.144165
40.257332, -74.395706
40.775932, -74.600716
40.058323, -74.405663
41.037598, -74.040695
40.460796, -74.338074
40.460796, -74.338074
40.506771, -74.265427
40.333443, -74.600433
40.348717, -74.659050
40.348717, -74.659050
40.348717, -74.659050
40.348717, -74.659050
40.348717, -74.659050
40.348717, -74.659050
40.348717, -74.659050
40.497604, -74.488487
39.603172, -74.340141
40.853153, -74.113754
40.948494, -74.244499
35.084492, -106.651138
35.084492, -106.651138
35.084492, -106.651138
36.114647, -115.172813
36.114647, -115.172813
36.114647, -115.172813
36.114647, -115.172813
39.530369, -119.814392
40.771938, -73.930557
40.850101, -73.866249
40.675236, -73.971046
40.675236, -73.971046
40.675236, -73.971046
40.675236, -73.971046
40.675236, -73.971046
40.787601, -73.845970
40.868710, -73.001495
41.014542, -73.872635
40.719936, -73.564018
40.765808, -73.833084
41.478691, -74.813896
41.107319, -73.795967
42.443962, -76.501884
40.691490, -73.805687
42.122726, -75.961891
42.747021, -73.759010
40.725933, -73.514290
43.106457, -76.217705
43.170612, -78.690308
40.578144, -74.137100
43.786736, -75.491852
40.807320, -72.821213
41.202244, -73.726173
41.748123, -74.085083
40.915684, -73.784935
40.756054, -73.986954
40.756054, -73.986954
40.756054, -73.986954
40.756054, -73.986954
40.756054, -73.986954
40.756054, -73.986954
40.756054, -73.986954
40.740005, -73.756615
41.608150, -74.299042
41.138069, -73.784706
40.925377, -73.047325
43.161030, -77.610924
40.658714, -73.641243
40.801487, -72.867599
40.801487, -72.867599
40.583439, -74.149590
40.583439, -74.149590
40.826210, -73.502068
43.048122, -76.147423
42.728413, -73.691788
40.683712, -73.510124
40.683712, -73.510124
42.730080, -73.701233
40.704823, -73.650131
40.847221, -73.855278
42.963947, -78.737808
39.837540, -84.420395
40.868668, -82.318214
41.374775, -83.651321
39.099232, -84.517487
39.099232, -84.517487
39.099232, -84.517487
39.099232, -84.517487
39.099232, -84.517487
39.103119, -84.512016
41.499496, -81.695412
41.499496, -81.695412
39.961178, -82.998795
39.961178, -82.998795
39.758949, -84.191605
39.758949, -84.191605
39.758949, -84.191605
41.368382, -82.107651
41.284222, -81.096489
39.878399, -82.883789
41.378483, -81.640572
41.151196, -81.362717
41.151196, -81.362717
41.151196, -81.362717
40.417286, -82.907120
41.724487, -81.245659
41.724487, -81.245659
40.542229, -84.390343
39.924389, -83.806709
40.542271, -84.389397
39.896454, -82.420151
41.663937, -83.555214
41.312553, -81.440109
40.458950, -83.077133
35.653210, -97.481522
36.682804, -101.481552
36.200092, -95.167740
36.874516, -94.877457
35.384228, -97.724487
35.222569, -97.439476
35.493137, -97.459145
35.493137, -97.459145
35.493137, -97.459145
36.153980, -95.992775
34.918900, -95.303925
43.660427, -79.917023
43.547981, -80.250763
43.466728, -79.690376
43.466728, -79.690376
43.814434, -79.423363
42.194576, -122.709480
45.487061, -122.803711
45.487061, -122.803711
42.431789, -123.050606
45.523453, -122.676208
40.602150, -75.471748
40.602150, -75.471748
40.559444, -79.958885
40.240475, -76.926559
40.539543, -75.496849
39.854824, -76.564407
40.102333, -75.152122
40.279549, -75.387123
39.980831, -75.308891
39.980831, -75.308891
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.438423, -80.001930
40.799374, -76.861923
40.353992, -75.304901
41.538689, -75.946587
39.960663, -75.605492
39.960663, -75.605492
39.960663, -75.605492
40.025654, -76.529968
45.466667, -73.883331
41.826958, -71.408714
32.237148, -80.860390
32.793053, -79.941292
32.793053, -79.941292
34.000710, -81.034813
35.007370, -80.945076
34.852619, -82.394012
34.852619, -82.394012
33.018505, -80.175652
50.447235, -104.618011
36.033115, -86.782776
36.033115, -86.782776
35.045631, -85.309677
35.929539, -86.841873
36.304775, -86.619995
35.140629, -85.232735
36.318638, -82.352066
35.756474, -83.970459
35.149532, -90.048981
36.200054, -86.518608
36.165890, -86.784447
36.454250, -83.569351
30.268736, -97.745209
32.679161, -97.464066
25.934370, -97.480461
32.802956, -96.769920
32.802956, -96.769920
32.802956, -96.769920
32.802956, -96.769920
31.524338, -96.533867
29.759956, -95.362534
29.759956, -95.362534
29.759956, -95.362534
29.759956, -95.362534
33.046234, -96.994171
33.046234, -96.994171
26.203407, -98.230011
31.997347, -102.077911
29.561707, -95.539429
32.835281, -94.048058
29.425037, -98.493721
29.425037, -98.493721
29.425037, -98.493721
29.425037, -98.493721
29.883274, -97.941391
29.619678, -95.634949
33.015121, -96.538879
40.297123, -111.695007
40.297123, -111.695007
40.255779, -111.658600
40.760780, -111.891045
40.562168, -111.929657
38.830391, -77.196373
38.830391, -77.196373
38.879971, -77.106773
39.043720, -77.487488
38.776810, -77.275681
38.776810, -77.275681
38.877342, -77.408783
38.894279, -77.431099
37.356815, -77.441650
36.754581, -79.399750
38.961746, -77.539017
38.846226, -77.306374
38.846226, -77.306374
38.882240, -77.170982
38.795670, -77.613876
37.059658, -76.365921
38.449570, -78.868912
37.413754, -79.142242
37.608757, -77.373314
37.501179, -77.507477
38.880943, -77.300819
38.958630, -77.357002
37.540779, -77.433929
38.777920, -77.179756
39.006222, -77.428596
39.006222, -77.428596
38.901222, -77.265259
38.901222, -77.265259
38.901222, -77.265259
36.852924, -75.977982
36.852924, -75.977982
37.270699, -76.707413
38.639511, -77.267426
38.639511, -77.267426
38.639511, -77.267426
42.878136, -73.196777
44.015339, -73.167343
47.610378, -122.200676
48.759552, -122.488228
47.759968, -122.207405
47.918610, -122.554169
47.412216, -122.249435
47.570656, -122.222069
47.525249, -122.652290
47.169796, -122.293488
47.169796, -122.293488
47.482880, -122.217064
47.482880, -122.217064
47.620972, -122.347275
47.620972, -122.347275
47.620972, -122.347275
47.620972, -122.347275
47.620972, -122.347275
47.620972, -122.347275
47.620972, -122.347275
47.755955, -122.345825
47.173260, -122.597496
47.252876, -122.444290
45.638729, -122.661484
45.638729, -122.661484
46.602070, -120.505898
43.968037, -88.943451
43.140221, -90.702362
44.936905, -91.392937
42.627460, -88.633354
42.627460, -88.633354
42.957100, -89.472153
44.516018, -88.007858
43.005329, -88.807236
43.811718, -91.235878
43.440262, -90.035957
43.062073, -89.400848
44.875519, -91.919342
44.875519, -91.919342
44.875519, -91.919342
43.146675, -88.306763
44.026077, -90.074020
42.726051, -87.788391
43.532482, -90.002625
43.557114, -90.889359
43.011677, -88.231483
43.011677, -88.231483
38.993988, -80.232025
39.280643, -80.344536
39.280643, -80.344536
37.743172, -81.122871
39.353516, -78.053848
39.456211, -77.963890
41.283428, -72.976784


And the "geographic midpoint" is a bit west of it:


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Indianapolis!!!
> 
> Nah, I don't really care, I just took the 790 cubers from
> http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php
> ...



How about using a plane flight metric?


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> How about using a plane flight metric?


 
Good idea. Do it


----------



## Bryan (May 24, 2011)

CubingUSA is a bit more skewed to the Midwest since both I and KOII have used the integrated registration system for much longer than the California competitions. East coast is also starting to use it more....


----------



## Tyson (May 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Good idea. Do it


 
If Kayak.com had an API, this might be interesting.

I am making sure that there is no smoke... at least, that the venue is smoke free, and that there are non-smoking hotel rooms. Very important to have it Stefan approved.


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2011)

Tyson said:


> If Kayak.com had an API, this might be interesting.



Ooohhh... minimizing combined travel *costs*? And then have everybody pay the average into an overall travel fund, so everybody pays the same which will discourage the please-in-my-backyard begging and the it's-always-so-far-away complaining?



Tyson said:


> Very important to have it Stefan approved.


 
Yeah, if I don't come then you'll have to find someone else willing to win the pointless side-side-event with the highest/only prize money.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Long bump, I know. Sorry if you dissaprove of my bump. But I just saw that it is now official on the WCA website as Aug 3-6. But the location is TBA though.


 Location will be announced at US Nationals 2011.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 11, 2011)

I think people will be happy with next year's location.

I, for one, am looking forward to our new desert overlords.


----------



## Kian (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the guesses in this thread. Austinreed seems to think he has it figured out. Sounds like a lot of people have certain expectations.

Very soon we will all find out where it is, so guessing doesn't really help. Everyone will wait with bated breath for that announcement. Granted, wherever it is will be awesome because it's nats. All i can say is i can't wait for nats 2012. Sounds like it's going to be exciting.

Don't suggest your backyard, anyone. Usually that doesn't go over very well . Hope the new site gets a lot of people to come!


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 13, 2011)

I can assume this will be announced at the _end_ of US Nats 2011, rite?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I can assume this will be announced at the _end_ of US Nats 2011, rite?


 
That would seem like a safe assumption to me.


----------



## Coke (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish we could change the dates like a day or so...Why does it have to be friday, saturday, sunday?

Because the last day is Sunday. Because of religious reasons, I can't ever attend that day of the competition. Like I couldn't attend it at Nats 2011, causing me to lose in several final rounds of events ;(

And many of my friends (like 20+) have the same issue, although many of them don't even come in the first place just because of it.

Is there any chance we could change the date sometime, just like one day back? (like just thursday friday saturday)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 14, 2011)

Coke said:


> I wish we could change the dates like a day or so...Why does it have to be friday, saturday, sunday?
> 
> Because the last day is Sunday. Because of religious reasons, I can't ever attend that day of the competition. Like I couldn't attend it at Nats 2011, causing me to lose in several final rounds of events ;(
> 
> ...


 
I doubt they would change it just because ONE person asked. Now if a large group asked with a valid reason, maybe.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

More people would be disadvantaged if it were Thursday-Saturday than there are with Friday-Sunday, so I doubt it will change. Making it Friday & Saturday probably isn't reasonable because of the large amount of time required daily.

Maybe there can be some kind of arrangements made in the future, I hope so for your sake .


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2011)

If I start planning now, I should end up actually going next year.

I'm not missing Nats again


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> *^*
> 
> I don't understand why no one has posted the date yet .
> Or is that actually still undecided?


 
It's August 3rd through 5th. Says on the official website


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/index.php

Thanks.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 15, 2011)

VEGAS BABY I'll actually be 21 =)


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 15, 2011)

Vegas...interesting. A couple of months ago when I went there, I thought how cool it would be to hold national there. 
I have to admit though, I was kind of hoping they would choose San Diego as it was a highly considered location. Oh well.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 15, 2011)

What's the point of going if you're not 21? 

Are we all going to stay in the MGM Grand? lol

Where's the venue btw?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> What's the point of going if you're not 21?


There are other things to do in Vegas besides gamble. There are tons of shows.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> There are other things to do in Vegas besides gamble. There are tons of shows.


 
We could have Nats in a casino, it's just that anyone under 21 can't play any of the games (gambling).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 15, 2011)

Coke said:


> I wish we could change the dates like a day or so...Why does it have to be friday, saturday, sunday?
> 
> Because the last day is Sunday. Because of religious reasons, I can't ever attend that day of the competition. Like I couldn't attend it at Nats 2011, causing me to lose in several final rounds of events ;(
> 
> ...


 
If the competition's on weekdays, then many kids who need parents to drive them can't go, or people with jobs. I know we lost a number of people this year to that, and adding more weekdays makes that worse.

If the competition's on a Saturday, then people who are orthodox jewish can't compete that day.

If the competition's on a Sunday, then you can't compete.

Summary: We can't please everyone. So we'll go with the model that, in our experience, has come closest to doing so.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

Everything (as far as I know) has been reserved and paid for at Las Vegas, especially considering Tyson's consistent advertizements for the Cube Plushies =]

The point in going to LV if you're not 21 is the exact same reason people came to Nationals this year. It's nationals.
While here, I went to the venue, cubed, met awesome people, ate food, and had a great time. All of things can be done by people of all ages at Nationals in Vegas. Just in Vegas there is the added bonus of shows as well as (if you are over 21) drinking, gambling etc.

Win-win situation for everyone in my opinion.


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 15, 2011)

Road trip! I'm still split though if i should go, but i've got the okay from my parents. Also depends on intial registration costs.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

The alternative to gambling there: Cubing officially, cubing in practice, cubing in practice with other cubers, cubing with other cubers, and hanging out with other cubers (which can include eating with other cubers). Or sleeping.

Tada, you're occupied and not worried about gambling.

EDIT: Response was to an above deleted post, but lol I didn't even see Chris' message.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

@IamWEB: Ninja'd perhaps? 

If Nationals is as good as it was this year (which far surpassed Nationals 10 and 09 in many ways imo) then there is no way I am missing it. And if more people like Vallance and Nakijima attend, some more inspirational quotes/meetings will take place.


----------



## Meep (Aug 15, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Everything (as far as I know) has been reserved and paid for at Las Vegas, especially considering Tyson's consistent advertizements for the Cube Plushies =]
> 
> The point in going to LV if you're not 21 is the exact same reason people came to Nationals this year. It's nationals.
> While here, I went to the venue, cubed, met awesome people, ate food, and had a great time. All of things can be done by people of all ages at Nationals in Vegas. Just in Vegas there is the added bonus of shows as well as (if you are over 21) drinking, gambling etc.
> ...


 
Seeing as it's a $19 flight from Vancouver, I'm reaaaally likely gonna be there. =P


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

19 dollars!?
Yaymeep.


----------



## Meep (Aug 15, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> 19 dollars!?
> Yaymeep.



Yeah Vegas has deals with several places to offer cheap flights in hopes the passengers'll waste their money in casinos or something.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 15, 2011)

The Riviera.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2011)

Vegas? That's freaking epic. No way im missing this.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

i might be able to go!


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am already excited and the competition is a year away, I will be able to see a lot of cubers that I know from Youtube and places. Overall this competition will be epic!


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 15, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Thanks god.
> 
> YES I'M GOING TO NATIONALS!!


 
Yay your going.


----------



## Meep (Aug 15, 2011)

To the people who're still asking where in Vegas it'll be;

Like Vincent and the WCA event page says, it'll be at the Riviera.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 15, 2011)

Meep said:


> To the people who're still asking where in Vegas it'll be;
> 
> Like Vincent and the WCA event page says, it'll be at the Riviera.



I take it more information will be released (e.g; price per night) closer to the actual time?


----------



## Drake (Aug 15, 2011)

I may be able to go me to, if i save my all money, like to a certain point, but i will see.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 16, 2011)

Meep said:


> Seeing as it's a $19 flight from Vancouver, I'm reaaaally likely gonna be there. =P


 
Where did you find that?


----------



## Meep (Aug 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Where did you find that?



I have some family that goes there often; Apparently they make deals like that in hopes travelers will lost a lot of money at the casinos or something.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 16, 2011)

Meep said:


> I have some family that goes there often; Apparently they make deals like that in hopes travelers will lost a lot of money at the casinos or something.


 
Yes i knew that but where you you finding the tickets at?


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2011)

I absolutely cannot wait to spend myself silly next year.


----------



## Meep (Aug 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Yes i knew that but where you you finding the tickets at?


 
Travel agencies, or Air Canada/Westjet/United Airlines even lol


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 16, 2011)

Meep said:


> Travel agencies, or Air Canada/Westjet/United Airlines even lol


 
The best i can find from Minneapolis is 350$


----------



## Tyson (Aug 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> I absolutely cannot wait to spend myself silly next year.


 
On plushies.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> See I told you guys a while ago, you just had to read properly...



Not to mention that the crossword puzzle in the program given out at this year's Nationals had a clue: "Location of the 2012 US Nationals". I'm surprised no one posted it on Friday.


----------



## Meep (Aug 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> The best i can find from Minneapolis is 350$


 
Minneapolis ≠ Vancouver. I just found a whole list of ones for ~$47 and those aren't on sale yet. =P


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2011)

Tyson said:


> On plushies.


 
Have you recently shaved your head?
Do you like balancing hard metal objects on your head?

Why not try a plushie instead.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 16, 2011)

Meep said:


> Minneapolis ≠ Vancouver. I just found a whole list of ones for ~$47 and those aren't on sale yet. =P


 
Where?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where it is.
> 
> My guess-Hangover 1.


 
Yay, was right.

I'm definitely going. I'll be 21 shortly after Nats next year, but with all the cubers who won't be 21, noone will be bored there .


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yay, was right.
> 
> I'm definitely going. I'll be 21 shortly after Nats next year, *but with all the cubers who won't be 21*, noone will be bored there .


 
Which will hopefully include me this time


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

You could try megabussing to another airport and fly from there. I'm sure cheaper flights exist if you do that.


----------



## Meep (Aug 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Where?



http://www.allegiantair.com/

They have some from MN to Vegas too, but from the current available flights, the days are really limited (Fri/sun or thurs/sun).


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope I can go...The fact that it's in Las Vegas, in a casino, might scare my parents (The price, and the scale (big) of the competition).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondering, excuse me if said already, but how far away is the Hotel (and venue) from the Las Vegas Airport (assuming there is 1 airport everyone is coming in from (if there are more, which one?))?


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just wondering, excuse me if said already, but how far away is the Hotel (and venue) from the Las Vegas Airport (assuming there is 1 airport everyone is coming in from (if there are more, which one?))?



4 miles. You will be flying into McCarran International.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

Just FYI, if you plan on buying plushies, get them towards the END OF THE DAY. 
Tyson kept lowering the prices throughout the day. Right after I bought some, Tyson spoke into the mic "Starting now there is now a discount for foreign female cubers!" ._.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 17, 2011)

FYI, the reason we had to lower prices was because we bought way too much inventory. We didn't do a good job keeping track of sales statistics in the past, because, well, our main job is to run the competition. This year, with the help of Toby, we have very good data on our sales. So we will be able to project much better for 2012, and will not have inventory issues. Which means, ideally, we will sell out before the end of Sunday like we have done so in the past.


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2011)

Tyson said:


> FYI, the reason we had to lower prices was because we bought way too much inventory. We didn't do a good job keeping track of sales statistics in the past, because, well, our main job is to run the competition. This year, with the help of Toby, we have very good data on our sales. So we will be able to project much better for 2012, and will not have inventory issues. Which means, ideally, we will sell out before the end of Sunday like we have done so in the past.


 
In all fairness, though, it's hard to accurately estimate how much to buy when we sold every last piece we bought last year and did so really really quickly.


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

Coke said:


> I wish we could change the dates like a day or so...Why does it have to be friday, saturday, sunday?
> 
> Because the last day is Sunday. Because of religious reasons, I can't ever attend that day of the competition. Like I couldn't attend it at Nats 2011, causing me to lose in several final rounds of events ;(
> 
> ...


 
Maybe if you can find a way to compensate hundreds of people for having to take an extra day off work, instead of planning it around when 95% of people are free on weekends.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2011)

The hat is full. Stop spamming this thread with tosses for 2012, and if your excuse is "but I was talking about 201n where 10>n>3" then you're in the wrong thread. Thanks.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 17, 2011)

so tyson, will there be more habeneros for entertainment and free cubes?


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

Habaneros? Child's play. Tyson has a bag of something much stronger.

And Stachu, I think you can go ahead and use the banhammer if anyone else tries to suggest locations for 2012.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> The hat is full. Stop spamming this thread with tosses for 2012, and if your excuse is "but I was talking about 201n where 10>n>3" then you're in the wrong thread. Thanks.


 
Why not close this planning thread and start an official 2012 thread?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 18, 2011)

We should probably wait until more info is together and released to start that thread.
Usually when the thread is made there's a link to the website (and WCA page), which currently lacks almost all info.

Maybe once registration opens? Idk.


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> We should probably wait until more info is together and released to start that thread.
> Usually when the thread is made there's a link to the website (and WCA page), which currently lacks almost all info.
> 
> Maybe once registration opens? Idk.


 
What more info could you want? The date and venue are already decided. We already know what events will be held. Hell, even the official hotel is known. You can probably imagine the schedule is similar to this year's.

Couldn't the title of this one just be renamed "US Nationals 2012" ?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 18, 2011)

All the more reason to open registration .
But yeah.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2011)

We're not opening registration yet. A few reasons:

-We're still finishing up this year's Nationals.
-The schedule isn't finalized yet.
-Combined round cutoffs aren't decided yet, and how many rounds of each event aren't decided yet.
-We haven't worked out our budget yet.

The first point means we don't have time to deal with it yet. The second and third mean that people don't have enough information to register yet. The fourth one means we don't know how much we're charging.

It's a year away. What's the rush?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

It seems that the hotel will only book so far in advance (I noticed that the rates are only up until January 2012). So will we have to wait until February to book the hotel (this is when August will be up), or will other arrangements be made?

Oh, and I lold when I saw the organizer.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

Ughh. Ya, unless I can convince my parents to fly me to Las Vegas, or to drive 36 hours, i doubt ill come...

Too bad i missed this years nats! And i think im going to ohio this weekend... :fp


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2011)

Perhaps.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

I heard that for 2012, 3x3 feet will cost more than every other event combined.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 19, 2011)

Is there any chance that there will be unofficial competitions for events like Team BLD and Skewb? Maybe a poll for tentative events on the registration form?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

Bob said:


> I heard that for 2012, 3x3 feet will cost more than every other event combined.


 
So about the amount I was originally guessing it would be in 2010, then?

(I was sure it was going to be $100; I was shocked when it was only $10.)


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 19, 2011)

Bob said:


> I heard that for 2012, 3x3 feet will cost more than every other event combined.


 
I was thinking of trying it next year. D:


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> So about the amount I was originally guessing it would be in 2010, then?
> 
> (I was sure it was going to be $100; I was shocked when it was only $10.)


 
I still like Bryan Logan's idea of making feet a maximum of 8 competitors and have the price start at $100 and drop $1 a day. It essentially makes competitors complete a cost-benefit analysis.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 19, 2011)

Kian said:


> I still like Bryan Logan's idea of making feet a maximum of 8 competitors and have the price start at $100 and drop $1 a day. It essentially makes competitors complete a cost-benefit analysis.


 If people will pay $100, we should probably take 12 or perhaps 16 competitors.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 19, 2011)

Why is there always so much hatred against feet? I never knew why competitions would have every event except feet, and now this. It can't be because of time, since 7x7 takes longer. Sorry for my lack of knowledge.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm still surprised there wasn't a cutoff for feet this year, considering the relatively strict cutoffs for 7x7 and such. A 2:30 cutoff with maybe a 4:00 hard limit doesn't seem unreasonable, and should prevent people who have never done feet before from competing.


----------



## Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Why is there always so much hatred against feet? I never knew why competitions would have every event except feet, and now this. It can't be because of time, since 7x7 takes longer. Sorry for my lack of knowledge.


 
The event is disgusting. I still firmly believe that it should be removed from the WCA event list.


----------



## Bob (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you know that USN2012 has its own facebook page?

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=247980588558371


----------



## Stefan (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice picture of the most prestigious event.


----------



## Bob (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha, I thought you might like that one.


----------



## Alan Chang (Oct 20, 2011)

*Send us your US National 2011 pictures!*

As you may have noticed, we're putting up pictures from last year onto the US Nationals 2012 home page! 

Would you like to have your pictures from last year featured? If anyone has pictures hosted online on a public sharing website (such as photobucket, shutterfly, etc.) that they would like to share, send me an email (acsix at princeton dot edu) with "US Nationals 2011 Pictures" in the subject. Please send the _links_ to the pictures (not the actual files!), formatted this way:

Image URL | Thumbnail URL | Title Text

For example:

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procgtaserv/47a1d632b3127cce985489e7cba900000035100AatWLVk3cM2Rg | http://im1.shutterfly.com/procgtaserv/47a1d632b3127cce985489e7cba900000038100AatWLVk3cM2Rg | 3x3 Speedsolve

This will make it easier to process all the links. Your pictures could wind up at the top of the home page for everyone to see! If you have any questions please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## shelley (Oct 25, 2011)

So.. I'm the one who made the structure for the image gallery last year, and I intended it to be a temporary thing, thinking Facebook wouldn't mind me direct linking a few pictures, and also thinking someone would come along and improve it if they actually liked it. If this is going to be more than temporary and accepting images from different sources, you should consider downloading the images and hosting them on CubingUSA, because not everyone is cool with direct linking (and in fact it's bad netiquette).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 26, 2011)

shelley said:


> If this is going to be more than temporary and accepting images from different sources, you should consider downloading the images and hosting them on CubingUSA, because not everyone is cool with direct linking (and in fact it's bad netiquette).



It's also less reliable in several ways. I do hope we make sure to host images ourselves.


----------



## Bob (Oct 26, 2011)

Let's discuss it by email. I'm sure we can figure it out.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm wondering if the setup this year will be similar to last year's Nationals. I thought the setup was perfect with the tables. Will there be natural light there as well?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 26, 2011)

imma go, this is gonna be my first nationals DD


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> imma go, this is gonna be my first nationals DD


 
Me too.

I *SO EXCITED* for this competition, but I'm okay with the wait because I'll just practice more to win.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 26, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> imma go, this is gonna be my first nationals DD


 
Me three! My first WCA event too.. Unless colorado has another one before then.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

We (I?) meant our (my?) first time going to Nationals, not to a competition in general.

Oh look, a post without lol or : )!
Until now.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2011)

I heard that after Vegas there will be a comp in Canada about 1000 km "north". I have also been invited to visit Peter and Jasmine in Washington. Combined that means a Washington-Vegas-Canada road trip for about 2.5 weeks. Anyone interested in joining?

(yes, I am just back from 1.5 year in Asia and already planning my next travel adventures)


----------



## Meep (Oct 26, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I heard that after Vegas there will be a comp in Canada about 1000 km "north". I have also been invited to visit Peter and Jasmine in Washington. Combined that means a Washington-Vegas-Canada road trip for about 2.5 weeks. Anyone interested in joining?
> 
> (yes, I am just back from 1.5 year in Asia and already planning my next travel adventures)


 
I can confirm that Vancouver's 'planning' to have a competition a week after Nats. Nothing definite yet, though.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2011)

Meep said:


> I can confirm that Vancouver's 'planning' to have a competition a week after Nats. Nothing definite yet, though.


 
http://g.co/maps/xndbm
Looks doable and with the Grand Canyon in there it looks like a very nice trip. More than 6 months to plan, so I am not worried about the details (yet)


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I could probably make it. I'll just wait till I'm a bit faster though, before going to such a big comp..


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

Is that sarcasm? If you can go to a competition, GO! _Especially_ one of this size.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Is that sarcasm? If you can go to a competition, GO! _Especially_ one of this size.


 
Seconded (by a guy who just came back from Worlds where he saw people do a sup 1 average)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 26, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> imma go, this is gonna be my first nationals DD



Bring some inventory so I can make some purchases then ;D


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I heard that after Vegas there will be a comp in Canada about 1000 km "north". I have also been invited to visit Peter and Jasmine in Washington. Combined that means a Washington-Vegas-Canada road trip for about 2.5 weeks. Anyone interested in joining?
> 
> (yes, I am just back from 1.5 year in Asia and already planning my next travel adventures)


 
WOW That's quite a drive. Washington, DC is a 5 hour FLIGHT from Vegas. Have fun, you'll get to see many cornfields on your way.


----------



## ianography (Oct 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> WOW That's quite a drive. Washington, DC is a 5 hour FLIGHT from Vegas. Have fun, you'll get to see many cornfields on your way.


 
I assume you're being sarcastic 

I would love to go on a road trip to different competitions. Of course, being a minor has it's downsides... I might just make it to the Vancouver competition if my mom is okay with it.


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> I assume you're being sarcastic
> 
> I would love to go on a road trip to different competitions. Of course, being a minor has it's downsides... I might just make it to the Vancouver competition if my mom is okay with it.


 
? No. What would have been sarcastic?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm told that most of the American cubers don't like me.

This competition is going to be awesome.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 26, 2011)

^ American cubers who haven't talked to you on here shouldn't have a reason to not like you.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2011)

Neither should people who have spoken to me.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I'm told that most of the American cubers don't like me.
> 
> This competition is going to be awesome.


 
Wait. Is this a confirmation?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2011)

I've wanted to go for the last two years - I should finally be in a good position to actually do so this time.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've wanted to go for the last two years - I should finally be in a good position to actually do so this time.


 
YAY!!  
See you there!


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've wanted to go for the last two years - I should finally be in a good position to actually do so this time.


 
:tu

:tu:tu

sounds cool


----------



## ianography (Oct 27, 2011)

Kian said:


> ? No. What would have been sarcastic?


 
DAMMIT NOT AGAIN

I didn't read the 'Peter and Jasmine' part of the post, I only read 'Washington'. And when I hear Washington, I only think of Washington State, not Washington, DC. So I thought you were talking about Washington DC as a joke and you knew it was Washington State (which of course, it isn't). And I wrote 'DAMMIT NOT AGAIN' because for some reason for the past week, I've been mixing up and just not reading some words.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> DAMMIT NOT AGAIN
> 
> I didn't read the 'Peter and Jasmine' part of the post, I only read 'Washington'. And when I hear Washington, I only think of Washington State, not Washington, DC. So I thought you were talking about Washington DC as a joke and you knew it was Washington State (which of course, it isn't). And I wrote 'DAMMIT NOT AGAIN' because for some reason for the past week, I've been mixing up and just not reading some words.


 
Nope, it really will be a long trip, going basically from East to West and then North. But this trip is NOTHING compared to my roadtrip in Australia and that was only 1 month and 1 country out of 19


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've wanted to go for the last two years - I should finally be in a good position to actually do so this time.


 
...Wow...

The year that I can't really go, you decide to show up.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.vegas.com/traveltips/guide/crowd.html

Meh. Well, at least I won't be a minor with a curfew like majority of competitors probably will be lol.


----------



## Dimeg (Nov 7, 2011)

3x3 finals, Bellagio high stakes room ?


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2011)

Winner of the 3x3 event must put his winnings on one spin of the roulette wheel.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> Winner of the 3x3 event must put his winnings on one spin of the roulette wheel.


 
You can bet a metal trophy? Or are we actually going to have winnings this time?


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2011)

Nah, just a reference to Reno Winter 2010, where we did give out a small cash prize, to be put on a roulette spin. Dan Dzoan won the competition but lost the spin.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> Nah, just a reference to Reno Winter 2010, where we did give out a small cash prize, to be put on a roulette spin. Dan Dzoan won the competition but lost the spin.


 
No me gusta :-|

As mentioned a while ago, there should be a "double or nothing" option.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everybody! If you haven't noticed yet, registration is now open!


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really diggin' the prices ($104 for me). I'm scared what they'll be right before it closes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Not really diggin' the prices ($104 for me). I'm scared what they'll be right before it closes.


 
Welcome to US Nats. DO NOT wait to register if you are going.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Welcome to US Nats. DO NOT wait to register if you are going.


 
Actually, it looks like they're not raising the rates by much if you register late. If I understand it correctly, there's no penalty until May, and then only the base fee goes up, and only by $5 per month. For those of us doing lots of events, that's almost no incentive at all to register early. I thought I remembered last year that the penalty was much steeper. Of course, not preregistering at all (just showing up for the competition) is killer, but that's perfectly reasonable - it absolutely should be.

I would imagine it's probably a bigger deal to book the hotel room. That's probably the biggest reason to book early, and it's probably quite important. Actually, if you want to consider upgrading to the really nice suites, the prices are cheaper now to get them direct from the hotel site than they are with the group rate. (The penthouse suites are about the same price as the regular rooms were at one of the previous Nationals!) But it is hard to beat a decent room for $45 a night.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Not really diggin' the prices ($104 for me). I'm scared what they'll be right before it closes.


 
We've outlined the fee increases on the registration page. The base fee increases by $5 each month starting in May. So if you register in July you'll be paying $119.

Just don't show up and register at the door.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, it looks like they're not raising the rates by much if you register late. If I understand it correctly, there's no penalty until May, and then only the base fee goes up, and only by $5 per month. For those of us doing lots of events, that's almost no incentive at all to register early. I thought I remembered last year that the penalty was much steeper. Of course, not preregistering at all (just showing up for the competition) is killer, but that's perfectly reasonable - it absolutely should be.
> 
> I would imagine it's probably a bigger deal to book the hotel room. That's probably the biggest reason to book early, and it's probably quite important. Actually, if you want to consider upgrading to the really nice suites, the prices are cheaper now to get them direct from the hotel site than they are with the group rate. (The penthouse suites are about the same price as the regular rooms were at one of the previous Nationals!) But it is hard to beat a decent room for $45 a night.


 
O... I misread the page. I thought it was $5 per event after may 1st! Increasing the base fee seems a little more reasonable, but still... its a hefty amount of change.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I would imagine it's probably a bigger deal to book the hotel room. That's probably the biggest reason to book early, and it's probably quite important. Actually, if you want to consider upgrading to the really nice suites, the prices are cheaper now to get them direct from the hotel site than they are with the group rate. (The penthouse suites are about the same price as the regular rooms were at one of the previous Nationals!) But it is hard to beat a decent room for $45 a night.


 
We're looking into this. Not only do we want to give you the best rates, we need people to book through our group as part of the conditions for using this venue.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2012)

shelley said:


> We're looking into this. Not only do we want to give you the best rates, we need people to book through our group as part of the conditions for using this venue.


 
For what it's worth, it seemed like the reason the deal was so good was because I was looking at it for 3 nights (Thursday, Friday, Saturday). It wouldn't have been that good without the 3-night discount. But then, I think it's a given that people booking for Nationals are probably going for at least 3 nights.

There's a good chance we'll just get the regular room, not a suite - that price is hard to resist. But we haven't decided for sure one way or the other yet.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel sorry for you US cubers paying so much, at AusNats it was $2 rego and you can compete in all events for no extra. If you're a member of RMIT it is even free.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I feel sorry for you US cubers paying so much, at AusNats it was $2 rego and you can compete in all events for no extra. If you're a member of RMIT it is even free.
> Good luck to everyone.


 
And plenty of other competitions are free. US Nationals is on the same caliber as Worlds/Euros, but without the extensive sponsorship from Rubik's. Obviously $112 to compete in everything is a steep price, but at least you get /something/ out of it. AusNats had 35 people. US Nats last year had 200. Don't compare apples to oranges.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 3, 2012)

When I booked the hotel, they couldn't find the group rate under "United States National Rubik's Cube Championship". When you call, ask for the "World Cube Association" rate.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an question for you: should nubs like me go to Nationals even if I don't meet most of the cutoffs?

I mean, I do meet most of the hard cutoffs.

Another question: why is feet very expensive? I know this should go in the OAQT, but I feel it is more appropiate to put it here.


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 3, 2012)

wth so if we register now and have a receipt of say $40 and if we don't pay by May 1st we have to pay the new increased price????


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I have an question for you: should nubs like me go to Nationals even if I don't meet most of the cutoffs?
> 
> I mean, I do meet most of the hard cutoffs.
> 
> Another question: why is feet very expensive? I know this should go in the OAQT, but I feel it is more appropiate to put it here.



Yes to your first question. To your second the answer is that we want to deter entry from people that aren't serious about it. It's a very difficult event to run for a number of reasons.



samchoochiu said:


> wth so if we register now and have a receipt of say $40 and if we don't pay by May 1st we have to pay the new increased price????



You are not registered until you pay.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 4, 2012)

I registered earlier today but was unable to pay. How can I retrieve my registration?


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 4, 2012)

@kian
What do you mean?
If we register, we're on the list. Does that not mean we are registered?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 4, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I registered earlier today but was unable to pay. How can I retrieve my registration?


 
It has been customary that international competitors do not need to pay registration. I would send an e-mail to the organizers to confirm that is still the case.




samchoochiu said:


> @kian
> What do you mean?
> If we register, we're on the list. Does that not mean we are registered?


 
You are not on the list until you have paid.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm going to start looking for roomates now. <-- is available. Pm me if interested. Or perhaps there should be a separate thread for this?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 4, 2012)

I think a separate travel thread could be a good idea. Way better than cluttering up this thread with non-competition related stuff.


----------



## Julian (Feb 4, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> It has been customary that international competitors do not need to pay registration. I would send an e-mail to the organizers to confirm that is still the case.


Canada=international?


----------



## Bob (Feb 4, 2012)

Julian said:


> Canada=international?


 
No. We haven't done discounts for Canadian competitors.


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2012)

Julian said:


> Canada=international?


 
Lol, it certainly is but Dan said "international" where it would have been more correct to say "competitors from outside of North America." That has always been our policy.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 4, 2012)

Kian said:


> Lol, it certainly is but Dan said "international" where it would have been more correct to say "competitors from outside of North America." That has always been our policy.


 
Intercontinental*


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 5, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> It has been customary that international competitors do not need to pay registration. I would send an e-mail to the organizers to confirm that is still the case.


 
Thank you Dan, I emailed the organizer


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow Kirt, good luck. Hope you get a sub 10 average 
Just going for a holiday and saw this was on the way?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 5, 2012)

How do you pay? I've created my registration and have looked around the site but haven't seen anything/received an email.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 5, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Wow Kirt, good luck. Hope you get a sub 10 average
> Just going for a holiday and saw this was on the way?


 
Thanks Tim, at the moment we're still planning it out


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> How do you pay? I've created my registration and have looked around the site but haven't seen anything/received an email.



When you submit your registration (you may have to resubmit), a paypal button pops up at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2012)

I liked the psych sheet better when I was supposed to win multiple events for a few months


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 11, 2012)

Plane tickets are bought, registration paid, making hotel reservations, lets go to Nationals.


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2012)

I remember reading something about a discount, if you have a WCA promo code to let them know that you're from the USNats party. Is that true, or am I just making it up?


----------



## Bob (Mar 15, 2012)

Julian said:


> I remember reading something about a discount, if you have a WCA promo code to let them know that you're from the USNats party. Is that true, or am I just making it up?


 
You're being too broad. A discount for what?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2012)

Julian said:


> I remember reading something about a discount, if you have a WCA promo code to let them know that you're from the USNats party. Is that true, or am I just making it up?


 
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/travel.php ?


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> You're being too broad. A discount for what?


 


vcuber13 said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/travel.php ?


I was being broad because I couldn't remember for what exactly  But yeah, that's it. Thanks, Brady.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 10, 2012)

So my mother called both numbers on listed on the website (in the Travel section). Both times, she waited through being on old with advertisements playing until suddenly, the call ended. Never got through to anyone. We'll try again later, but is anyone else having trouble getting through to reserve a room?
August 3-5 is fast approaching o.o


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2012)

I might be going. Registration is a lot though, its too bad that Canada doesn't count as International...


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 10, 2012)

Why are international competitors free? Just so that national competitors can pay more.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 10, 2012)

I was able to reserve my room the first time through.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 10, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Why are international competitors free? Just so that national competitors can pay more.


 
do you know the cost of flying to the US from another country


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 10, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Why are international competitors free? Just so that national competitors can pay more.


 
Not only what Kirt said, but it also endorses international competitors. How would you like it if you had to pay an extra $100 for registration? I'm not sure what flight from Australia are, but I'm pretty sure they're not cheap.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 10, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Not only what Kirt said, but it also endorses international competitors. How would you like it if you had to pay an extra $100 for registration? I'm not sure what flight from Australia are, but I'm pretty sure they're not cheap.


 
Yeah... What I heard from my mom plus a quick google search is that it's $1200ish.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 10, 2012)

If this is any consolation, you can't win Nationals if you are an international competitor. Thus, if you go for free you can't win first place. Good example is that Breandan Vallance actually had the faster average at 2011 Nationals but Dan Cohen won 1st place because Breandan is from the UK.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> If this is any consolation, you can't win Nationals if you are an international competitor. Thus, if you go for free you can't win first place. Good example is that Breandan Vallance actually had the faster average at 2011 Nationals but Dan Cohen won 1st place because Breandan is from the UK.


 
Correction: Breandan was first place. Dan was National Champion. An international competitor can't be National Champion, but can win first place.

(I was national champion at all four blindfolded events, but I only won one of them. )


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Correction: Breandan was first place. Dan was National Champion. An international competitor can't be National Champion, but can win first place.
> 
> (I was national champion at all four blindfolded events, but I only won one of them. )


 
I would feel bad if that happened to me


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 10, 2012)

I totally misunderstood how that happened Mike, thanks


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 10, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> do you know the cost of flying to the US from another country


yes I do, I've flown to 6 continents in my life. But that doesn't explain why registration is free for international competitors. Why do we need international competitors? Why are we giving the incentive for them to come when they cannot be crowned as champion either? I am not against them coming but I am just curious of the benefits of international competitors coming to Nats. Like I said it only makes the registration fee higher for the national competitors.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 10, 2012)

If i went (i'm won't), i would be representing Korea, since i have a Korean passport (and i represented Korea at Newark H2H)
But i also wouldn't pay registration fees? Cool! 
(I live in New Jersey)


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 10, 2012)

I just registered and booked my flight. I can't wait for this comp!


----------



## Kian (Apr 10, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> If i went (i'm won't), i would be representing Korea, since i have a Korean passport (and i represented Korea at Newark H2H)
> But i also wouldn't pay registration fees? Cool!
> (I live in New Jersey)



Yes, you would have to pay registration fees. The registration fee break is for people traveling from outside of North America. We do that because of the costs involved in that endeavor and our desire to be a competition that is attractive to foreign competitors.


----------



## hcfong (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, so it's residency rather than nationality that determines ones fee status? So, someone like Lucas Garron has to pay because he lives in the USA, even though he's German, but someone like Chris Krueger goes for free, because he lives in China, even though he is a US citizen?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes, you would have to pay registration fees. The registration fee break is for people traveling from outside of North America. We do that because of the costs involved in that endeavor and our desire to be a competition that is attractive to foreign competitors.


 
I think it's important to point out that the international flavor of US Nationals is part of its appeal. It's nice that so many competitors from outside the USA come to US Nationals. At least, I think so, and I think a number of other people agree. It's part of the attraction of the competition.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 11, 2012)

Quick question: If I register and pay in full, but later decide (still before the competition begins) that I want to add another event to my registration, can I do so? Will I have to contact the organizers to pay the extra amount, or is that all handled on the site?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> But that doesn't explain why registration is free for international competitors.


 
Actually, that is the exact reason why.


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Quick question: If I register and pay in full, but later decide (still before the competition begins) that I want to add another event to my registration, can I do so? Will I have to contact the organizers to pay the extra amount, or is that all handled on the site?


 
Yes, you may add events. If you register with a CubingUSA id, you should be able to edit your events at a later date. If that is the case, do so as early as possible because the cost of your new event will be determined by the date on which it is added. You can pay the additional fee via PayPal again. If you have any problems, please use the contact info to send us an email.

EDIT: I see that you attempted to register without paying. Be aware that your registration is not complete (and the fees are not set) until you pay for your registration.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 11, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes, you may add events. If you register with a CubingUSA id, you should be able to edit your events at a later date. If that is the case, do so as early as possible because the cost of your new event will be determined by the date on which it is added. You can pay the additional fee via PayPal again. If you have any problems, please use the contact info to send us an email.
> 
> EDIT: I see that you attempted to register without paying. Be aware that your registration is not complete (and the fees are not set) until you pay for your registration.


 
Yeah, I know. That was ~1.5 months ago when I didn't even know that you paid in advance (at all the comps I've been to you pay at the door). I found that out and have waited until now to make sure that I can go, and asked to make sure I could add events.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> it only makes the registration fee higher for the national competitors.


 
Um... I'm pretty sure the registration cost is kept the same regardless of international competitors going or not going



samchoochiu said:


> I've flown to 6 continents in my life.



Isn't that the same as saying "I have lots of money"
i.e. don't care bout the price of rego
meaning, you have no reason to complain =='


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Why are international competitors free? Just so that national competitors can pay more.


You don't know that.



samchoochiu said:


> yes I do, I've flown to 6 continents in my life. But that doesn't explain why registration is free for international competitors. Why do we need international competitors? Why are we giving the incentive for them to come when they cannot be crowned as champion either? I am not against them coming but I am just curious of the benefits of international competitors coming to Nats. Like I said it only makes the registration fee higher for the national competitors.


Because the organization team is nice? Why is this something you're questioning?


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Because the organization team is nice?



Well let's not go that far.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> yes I do, I've flown to 6 continents in my life. But that doesn't explain why registration is free for international competitors. Why do we need international competitors? Why are we giving the incentive for them to come when they cannot be crowned as champion either? I am not against them coming but I am just curious of the benefits of international competitors coming to Nats. Like I said it only makes the registration fee higher for the national competitors.


 
So are you saying I can't go to a comp in England?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a quick question. Would I as a competitor be able to judge events if I am not competing at Nationals, or is there a set staff of judges? I probably won't make it into higher rounds, and I was wondering If I could be able to help out if I went.


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I have a quick question. Would I as a competitor be able to judge events if I am not competing at Nationals, or is there a set staff of judges? I probably won't make it into higher rounds, and I was wondering If I could be able to help out if I went.


 
There is a set staff of judges but if we have any needs I will keep you in mind. We appreciate all the people willing to help but at this point we have a very regimented judging schedule and should be pretty well staffed. Our ability to schedule and have very competent judges makes nationals such a well run event every year.


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 11, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Um... I'm pretty sure the registration cost is kept the same regardless of international competitors going or not going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually its a good reason to complain (which I am not, nobody could really answer my question and I wanted a logical answer not just "the organization team is nice")
It's just like saying you would pay 15 dollars for a cube than 10 dollars for the same cube when you have x amount of money. Also why would the reg. price stay the same? More competitors means more money needed.

btw not rich, in fact probably the opposite I moved a lot since we weren't settled and I went to Africa for global service


----------



## Tyson (Apr 11, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> If i went (i'm won't), i would be representing Korea, since i have a Korean passport (and i represented Korea at Newark H2H)
> But i also wouldn't pay registration fees? Cool!
> (I live in New Jersey)


 
We'd be asking people not to abuse this. Hence, it's not based on nationality but it's based on where you live and how much it's going to cost you to come to the event. Our language on the website is as follows:

"Competitors traveling from outside of North America may have their fee waived. You should contact the organizational team to do so."

So in your case, even though you hold Korean citizenship, we would ask you to pay the registration fee so we can have the revenue we need to run this event.

Plane tickets outside of the United States and North America are expensive, and if you book in a timely manner, no one in North America should be paying more than $400. (Canadians, if I'm wrong on this, let me know.) On the other hand, a flight from Europe will easily come close to $1000 or more. Since running this event in 2004, we've always enjoyed the company of international competitors, and as a thank you to them, we are waiving their registration fee since they'll already be spending much more than a competitor from North America.

That being said, when we did calculations in terms of how much money we needed to raise from registrations, we projected off of 2010 and 2011 numbers. The number of people traveling from outside North America is relatively small, and this doesn't affect our bottom line too much.

If we had the sponsorship to run this competition, we would reduce registration fees significantly, and utilize a small registration fee in order to ensure commitment to attend as opposed to registration fees used to raise revenue for operating expenses.



samchoochiu said:


> actually its a good reason to complain (which I am not, nobody could really answer my question and I wanted a logical answer not just "the organization team is nice")
> It's just like saying you would pay 15 dollars for a cube than 10 dollars for the same cube when you have x amount of money. Also why would the reg. price stay the same? More competitors means more money needed.
> 
> btw not rich, in fact probably the opposite I moved a lot since we weren't settled and I went to Africa for global service


 
Not necessarily. If your space holds 100 people, adding another person isn't going to increase your incremental cost. It will increase your cost in time, but that is a more complex discussion.

If you don't want to contribute money to an event which seeks to attract international participation, I would recommend that you stick with local competitions in the United States.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyson said:


> (Canadians, if I'm wrong on this, let me know.)


 
From Ottawa to Vegas it is at least 800$ per person.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 11, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> From Ottawa to Vegas it is at least 800$ per person.


 
Really? I just found 496 USD. How are you getting 800? (I used kayak.com)


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tyson said:


> (Canadians, if I'm wrong on this, let me know.)


 
The cheapest I found was $600. That's with a 4 hour drive to Fargo. Otherwise it's like 800-1000 from Winnipeg.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> The cheapest I found was $600. That's with a 4 hour drive to Fargo. Otherwise it's like 800-1000 from Winnipeg.


 
What about all those flights Kayak finds for around $500 from Winnipeg?

Edit: And it's not like Kayak finds only obscure flights. *Air Canada* on its own website is much cheaper than you claimed as well (starting at $484). Or am I missing something? Where/how do you get 800-1000?


----------



## aaronb (Apr 12, 2012)

Stefan said:


> What about all those flights Kayak finds for around $500 from Winnipeg?
> 
> Edit: And it's not like Kayak finds only obscure flights. *Air Canada* on its own website is much cheaper than you claimed as well (starting at $484). Or am I missing something? Where/how do you get 800-1000?


 
It looks like Air Canada's website shows prices for one way.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 12, 2012)

aaronb said:


> It looks like Air Canada's website shows prices for one way.


 
Use kayak.com. I will feel no sympathy for you if you pay $600 for a plane ticket.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2012)

aaronb said:


> It looks like Air Canada's website shows prices for one way.


 
It does. So what? It also shows prices for two ways. IIRC, the $484 was $179 one way, $179 back, and $126 for fees+taxes+charges+surcharges.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 13, 2012)

I found a ticket for $381 from Massachusetts.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 18, 2012)

If I register now, but later i decide I want to compete in more events than I originally signed up for... can i add events?


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

Vipervenom9 said:


> If I register now, but later i decide I want to compete in more events than I originally signed up for... can i add events?


 
Yes, use the contact form to let us know. You will be charged whatever additional event fee is in effect at the time.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 18, 2012)

shelley said:


> Yes, use the contact form to let us know. You will be charged whatever additional event fee is in effect at the time.



Awesome thanks, I'll register now then and see if I can practice enough to join more events.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2012)

Going.


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Going.


YES


----------



## RaresB (Apr 18, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Use kayak.com. I will feel no sympathy for you if you pay $600 for a plane ticket.


 
I'm not exactly sure if I am doing this right but if I leave from toronto on the 2nd and come back on the 6th the cheapest price I could find was 569, I checked on kayak, expedia and travelocity. Where do you get 400 from


----------



## Kian (Apr 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Going.


 
Great to hear!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> Great to hear!


 
 I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun.


 
You're going now!? YAY! <3


----------



## Kian (Apr 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun.


 
Of course it will! It'll just be more fun for those of us that are over 21


----------



## RaresB (Apr 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> Of course it will! It'll just be more fun for those of us that are over 21


 
Put you money in a money belt and in your hand, just when they think you ran out pull out some from your safety stash in your boot


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> Of course it will! It'll just be more fun for those of us that are over 21


 
Nah... Drinking, gambling, and showgirls really aren't my thing. #sourgrapes


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> I'm not exactly sure if I am doing this right but if I leave from toronto on the 2nd and come back on the 6th the cheapest price I could find was 569, I checked on kayak, expedia and travelocity. Where do you get 400 from


 
Can you be more specific in terms of the airport you're departing from?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 18, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Use kayak.com. I will feel no sympathy for you if you pay *$600* for a plane ticket.
> ...


 
Where did *you* get 400 from?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Where did *you* get 400 from?


 
Here:


Tyson said:


> Plane tickets outside of the United States and North America are expensive, and if you book in a timely manner, no one in North America should be paying more than *$400*. (Canadians, if I'm wrong on this, let me know.) On the other hand, a flight from Europe will easily come close to $1000 or more. Since running this event in 2004, we've always enjoyed the company of international competitors, and as a thank you to them, we are waiving their registration fee since they'll already be spending much more than a competitor from North America.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Here:


 
$400 is my estimate from major airports in North America. Obviously, if you're flying from a really small airport that requires three connections, price will be higher.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Here:


 
Ah, ok. He should have quoted that. And ha, I just realized I probably misunderstood Tyson. I thought his _"no sympathy if you pay $600"_ meant _"if you only have to pay $600"_ but now I guess it was _"if you're just too stupid to find something under $600"_?


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 18, 2012)

Stefan said:


> What about all those flights Kayak finds for around $500 from Winnipeg?
> 
> Edit: And it's not like Kayak finds only obscure flights. *Air Canada* on its own website is much cheaper than you claimed as well (starting at $484). Or am I missing something? Where/how do you get 800-1000?


 
Thats for there and back. I found that for my whole family to go it's cheaper and we could go for $2800. But sadly, my mom's work is working on releasing faster internet so she can't get holidays anymore.

Now everyone gets to miss me not going! (Not that anyone would)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Thats for there and back.


 
Why you make it sound like my $484 wasn't for there and back?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 18, 2012)

so.... would booking now be a timely manner? It seems that flights from philly are over $400 today. Not the greatest price :/


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> so.... would booking now be a timely manner? It seems that flights from philly are over $400 today. Not the greatest price :/


 
You're flying from Philly? I was wondering the same thing, actually... I think Bob said something about booking a month and a half in advance, because they'd be cheaper, but I can't be sure.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 19, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Can you be more specific in terms of the airport you're departing from?


 
Toronto Pearson international YYZ

EDIT: I'm not doing this to try and get the registration fee waived I'm more then happy to pay it, I just didn't want to get ripped off, just to clear things up


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> so.... would booking now be a timely manner? It seems that flights from philly are over $400 today. Not the greatest price :/


 
Bing says to wait for me. As a BillGatesian I obey all of Bing's commands.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> You're flying from Philly? I was wondering the same thing, actually... I think Bob said something about booking a month and a half in advance, because they'd be cheaper, but I can't be sure.


 
I did not say that.


----------



## shelley (Apr 20, 2012)

We've just opened signups for the mosaic competition. Get a group of up to three people together to design and build a mosaic out of 300 Rubik's cubes. Registration is limited to 12 teams and all team members must be confirmed registered competitors.

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/mosaics.php


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 21, 2012)

Quick question. Are the cubes provided? I'm assuming they are.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not registered yet and have a finished mosaic design already. =3
I'd assume that they'd provide the 3600 cubes lol

EDIT: Second mosaic done. This is actually a tonne of fun =)


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Quick question. Are the cubes provided? I'm assuming they are.


 
Well this is what it says in the email "Should you wish to participate, you will need to find a team of 3 people to compete with. There will be 12 teams total, *each team receiving 300 cubes to work with*." So i assume they are provided!


----------



## Bob (Apr 22, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> Well this is what it says in the email "Should you wish to participate, you will need to find a team of 3 people to compete with. There will be 12 teams total, *each team receiving 300 cubes to work with*." So i assume they are provided!


 
Indeed. You will not have to supply your own cubes for the mosaic.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 28, 2012)

I filled out the form to register but have not paid. Also, I would like to add 6x6 as one of my events. How can I pay, I do not want to have to do this after May 1st and pay extra.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 28, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> I filled out the form to register but have not paid. Also, I would like to add 6x6 as one of my events. How can I pay, I do not want to have to do this after May 1st and pay extra.


 
Go back to the registration page, check the 6x6 box (all your other events should already be checked), then hit 'submit'. At this point it should say that registration is not complete until you pay and then prompt you to pay.

It may be slightly different, but that is what I recall from signing up for pre-pay competitions.


----------



## Riley (Apr 28, 2012)

Are the registrations at the beginning of each day (besides Sunday) are just like other US competitions, where you sign in and they make/you, yourself make your scorecards? And what is the Thursday registration for? Do you have to register for anything on that day?


----------



## Bob (Apr 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Are the registrations at the beginning of each day (besides Sunday) are just like other US competitions, where you sign in and they make/you, yourself make your scorecards? And what is the Thursday registration for? Do you have to register for anything on that day?


 
No, you will not make your own scorecards. There are competitions that do that?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> No, you will not make your own scorecards. There are competitions that do that?


 
At Stanford EPGY 2012, there was a stack of scorecards, and we just filled out our scorecards with our names and events. The organizers must not have had adequate time to do it beforehand, and it wasn't a huge deal xD
At virtually all other Bay Area competitions, the scorecards were done in advance =)


----------



## Riley (Apr 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> No, you will not make your own scorecards. There are competitions that do that?


 
Yea, at most Bay Area competitions, we fill out scorecards ourselves. So what do we do at registration for US Nationals, especially the one on Thursday?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Yea, at most Bay Area competitions, we fill out scorecards ourselves. So what do we do at registration for US Nationals, especially the one on Thursday?


 
I'd assume that since everyone would be preregistered except for the select few who are late, they'd have scores of scorecards already filled out and ready for use. The registration's probably going to be more of a check-in sort of thing, verifying events and such. If I'm wrong, please do enlighten lol


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 29, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Go back to the registration page, check the 6x6 box (all your other events should already be checked), then hit 'submit'. At this point it should say that registration is not complete until you pay and then prompt you to pay.
> 
> It may be slightly different, but that is what I recall from signing up for pre-pay competitions.


 
all my other events are NOT checked... so what do I need to do?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 29, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> all my other events are NOT checked... so what do I need to do?


 
Just check them again xD

I have registered.


----------



## Hovair (Apr 29, 2012)

Cant wait. Im going!


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Just check them again xD
> 
> I have registered.


 
I mean nothing is filled out, and if I try to fill it out again, it says that the email has already been used. Should I just register with a different email address?


----------



## Meep (Apr 29, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> I mean nothing is filled out, and if I try to fill it out again, it says that the email has already been used. Should I just register with a different email address?


 
If you use their contact form and explain the situation they can delete your old entry.


----------



## kirtpro (May 2, 2012)

@Tyson/other organizer

I sent an email a while ago saying that I'm unable to go due to a school ski trip. I notice that I'm still registered as a competitor. Could you please remove me?
(Had a person comment on one of my videos glad that I'm going US Nationals this year, I commented back explaining why I couldn't go)
Plus, I don't want the organizers to make scorecards/other arrangements for me since I'm not going. (as to remove hassle)

I will try come to US Nationals next year.
Thank you


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> @Tyson/other organizer
> 
> I sent an email a while ago saying that I'm unable to go due to a school ski trip. I notice that I'm still registered as a competitor. Could you please remove me?
> (Had a person comment on one of my videos glad that I'm going US Nationals this year, I commented back explaining why I couldn't go)
> ...


 
No problem. I just deleted you. Hope you can make it to a future US Nationals!


----------



## kirtpro (May 2, 2012)

Kian said:


> No problem. I just deleted you. Hope you can make it to a future US Nationals!


 
Thank you very much
I'll definitely try =)


----------



## Ranzha (May 12, 2012)

Since the mosaic contest is over on Friday, would it be possible to make one large mosaic out of all the cubes on Sunday, just for fun? I'd be willing to contribute to that.


----------



## shelley (May 12, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Since the mosaic contest is over on Friday, would it be possible to make one large mosaic out of all the cubes on Sunday, just for fun? I'd be willing to contribute to that.


 
We might make that a post-competition evening activity on Saturday or Sunday if people are interested.


----------



## sa11297 (May 12, 2012)

The registration starts at 8 am but my flight arrives at 8:31 am, so I may not make registration. Is that ok?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 12, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> The registration starts at 8 am but my flight arrives at 8:31 am, so I may not make registration. Is that ok?


 
As long as you're pre-registered, that should be fine. We'll send out details about registration closer to the competition.


----------



## garcijo (May 13, 2012)

Finally I have registered. Can't wait to be there!


----------



## Ranzha (May 14, 2012)

shelley said:


> We might make that a post-competition evening activity on Saturday or Sunday if people are interested.


 
Sweet. A 3600-cube mosaic for Nats would be kind of spectacular.


----------



## shelley (May 15, 2012)

There are only 900 cubes. You don't all build your mosaics at the same time.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 28, 2012)

Suggestion: I think it totally makes sense to have a Brony table (sry if this has already been said or done b4 )


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes, you may add events. If you register with a CubingUSA id, you should be able to edit your events at a later date. If that is the case, do so as early as possible because the cost of your new event will be determined by the date on which it is added. You can pay the additional fee via PayPal again. If you have any problems, please use the contact info to send us an email.


 
Even though this wasn't directed at me, I'm in this situation, I want to add feet. (and maybe Pyraminx...) I've logged into my CubingUSA profile and my events are all checked. Now do I add a check to feet and submit the form again or do I uncheck everything except for feet and submit? Then will a paypal thing come up for only $15 which will add feet to my registration?

EDIT: And why do you say "the cost of your new event will be determined by the date on which it is added"? Because on the registration form it says: Event fees will not increase if you pay in advance. (I thought this meant that only the base fee increases by $5 per month, not individual event fees)


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Even though this wasn't directed at me, I'm in this situation, I want to add feet. (and maybe Pyraminx...) I've logged into my CubingUSA profile and my events are all checked. Now do I add a check to feet and submit the form again or do I uncheck everything except for feet and submit? Then will a paypal thing come up for only $15 which will add feet to my registration?
> 
> EDIT: And why do you say "the cost of your new event will be determined by the date on which it is added"? Because on the registration form it says: Event fees will not increase if you pay in advance. (I thought this meant that only the base fee increases by $5 per month, not individual event fees)


 

Just add a check to the original events and you should receive an appropriate invoice. If something is inaccurate, contact us.

As for the EDIT, I didn't realize at the time that we were not increasing event fees before that are prepaid. That was my mistake.


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2012)

YES, just found out I will actually be able to go to this. So excited, first competition I'll have been to outside of Arizona


----------



## AustinReed (May 30, 2012)

Team Arizona FTW <3


----------



## Weston (Jun 11, 2012)

Dislocated and fractured my right index finger bone.
Guess I'll practice only OH and suck at everything else.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd like to take this opportunity to everyone who will be attending the event in Las Vegas this August. It was a privilege for me to kick-off this event in 2004 when we held the first US National Championships in a poorly lit lecture hall and it continues to be a privilege for me to contribute to this event again in 2012 in the glamorous city of Las Vegas.

As many of you are aware, the US National Championships has grown, and though we continue to iterate and improve on our processes year after year, the number of moving parts is absolutely tremendous. I have observed, at least for myself and a few other of the organizers, that time has progressed and our own personal life situations have evolved. When I started cubing and started putting together cubing events, I was 19 years-old and was a student in college. As busy as my academic life was, cubing was a nice way to get away from it all, and my schedule allowed that. These days, I am not that far from 30 and my schedule is making it more and more taxing to keep up with my daily life.

Key members of our organizational staff are also going through similar transitions. Our staff will be starting new jobs, pursuing graduate education, and probably in the near future, getting married and starting families. If US Nationals is to continue with the same level of excellence, we will need to supplement and replace our staff with motivated and committed cube enthusiasts.

I'd like to encourage everyone to attend the "how to get involved" seminar during US Nationals 2012. More information will be available on the website as these seminars are being scheduled. I think what cubing has accomplished in the last decade has been tremendous, especially given that it is entirely a volunteer effort. But I realize that with these types of things, it's not only about doing your job, it's also about finding and training your replacement. So please attend if you can, and help us in keeping this hobby alive and growing.


----------



## Bob (Jun 12, 2012)

Tyson said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to everyone who will be attending the event in Las Vegas this August. It was a privilege for me to kick-off this event in 2004 when we held the first US National Championships in a poorly lit lecture hall and it continues to be a privilege for me to contribute to this event again in 2012 in the glamorous city of Las Vegas.
> 
> As many of you are aware, the US National Championships has grown, and though we continue to iterate and improve on our processes year after year, the number of moving parts is absolutely tremendous. I have observed, at least for myself and a few other of the organizers, that time has progressed and our own personal life situations have evolved. When I started cubing and started putting together cubing events, I was 19 years-old and was a student in college. As busy as my academic life was, cubing was a nice way to get away from it all, and my schedule allowed that. These days, I am not that far from 30 and my schedule is making it more and more taxing to keep up with my daily life.
> 
> ...



We're so old now. :/


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tyson said:


> I'd like to encourage everyone to attend the "how to get involved" seminar during US Nationals 2012. More information will be available on the website as these seminars are being scheduled.


Seminar schedules are up now:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/schedule.php
Check out the Saturday seminars for more information on competition organization.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jun 12, 2012)

JBCM627 said:


> Seminar schedules are up now:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/schedule.php
> Check out the Saturday seminars for more information on competition organization.


which seminar is tyson's?
is it "what does our staff do?" or "how to organize your own competition"


----------



## Tyson (Jun 12, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> which seminar is tyson's?
> is it "what does our staff do?" or "how to organize your own competition"



I'm pretty sure I'll be doing both. With what does our staff do, it will most likely be Tim Reynolds, myself, and some of the other lead organizers such as Jim, Bob, Shelley, Kian, Vincent. With how to organize your own competition, it should be the same people.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 12, 2012)

Will these seminars be video (or audio) recorded so that those of us who aren't going to Nats2012 can view them? These subjects intrigue me, but I won't be traveling across the country just to participate in them.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 12, 2012)

> Guess I'll practice only OH and suck at everything else.



Isn't this what you do normally?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 12, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Isn't this what you do normally?



Damn the competition is already getting heated
cant wait to see you again Phil


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2012)

Who's gonna be doing the how to OH seminar?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick question about hotel reservations: Is the group rate $45/ per person or just $45 for the entire room?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> Quick question about hotel reservations: Is the group rate $45/ per person or just $45 for the entire room?



I think it's $45 for the first person in a room, and then they add some amount (like $10) per person added to the room.

We couldn't use the block reservation rooms because they wouldn't take a reservation over the phone for more than 4 people in a single room - they said it wasn't allowed. Even though their website explicitly allows for 5 people in a room (but not 6) (5 is how many we need). Stupid Riviera.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's $45 for the first person in a room, and then they add some amount (like $10) per person added to the room.
> 
> We couldn't use the block reservation rooms because they wouldn't take a reservation over the phone for more than 4 people in a single room - they said it wasn't allowed. Even though their website explicitly allows for 5 people in a room (but not 6) (5 is how many we need). Stupid Riviera.



Oh, thanks for the heads up about the 4+ people thing. I too will have a lot of people coming along.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 15, 2012)

Update: We're now planning to take top 12 to 7x7 finals, instead of top 8.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's $45 for the first person in a room, and then they add some amount (like $10) per person added to the room.
> 
> We couldn't use the block reservation rooms because they wouldn't take a reservation over the phone for more than 4 people in a single room - they said it wasn't allowed. Even though their website explicitly allows for 5 people in a room (but not 6) (5 is how many we need). Stupid Riviera.



The $45 price actually goes for up to two people. The extra $10/person is only for the third person and up.


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's $45 for the first person in a room, and then they add some amount (like $10) per person added to the room.
> 
> We couldn't use the block reservation rooms because they wouldn't take a reservation over the phone for more than 4 people in a single room - they said it wasn't allowed. Even though their website explicitly allows for 5 people in a room (but not 6) (5 is how many we need). Stupid Riviera.


That is weird. In this case if I were you I'd just say you have 4 people. It's better than waiting and ending up not being able to get a room.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

pjk said:


> That is weird. In this case if I were you I'd just say you have 4 people. It's better than waiting and ending up not being able to get a room.



You don't understand. I was able to register just fine online for 5 people in a room. It's just that it didn't count as one of the cubing block rooms. But the online registration worked, and I have a nice printout with a confirmation number saying we're registered for 2 adults and 3 children for a room there. We're all set. You guys can help me mob them if they try to deny me once I get there. 

What I don't understand is how it could be that the person I talked to on the phone would insist (and she did insist, strongly) that they absolutely can't have more than 4 people to a room at the Riviera. It's a blatant verifiable lie - the website proves otherwise. (Or else the website and my reservation is wrong.) Honestly, it seemed she was determined to make me book 2 rooms.


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> You don't understand. I was able to register just fine online for 5 people in a room. It's just that it didn't count as one of the cubing block rooms. But the online registration worked, and I have a nice printout with a confirmation number saying we're registered for 2 adults and 3 children for a room there. We're all set. You guys can help me mob them if they try to deny me once I get there.
> 
> What I don't understand is how it could be that the person I talked to on the phone would insist (and she did insist, strongly) that they absolutely can't have more than 4 people to a room at the Riviera. It's a blatant verifiable lie - the website proves otherwise. (Or else the website and my reservation is wrong.) Honestly, it seemed she was determined to make me book 2 rooms.


Ah. Glad you got it booked. See you in August.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> What I don't understand is how it could be that the person I talked to on the phone would insist (and she did insist, strongly) that they absolutely can't have more than 4 people to a room at the Riviera. It's a blatant verifiable lie - the website proves otherwise. (Or else the website and my reservation is wrong.) Honestly, it seemed she was determined to make me book 2 rooms.



Mike, I ran into the same exact situation when my dad and I booked rooms last year. Honestly, I think the real reason is so you book two rooms and they make more money. I don't see any other reasons, other than maybe a fire hazard, but it still isn't a a major problem at all. 
oh, and I hope to meet you there


----------



## Vincents (Jun 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> You don't understand. I was able to register just fine online for 5 people in a room. It's just that it didn't count as one of the cubing block rooms. But the online registration worked, and I have a nice printout with a confirmation number saying we're registered for 2 adults and 3 children for a room there. We're all set. You guys can help me mob them if they try to deny me once I get there.
> 
> What I don't understand is how it could be that the person I talked to on the phone would insist (and she did insist, strongly) that they absolutely can't have more than 4 people to a room at the Riviera. It's a blatant verifiable lie - the website proves otherwise. (Or else the website and my reservation is wrong.) Honestly, it seemed she was determined to make me book 2 rooms.



Never attribute to stupidity that which is adequately explained by malice.

That's definitely how that adage goes.


----------



## Julian (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there anything happening Sunday night? Picking a day for a show with my family, wouldn't want to miss out.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't forget to register and pay! The base fee goes up in 2 days.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2012)

We will be giving out plaques to the top 3x3x3 Speedsolve competitor under the ages of 6, 8, 10, and 12.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2012)

Tyson said:


> We will be giving out plaques to the top 3x3x3 Speedsolve competitor under the ages of 6, 8, 10, and 12.



So a 5-year old beating everybody else under 12 would get them all?


----------



## Skullush (Jul 7, 2012)

Stefan said:


> So a 5-year old beating everybody else under 12 would get them all?



I would lol


----------



## jonlin (Jul 8, 2012)

Stefan said:


> So a 5-year old beating everybody else under 12 would get them all?



I want a plaque


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 8, 2012)

Will the seminars be held in the same room as the competition is?


----------



## Bob (Jul 8, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Will the seminars be held in the same room as the competition is?



No, there are side rooms for that purpose.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> No, there are side rooms for that purpose.



Is there information on where these side rooms are?


----------



## Kian (Jul 8, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Is there information on where these side rooms are?



In the hotel. The location of the seminars/other events will be made clear.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 8, 2012)

Kian said:


> In the hotel. The location of the seminars/other events will be made clear.



Awesome. Thank you so much.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 8, 2012)

It's right next to the main hall. You won't miss it.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 8, 2012)

Tyson said:


> It's right next to the main hall. You won't miss it.



Will they all be held in the same side room? (Sorry for being so stupid.)


----------



## Meep (Jul 8, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Will they all be held in the same side room? (Sorry for being so stupid.)



Whether they are or aren't, I'm sure they'll make it clear at the venue itself. Shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## Me (Jul 11, 2012)

Is there a complete list of who will be hosting which seminars?


----------



## flee135 (Jul 11, 2012)

Me said:


> Is there a complete list of who will be hosting which seminars?



Here's our list:

Thurs 8:00How to OHJeremy Fleischman, Rowe Hessler, Phil YuThurs 8:30BLDMike Hughey, Chester LianFri 8:00How to get fastRowe Hessler, Anthony BrooksFri 8:30Alternate algsRowe Hessler, Anthony Brooks, Shotaro Makisumi

macky may also help for the "how to get fast" seminar as well just to make things simpler. The two friday seminars may just be merged into one, with one topic directly following the other.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 12, 2012)

Registration closes July 21, which is soon. Register now if you haven't already!

If you haven't paid, you probably just got an email reminding you, or you will soon. If your name isn't on http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/competitors.php, you aren't registered.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 13, 2012)

I am officially, and thankfully, GOING!

Hopefully I won't suck as much as is predicted by the Psych Sheet, that was kinda discouraging. I can do sub-15 OH though BRING IT!

I want to learn2OH in seminar!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I am officially, and thankfully, GOING!
> 
> Hopefully I won't suck as much as is predicted by the Psych Sheet, that was kinda discouraging. I can do sub-15 OH though BRING IT!
> 
> I want to learn2OH in seminar!



7th at 3x3 boy thats discouraging, im like 105th with a sub 15 avg


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah. US Nationals this year is stacked.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yeah. US Nationals this year is stacked.



^ an important part of the stacking  but they also increased the amount of people that move on to the next round. Yet 15.87 made it to 2nd round 3x3 last year now its prbly going to be sub 15 into the 2nd for sure


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 13, 2012)

Any ideas on what its gonna take to make round 2 on 3x3?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

You can try the psych sheet. Top 100 is pretty sub 15.


----------



## Kian (Jul 14, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> You can try the psych sheet. Top 100 is pretty sub 15.



I'd say about sub 15 will make round 2.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 14, 2012)

Kian said:


> I'd say about sub 15 will make round 2.



You were the least one to make it last year, whats gonna happen this year O_O 100th on the dot


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> You were the least one to make it last year, whats gonna happen this year O_O 100th on the dot



I am confident I will be better than that, but you never know. Adding 36 people to the second round makes it more likely that I am safe.

Also I forgot we were doing 100, not 64. My guess for making the 2nd round is that everyone sub 16 will get in. I think 16.xx will be the cutoff.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> I am confident I will be better than that, but you never know. Adding 36 people to the second round makes it more likely that I am safe.
> 
> Also I forgot we were doing 100, not 64. My guess for making the 2nd round is that everyone sub 16 will get in. I think 16.xx will be the cutoff.




Oh sweet, I actually have a chance at round 2!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is super last minute, but I'm 99.99% sure I'm going


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 17, 2012)

So whoever watches the seminars should tape them so the rest of the cubing community , or like WCA could make a DVD out of it and sell it? Idk, but it would be cool if there was a way for people that can't make it to be able to see them


----------



## frysauce (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, looks like I will happen to be in Vegas for business the preceding week. So my question is, as a 3x3x3 30/sec avg. (Without Pressure) cubist, do I have any business competing?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 18, 2012)

Of course. There are lots to gain from competing and not much to lose since you'll already be in the area. You'll meet a lot of interesting people and there is a lot to learn. If you intend to compete more in the future, attending Nats is a great way to get used to competition conditions.


----------



## stoic (Jul 18, 2012)

MovingOnUp said:


> So whoever watches the seminars should tape them so the rest of the cubing community , or like WCA could make a DVD out of it and sell it? Idk, but it would be cool if there was a way for people that can't make it to be able to see them



There's going to be so much knowledge in that room it sure would be good if a lot more people were able to see it


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2012)

WILL TRADE CUBING KNOWLEDGE FOR ALCOHOL


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 18, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Of course. There are lots to gain from competing and not much to lose since you'll already be in the area. You'll meet a lot of interesting people and there is a lot to learn. If you intend to compete more in the future, attending Nats is a great way to get used to competition conditions.



Exactly, my first comp was US Nats 2010. Even though my right hand was broken,. it was the most fun 
I had ever had. It realy motivated me to get faster and practice more and go to other comps, all of which I did. Going to Nats is a great way to go.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am already registered, but I want to add 7x7 as one of my events. Can someone help me out?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2012)

did you receive a confirmation email?


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 18, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> I am already registered, but I want to add 7x7 as one of my events. Can someone help me out?


go to this page: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/register.php

check off 7x7 (your other events should all be checked off already) and hit submit. Pay the extra fee for 7x7, and you will be all set.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 18, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> go to this page: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/register.php
> 
> check off 7x7 (your other events should all be checked off already) and hit submit. Pay the extra fee for 7x7, and you will be all set.



My other events are not checked off... Do I need to make an account (this is different than registering)?
EDIT: I do not want to accidentally register twice.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 18, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> My other events are not checked off... Do I need to make an account (this is different than registering)?



just make sure you are logged into your cubingusa account. Once you are logged in (within the registration form) your events should pop up, and you'll be able to add events. (You are basically resubmitting your registration - with a slight change.)

This is how I've always done it before, so I assume it should work this time too.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 18, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> just make sure you are logged into your cubingusa account. Once you are logged in (within the registration form) your events should pop up, and you'll be able to add events. (You are basically resubmitting your registration - with a slight change.)
> 
> This is how I've always done it before, so I assume it should work this time too.



ok, I made an account and now the events pop up. When I add 7x7, it wants me to pay 18.50, so I unchecked it because I thought that that amount must be incorrect, but it still wants me to pay 15.50. What's up with that?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 18, 2012)

Flight booked and registered  can't wait to see you all!


----------



## GearGuy57 (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't go to Nat's but I might go to world's in '13


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 19, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> ok, I made an account and now the events pop up. When I add 7x7, it wants me to pay 18.50, so I unchecked it because I thought that that amount must be incorrect, but it still wants me to pay 15.50. What's up with that?



There's a contact form on the website. You should use that.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2012)

How do you register for the unofficial competition?
(and what events are you planning on having?)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 19, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> (and what events are you planning on having?)



master magic for future unofficial comps.


----------



## Bob (Jul 19, 2012)

Register for what unofficial competition?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, super duper late, but my uncle finally said he can take me. Only problem is that we might have to leave on a saturday night... :/


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2012)

Bob said:


> Register for what unofficial competition?



The one listed on the schedule for Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Bob (Jul 19, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> The one listed on the schedule for Friday and Saturday nights.



Ah, that one. We're working on the logistics for that one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> master magic for future unofficial comps.



Agreed, except it should be scrambled.


----------



## shelley (Jul 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Agreed, except it should be scrambled.



With a screwdriver.


----------



## Bob (Jul 19, 2012)

Registration closes in two days.

If your name does not appear on the registration list, you have not paid and are not considered registered. You will be paying full price at the door if you do not pay before registration closes.
If you have paid but you want to change your events, email us ASAP. Once the registration closes, you will be subject to the higher door fees.
If you have registered and paid but are not attending, please let us know.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 19, 2012)

Registration for the unofficial competition is now open! Here you can sign up for different events, and you can also sign up if you wish to participate in the "talent show" that is happening on Thursday night at 9:00. Sign-ups will also be open during registration on the day of the competition.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEZrNGhmZ1JHdzNfUldWWnRZUVE3Ymc6MQ


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can I change my partner for team solve and team blind to Ian Bourn? There was a change in plans. I am Mitchell Lane btw.


----------



## ianography (Jul 20, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Can I change my partner for team solve and team blind to Ian Bourn? There was a change in plans. I am Mitchell Lane btw.



This change is from Nathaniel Knopf to moi, Ian Bourn.

Damn, haven't been on here for a while.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

I emailed the national's organizers and I got a really quick reply. Just thought I should let you know that I really appreciate it. 
EDIT: For the unofficial competition, how are the relays, mirror solve, and match the scramble judged? (inspection time and rules, +2's, etc)


----------



## Riley (Jul 20, 2012)

For the unofficial competion on Saturday, is the 64 head to head separate for each event?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it possible to designate people to record the seminars? I know there will be plenty of people recording stuff, but not everyone posts their videos on the forum.
Making sure it's all recorded *>* Bits and pieces in clips on YouTube.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Can I change my partner for team solve and team blind to Ian Bourn? There was a change in plans. I am Mitchell Lane btw.


Yup, it's changed.



sa11297 said:


> I emailed the national's organizers and I got a really quick reply. Just thought I should let you know that I really appreciate it.
> EDIT: For the unofficial competition, how are the relays, mirror solve, and match the scramble judged? (inspection time and rules, +2's, etc)


The details will be explained before each event. As a quick reply, though, every event will have a 15 second inspection total, so if it's a relay, you get 15 seconds no matter how many cubes you have to solve. Judges will just make sure you do the solve properly, so for example, for match the scramble, you cannot apply any turns to the scrambled cube, otherwise you get a DNF, and for mirror solve you will have a piece of cardboard between you and the cube, things like that. We will make sure that all competitors know the rules before they start the solves.

Also I think it's good to point out right now that it is possible that events may be removed. For example, if we cannot find mirrors to accommodate for the mirror solving, or if we simply have too many people registered, we'll probably have to remove a couple of things.



Riley said:


> For the unofficial competion on Saturday, is the 64 head to head separate for each event?


I'm not sure what you mean. The 64 person head to head consists of the top 64 competitors from 3x3 round 1 on Saturday (or something close if people cannot participate), and will be an elimination bracket type of thing. It is only for 3x3 and is done separately from the unofficial competition.



IamWEB said:


> Is it possible to designate people to record the seminars? I know there will be plenty of people recording stuff, but not everyone posts their videos on the forum.
> Making sure it's all recorded *>* Bits and pieces in clips on YouTube.


I'll see what I can do to make arrangements for that, but I can't make any guarantees. If any competitors are coming to watch the seminars and want to volunteer to videotape certain ones, that would be great.


----------



## Riley (Jul 20, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. The 64 person head to head consists of the top 64 competitors from 3x3 round 1 on Saturday (or something close if people cannot participate), and will be an elimination bracket type of thing. It is only for 3x3 and is done separately from the unofficial competition.



Oh, that makes more sense. Thanks. Still can't decide if I want to do feet or not, two more days...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2012)

Is anyone like

bringing hair straighteners


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

Does the venue (particularly where feet is going to be done) have floor or carpet?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 22, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Does the venue (particularly where feet is going to be done) have floor or carpet?



The venue has carpet.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

Tyson said:


> The venue has carpet.



Thanks


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 23, 2012)

Will there be live results like last year? (If so, can you please post a link. Thanks c


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 23, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Will there be live results like last year? (If so, can you please post a link. Thanks c



Yes, but we don't have a link yet. It will be posted when available.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 24, 2012)

Void cube is now added to the unofficial events. If you've already registered before this was added, you can register for the event during registration on the day of the competition or you can just let me know directly and I can change it.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 24, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Void cube is now added to the unofficial events. If you've already registered before this was added, you can register for the event during registration on the day of the competition or you can just let me know directly and I can change it.



wait what? I find that weird for two reasons: first, void cubes aren't very common for people to have and second, isn't the only difference between it and the 3x3 the edge parity? either way, I will take part if I can. Can I use a 3x3 without the center caps...?


And sorry if what I said above was completely wrong.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 24, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Will there be live results like last year? (If so, can you please post a link. Thanks c


Live results will be posted here:
http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2012


----------



## Weston (Jul 26, 2012)

You know what we should have? We should have non swively-chairs with adjustable height.
Something like this http://www.pianoworks.com/getDynamicImage.aspx?dir=itemimages&path=Hydraulic-Piano-Bench532.jpg&w=309&h=309
It's probably too late (and too expensive) to get them though.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 26, 2012)

will anyone be video'ing all the seminars? preferably all of every seminar?


----------



## Riley (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice prizes/awards. Can someone please respond to my email? I sent it via the contact button on the 21st. It's about my feet and pyraminx registration that I made on the 21st.


----------



## Kian (Jul 26, 2012)

The US Nationals 2012 Organizational team is happy to announce that there will be monetary prizes for our events this year! Below you can find out the prizes *you* could win in a week's time! Our US National Champion in 3x3 will even receive a free trip to Worlds 2013 (details listed)!

See our website at http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/events.php for awards or check the listing below.

*Awards*

Plaques will be given to top 3 competitors in all events, except 3x3 Speedsolve, which will receive a special prize. Cash prizes wll be given out in the following events for the following amounts (prizes are for 1st place or for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd):
Event 
2x2 Speedsolve $100 
3x3 Speedsolve $500 and Trip to Worlds*,	$300, $200
4x4 Speedsolve $200, $100, $50
5x5 Speedsolve $200, $100, $50
6x6 Speedsolve $100 
7x7 Speedsolve $100 
3x3 One-Handed $200, $100, $50
3x3 Blindfolded $200, $100, $50
3x3 Fewest Moves $100 
Square-1 $100 
Pyraminx $100 
Megaminx $100 
Rubik's Clock $100 
4x4 Blindfolded $100 
5x5 Blindfolded $100 
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded $100 

Special certificate awards will also be given to winners in the following categories:
3x3x3 Speedsolve, Under 6 Years Old Award
3x3x3 Speedsolve, Under 8 Years Old Award
3x3x3 Speedsolve, Under 10 Years Old Award
3x3x3 Speedsolve, Under 12 Years Old Award
* The trip to Worlds Championships 2013 will be given to the first place competitor with United States nationality. Compensation will be limited to flight and hotel reimbursements only, and will be limited to a total expense of $1,000. Some restrictions apply. Contact event organizers for details.


----------



## Bob (Jul 26, 2012)

Riley said:


> Nice prizes/awards. Can someone please respond to my email? I sent it via the contact button on the 21st. It's about my feet and pyraminx registration that I made on the 21st.



Nobody responded to your email because it doesn't appear you sent one. I searched my inbox and have no emails from Riley Woo. Did you send it with a different name?



Weston said:


> You know what we should have? We should have non swively-chairs with adjustable height.
> Something like this http://www.pianoworks.com/getDynami...path=Hydraulic-Piano-Bench532.jpg&w=309&h=309
> It's probably too late (and too expensive) to get them though.



LOL seriously? You just posted a picture of a $575 bench. There are 22 stations in the main hall alone. I don't think it would be worth spending over $12,000 on chairs. :/


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2012)

Bob said:


> chairs. :/


 benches*


----------



## Bob (Jul 26, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> benches*



Touche...but I was just calling it what he called it first.


----------



## Riley (Jul 26, 2012)

Bob said:


> Nobody responded to your email because it doesn't appear you sent one. I searched my inbox and have no emails from Riley Woo. Did you send it with a different name?



No... I swear I saw the "message sent" confirmation though. But anyway, I just sent another one, saying the same stuff.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 26, 2012)

Heats: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/heats.php


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm getting "Down for maintenance! Back up soon."


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 26, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> I'm getting "Down for maintenance! Back up soon."



Oh whoops. Should be fixed. Thanks.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 26, 2012)

I get Thom and Brest! Yah!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmm whats with the pyra heats, why are there 3 small ones and a huge heat 3


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweet. I'll be in heat 4 with Sarah and Breandan.


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2012)

Pyraminx heats :confused:


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

It says my pyraminx heat has an estimated start time of 15 minutes before FMC starts, and there are over 80 people listed in that heat...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I get Thom and Brest! Yah!



and meep & petrus


----------



## Weston (Jul 26, 2012)

Bob said:


> LOL seriously? You just posted a picture of a $575 bench. There are 22 stations in the main hall alone. I don't think it would be worth spending over $12,000 on chairs. :/


Well yeah, obviously not those specific benches. >.> I linked that bench because that's the only "chair" that I can think of that has adjustable height and doesn't swivel.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoops I fail again. Pyra heats are fixed.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 26, 2012)

Did you guys get my email about my events? I think I used the wrong email.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 26, 2012)

> and meep & petrus



So we have at least 4 different methods in our heat


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 26, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Did you guys get my email about my events? I think I used the wrong email.



Yes, I replied and it bounced. I don't remember your email in particular, but I think my answer was that you can add more events during registration if there is space.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 26, 2012)

Weston said:


> Well yeah, obviously not those specific benches. >.> I linked that bench because that's the only "chair" that I can think of that has adjustable height and doesn't swivel.



Well, if you're going to suggest something like that, you should at least figure out something feasible. That's like me saying "go hold a competition at a broadway theater in New York" and then saying "oh, maybe there's something cheaper."

In a general sense, why would we put in effort into any project if you're not going to put in any effort?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> So we have at least 4 different methods in our heat



The big four!



Tyson said:


> In a general sense, why would we put in effort into any project if you're not going to put in any effort?



Oh come on, it was just a random idea he had. He even acknowledged it was too late and they were too expensive to do anything about it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2012)

On-site registration will be available during the unofficial competition (Thursday starting at 9 PM) as well as Friday all day and Saturday until 1 PM. If you show up at a time when registration is not listed on the schedule, it is likely nobody will be working at the registration desk at that time, so you may have to wait.

Everyone has to register on-site. If you pre-registered, it's just checking in. If you need to make changes, it'll take longer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2012)

As there was some confusion about the prizes last year, I think someone should absolutely clarify (maybe it should be spelled out on the website). Do the cash prizes apply to everyone, or just US competitors? I assume, based on the clarification for the trip to Worlds, that the prizes are given without respect to nationality, and I sincerely hope that is the case, but I think it should be clarified now, so there is no doubt at the competition.


----------



## Kian (Jul 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> As there was some confusion about the prizes last year, I think someone should absolutely clarify (maybe it should be spelled out on the website). Do the cash prizes apply to everyone, or just US competitors? I assume, based on the clarification for the trip to Worlds, that the prizes are given without respect to nationality, and I sincerely hope that is the case, but I think it should be clarified now, so there is no doubt at the competition.



Your assumption is correct. All competitors are eligible for the cash prizes, regardless of nationality. The trip to Worlds 2013 is the only exception. The best finish by an American in 3x3x3 speedsolve, whether that be 1st or 7th or anything else, will be rewarded with the trip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 27, 2012)

Could someone make sure to bring dome jigaloo? I doubt we can bring it through airport security/customs.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jul 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Could someone make sure to bring dome jigaloo? I doubt we can bring it through airport security/customs.



It should be fine. I took CRC with me on international flights a few times, I even told the TSA about it.


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2012)

Just put it in a bag you are checking. I doubt you can have it in your carry-on.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jul 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> Just put it in a bag you are checking. I doubt you can have it in your carry-on.


Yep, exactly


----------



## insane569 (Jul 27, 2012)

Man is nationals going to be CRAZY. Someone get vid and make the longest "did you know" list ever.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 29, 2012)

So my flight lands right before registration. I think I will be there in time but I may not be there before 9, and I am in the first event (4x4). I just thought I should let you know. I do not think this will be a problem because I am in heat eight which starts at 9:55.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 29, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Yep, exactly


Are Lubix/Maru Lube (i.e. small quantities, and not sprays) allowed on carry-on?


----------



## Julian (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if anyone is on my flight. Anyone from Toronto leaving Thursday at 7:20 am?


----------



## Weston (Jul 30, 2012)

If anyone still hasn't booked a hotel room yet, Anthony Brooks and I are looking for someone to stay in a room with us and one more person at the Riviera.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jul 30, 2012)

Weston said:


> If anyone still hasn't booked a hotel room yet, Anthony Brooks and I are looking for someone to stay in a room with us and one more person at the Riviera.



Hey Weston, can you hold that room? I might have a pair that is interested.


----------



## Weston (Jul 30, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Hey Weston, can you hold that room? I might have a pair that is interested.



Sorry, my initial post was unclear. We already have three people. We need one more. I also have to talk to Anthony before accepting any offers


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jul 30, 2012)

Weston said:


> Sorry, my initial post was unclear. We already have three people. We need one more. I also have to talk to Anthony before accepting any offers



Ok then, I do not need the room anymore.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 30, 2012)

Breandan might want that room.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 30, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> So my flight lands right before registration. I think I will be there in time but I may not be there before 9, and I am in the first event (4x4). I just thought I should let you know. I do not think this will be a problem because I am in heat eight which starts at 9:55.



That should be fine as long as you are on time for your heat. Check-in will be fast, just stop by when you arrive and then go do 4x4.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 30, 2012)

Usually the airports I've been to (all US) have a 1.5oz - 3oz limit on liquids. I know that sometimes even a small bottle of hand sanitizer is too much. I would recommend putting any liquid into your checked bags.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2012)

A little late, but does anyone have a spot in their hotel room for the night of the 6th? 
I don't mind floors, as long as I get to make a pillow fort.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 31, 2012)

A little late as well but I figure I'd try, does anyone have a floor or space in hotel for me and a friend? Willing to pay up to $50 for weekend if you can help out. I know it's not much but it's the most I can comfortably afford. Lemme know.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> A little late as well but I figure I'd try, does anyone have a floor or space in hotel for me and a friend? Willing to pay up to $50 for weekend if you can help out. I know it's not much but it's the most I can comfortably afford. Lemme know.



Ask Weston.


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2012)

Will there be 15 seconds total inspection for TeamBLD (from caller seeing cube to starting the solve)?
Will one person be allowed to hold the cube while the other makes a move for team solve?

And, for FMC, are little Post-it markers acceptable as stickers?

Thanks


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2012)

My flight leaves in 14 hours.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 31, 2012)

Julian said:


> Will there be 15 seconds total inspection for TeamBLD (from caller seeing cube to starting the solve)?
> Will one person be allowed to hold the cube while the other makes a move for team solve?
> 
> Thanks



The rules for the unofficial events will be clarified before each event. But for TeamBLD specifically, there will be 15 seconds in which the caller is allowed to touch the cube, and even communicate with the solver, but after the solver starts the timer, the caller is no longer allowed to touch the cube. For the Team Solve, the solvers must alternate turns, and after each turn, they have to put down the cube. In other words, only one person can be touching the cube at any given time.


----------



## garcijo (Jul 31, 2012)

So, anyone staying at the Wynn?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but any WR predictions?


----------



## RaresB (Jul 31, 2012)

already in Vegas it's really awesome


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 31, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but any WR predictions?



Kevin Hays for 6x6. That's it.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 31, 2012)

setting off now


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but any WR predictions?



Chris Olson, 2x2 average.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Chris Olson, 2x2 average.



"Attempting to not make this cocky, but if I don't break it with 4 rounds of 2x2, I'm rage quitting for life."


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 31, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but any WR predictions?


Thom Barlow, master magic.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Thom Barlow, master magic.



It might be his first comp without a podium


----------



## cubernya (Jul 31, 2012)

Andrew Kang might set the skewb WR


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 31, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> It might be his first comp without a podium


At Bristol Spring 2010 he was 5th.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 31, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Andrew Kang might set the skewb WR


Hes not even going to Nats.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 31, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Hes not even going to Nats.



You don't get it


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 31, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> You don't get it


I get the joke, its not funny anymore because its so overused.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 31, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Kevin Hays for 6x6. That's it.



I think he has a chance for 5x5 too.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 31, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I get the joke, its not funny anymore because its so overused.



Speedcubin?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict Sela for Skewb OUWR single and average.
(Currently Mitch has 4.53 single, and I have 7.78 average.)
Also, Hays for 6x6, Chris for 2x2. Dunno what else.


----------



## Weston (Jul 31, 2012)

I think OH NAR single and average will probably be broken. Probably not the WR though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2012)

Weston said:


> I think OH NAR single and average will probably be broken. Probably not the WR though.



By who?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I predict Sela for Skewb OUWR single and average.
> (Currently Mitch has 4.53 single, and I have 7.78 average.)


Don't count on it. 
I haven't practiced skewb at all lately. I actually think you'll win it at the unofficial competition.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Don't count on it.
> I haven't practiced skewb at all lately. I actually think you'll win it at the unofficial competition.



I'm not going :c
I'm still surprised that my name's on the registration list. I thought it was clear from my withdrawal from the mosaic competition because I couldn't go to Nats that I couldn't go to Nats. Maybe just me?
EDIT: In regard to the organizers, that is. As far as the general public goes, I haven't really voiced it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm not going :c
> I'm still surprised that my name's on the registration list. I thought it was clear from my withdrawal from the mosaic competition because I couldn't go to Nats that I couldn't go to Nats. Maybe just me?
> EDIT: In regard to the organizers, that is. As far as the general public goes, I haven't really voiced it.



You're only on the registration list for the unofficial comp, right? Don't worry about that. I've removed you from all the relevant lists about the main competition.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm not going :c
> I'm still surprised that my name's on the registration list. I thought it was clear from my withdrawal from the mosaic competition because I couldn't go to Nats that I couldn't go to Nats. Maybe just me?
> EDIT: In regard to the organizers, that is. As far as the general public goes, I haven't really voiced it.



I don't see your name on the registration list. Is there something I'm missing? And to answer your question, I'm the one working on organizing the unofficial competition, but things about the mosaic competition don't go through me, and so I would have missed that you dropped out. Sorry about that.

EDIT: Ok nevermind then.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> You're only on the registration list for the unofficial comp, right? Don't worry about that. I've removed you from all the relevant lists about the main competition.



Oh no, I never signed up for the unofficial comp. And thankee =)


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I predict Sela for Skewb OUWR single and average.
> (Currently Mitch has 4.53 single, and I have 7.78 average.)
> Also, Hays for 6x6, Chris for 2x2. Dunno what else.


4.58*


----------



## Bob (Aug 1, 2012)

I have now checked in at the Riviera.


----------



## Kian (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob said:


> I have now checked in at the Riviera.



Me too. Tales of the Riviera being a poor hotel were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## teller (Aug 1, 2012)

Not going, but really excited to see some results. Go get em!!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh wow, I didn't know the competition was so near. This is going to be so exciting!


----------



## Weston (Aug 1, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> By who?


There are a bunch of people that can do it. Rowe, Me, Phillip, Phil, Jeremy, and probably others that I can't think of right now.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 1, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> "Attempting to not make this cocky, but if I don't break it with 4 rounds of 2x2, I'm rage quitting for life."



Wat, 4 rounds? I really didn't expect there to be this many, we only had 2 at Worlds.  Good luck to Chris, hopefully I will be able to Vegas for Worlds 2013.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 2, 2012)

I noticed there are live results set up on live.cubecomps.com and live.cubing.net

Just for clarification, which one will be used?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, I'm here, but I can't seem to find anyone. Where are all the cubers at?


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I noticed there are live results set up on live.cubecomps.com and live.cubing.net
> 
> Just for clarification, which one will be used?



I do not think cubecomps will be used. If it is, I think somebody is doing it as a test or backup.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## jla (Aug 2, 2012)

Please film the seminars so that we (european cubers) can watch them later. The topics seem really interesting!


----------



## flee135 (Aug 2, 2012)

jla said:


> Please film the seminars so that we (european cubers) can watch them later. The topics seem really interesting!



I will be trying my best to make sure that each one will be recorded.


----------



## jla (Aug 2, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I will be trying my best to make sure that each one will be recorded.



Thank you


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 2, 2012)

Yo I'm here.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got punched in the face. 

**** yeah las Vegas.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Just got punched in the face.
> 
> **** yeah las Vegas.


i dont blame him


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Aug 2, 2012)

Had arrived , anyway where in hotel will the comp be held ?


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Just got punched in the face.
> 
> **** yeah las Vegas.



Can't tell if metaphor, or serious...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Can't tell if metaphor, or serious...



This is what happens when kir does what he does, irl...


----------



## Julian (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2012)

Herro


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in Vegas. Anyone else staying at the embassy suites?


----------



## okayama (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a question about the schedule. I heard from Sinpei Araki that
not all the people but only staffs are now competing. I understand it is
a good way to proceed with the competition smoothly, but I worry
whether it violates the regulation:


> 9l)	All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame.


Even if the scrambles are different, the staffs don't compete at the
same time as other competitors. For example,

-----
555 group staffs
555 group A
555 group B
-----
444 group staffs
444 group A
444 group B
-----

is ok because 555 and 444 competitors compete in during
the same time frame. But is

-----
555 group staffs
444 group staffs
-----
555 group A
555 group B
-----
444 group A
444 group B
-----

ok?

I would like to make sure it is truly possible or not.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 3, 2012)

See ya'll there tomorrow night!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 3, 2012)

okayama said:


> I have a question about the schedule. I heard from Sinpei Araki that
> not all the people but only staffs are now competing. I understand it is
> a good way to proceed with the competition smoothly, but I worry
> whether it violates the regulation:



That regulation has been ignored for large competitions since the inception of the WCA. At every World Championships that he was at, Dror was allowed to compete in BLD events on Friday because he considered cubing on Saturday to be in violation of his religious beliefs.


----------



## Carson (Aug 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> So he gets a special privilege to break a rule because of religion? Can +2s be against my religion? I know I'm going to extreme but still.



I don't think you would want to compete in a large competition in which staff competed "at the same time" as other competitors... it would not run smoothly. This isn't done to give staff special privilege; it is done to provide a smoothly run competition for all competitors.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 3, 2012)

Were tonight's seminars recorded? Also, will any mosaics be posted?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Were tonight's seminars recorded? Also, will any mosaics be posted?



Yes, all the seminars were recorded, and I plan to do the same for the other ones as well. I'll worry about how to upload them later.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 3, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> That regulation has been ignored for large competitions since the inception of the WCA. At every World Championships that he was at, Dror was allowed to compete in BLD events on Friday because he considered cubing on Saturday to be in violation of his religious beliefs.



It's not like the rule is being ignored. They say competitors must compete within the same time frame. What happens here is that the time frame is just really long, spanning from one day to the other.

That's what Tyson told me a while ago. And, actually, one round of an event isn't over until the next round begins, so it's not like they're cheating.


----------



## jla (Aug 3, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Yes, all the seminars were recorded, and I plan to do the same for the other ones as well. I'll worry about how to upload them later.



Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 3, 2012)

Good luck to everyone competing this weekend!


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 3, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Yes, all the seminars were recorded, and I plan to do the same for the other ones as well. I'll worry about how to upload them later.



Of course! Thanks a lot =)


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 3, 2012)

Carson said:


> I don't think you would want to compete in a large competition in which staff competed "at the same time" as other competitors... it would not run smoothly. This isn't done to give staff special privilege; it is done to provide a smoothly run competition for all competitors.



My objection is to the idea that one person can use unjustifiable non-sense (working on the sabbath is wrong) to bypass regulation.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it just me, or are the live results not working correctly ? They are currently stuck in the middle of the 2^3 and megaminx first rounds, which should be over for a couple of hours by now.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2012)

i have the same thing, and i really wanted to know how louis did in mega


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 3, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Is it just me, or are the live results not working correctly ? They are currently stuck in the middle of the 2^3 and megaminx first rounds, which should be over for a couple of hours by now.



Though it was just me lol


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 4, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Last time I checked this thread was about nationals



Pertaining to the actual purpose of this thread, what happened to 7x7? I don't see the results D:
Eh, I just want to know who won round 1 c:


----------



## Skullush (Aug 4, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Pertaining to the actual purpose of this thread, what happened to 7x7? I don't see the results D:
> Eh, I just want to know who won round 1 c:



I think kevin Hays won round 1, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 4, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i have the same thing, and i really wanted to know how louis did in mega



He got third in mega, with a 1:01 ish average. You can see it on the live results which I can't link to with my phone.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 4, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> He got third in mega, with a 1:01 ish average. You can see it on the live results which I can't link to with my phone.


He didn't get third. Places are determined by the final round Link.


----------



## Hays (Aug 4, 2012)

And the first NARs have landed.

Deven Nadudvari 
Clock average - 8.26 - (9.77) 8.47 7.21 (7.21) 9.11
One Handed average - 14.86 - 14.63 (18.08) 14.68 15.27 (14.46)


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 4, 2012)

Hays said:


> And the first NARs have landed.
> 
> Deven Nadudvari
> Clock average - 8.26 - (9.77) 8.47 7.21 (7.21) 9.11
> One Handed average - 14.86 - 14.63 (18.08) 14.68 15.27 (14.46)


*OH* my gosh.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 4, 2012)

Hays said:


> And the first NARs have landed.
> 
> Deven Nadudvari
> Clock average - 8.26 - (9.77) 8.47 7.21 (7.21) 9.11
> One Handed average - 14.86 - 14.63 (18.08) 14.68 15.27 (14.46)



I knew he won the first round of those events, but I had no idea they were NAR XD Congrats to Devin, very well deserved. Hope he becomes the US champ in one or the other. 

As for you Hays, I'm expecting a 6x6 WR from you


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2012)

-sniff- Chris Olson for 2x2 round one ;-;

Also, grats to Nathaniel Knopf for ponying up and trying 3 cubes Multi when his BLD success rate is low as it is!
2/3 in ~19 minutes.
Second cube off by two twisted corners and an A-perm.

EDIT: Changed to what actually happened, read the text he sent me incorrectly =P


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2012)

All the day 1 results are checked and posted on live.cubing.net.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> -sniff- Chris Olson for 2x2 round one ;-;



it's those dang stupid Gen 3 timers that don't stop when you stop them.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> He didn't get third. Places are determined by the final round Link.



Obviously anybody with knowledge of the nationals schedule will know that megaminx finals aren't until tomorrow. I meant his results in the first round.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> All the day 1 results are checked and posted on live.cubing.net.



Where did Multi go? =O


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it possible for someone to double-check my FMC solution? I'm almost certain I didn't DNF.

This was my solution (or at least that's what I'm almost certain I wrote down):

R' D F R B2 D L2 D F L2 F' L' F' L F' R F2 R' U' F U F' R F R' M D' F' D F D R' D' R M' F (38 moves)


----------



## Ron (Aug 4, 2012)

> At every World Championships that he was at, Dror was allowed to compete in BLD events on Friday because he considered cubing on Saturday to be in violation of his religious beliefs.


That is not correct. We have had blindfolded events on Friday and Sunday.
WC 2003: Sunday August 23. Dror competed together with Macky on Sunday.
WC 2005: Sunday November 5, 8:30. First round.
WC 2007: http://speedcubing.com/events/wc2007/events.html
WC 2009: http://speedcubing.com/events/wc2009/events.html
WC 2011: Dror did not compete

There was one WC where we had some qualification rounds on Friday and Dror competed in that instead of first rounds on Saturday, but this was not for blindfolded and we did not violate the regulation.


----------



## Brest (Aug 4, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Is it possible for someone to double-check my FMC solution? I'm almost certain I didn't DNF.
> 
> This was my solution (or at least that's what I'm almost certain I wrote down):
> 
> R' D F R B2 D L2 D F L2 F' L' F' L F' R F2 R' U' F U F' R F R' M D' F' D F D R' D' R M' F (38 moves)



Success!


----------



## TMOY (Aug 4, 2012)

Ron said:


> There was one WC where we had some qualification rounds on Friday and Dror competed in that instead of first rounds on Saturday, but this was not for blindfolded and we did not violate the regulation.



At Euro 2008 there was a "qualification round" on Friday where Dror was the only competitor, and his times are recorded as 1st round results in the WCA database.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2012)

Multi Blind is back.

Sarah, we'll check by FMC time tomorrow.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Is it possible for someone to double-check my FMC solution? I'm almost certain I didn't DNF.
> 
> This was my solution (or at least that's what I'm almost certain I wrote down):
> 
> R' D F R B2 D L2 D F L2 F' L' F' L F' R F2 R' U' F U F' R F *R' M* D' F' D F D R' D' *R M' *F (38 moves)



R'M 3HTM = r' 1HTM
RM' 3HTM = r 1HTM
4 moves saved... D:

cool solution tho


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> R'M 3HTM = r' 1HTM
> RM' 3HTM = r 1HTM
> 4 moves saved... D:
> 
> cool solution tho


Oh wow, I'm such a noob. ._.

I have no idea how I didn't realize that when I was going through the solution.



Tim Reynolds said:


> Sarah, we'll check by FMC time tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> it's those dang stupid Gen 3 timers that don't stop when you stop them.



Strong Nationals preparation. Why would you introduce a new timer at an event like this and not test them out a lot? I hope they didn't ruin too many averages. People travel to this from other countries and can't even get reliable timers, lol.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 4, 2012)

How bad are the timers? I hadn't heard anything bad about them until now.


----------



## shelley (Aug 4, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Strong Nationals preparation. Why would you introduce a new timer at an event like this and not test them out a lot? I hope they didn't ruin too many averages. People travel to this from other countries and can't even get reliable timers, lol.



You think we didn't test out the timers? A small group of volunteers testing on their own time can't replicate the conditions of a large competition or what might happen if lots of different people hit the timers in lots of different ways. Plus, it's also possible Speedstacks simply sent us a bad batch.

Speedstacks is discontinuing the Gen 2 timers. We are just as displeased as you are that they are replacing it with an inferior product and that we don't have much of an alternative.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2012)

shelley said:


> Speedstacks is discontinuing the Gen 2 timers. We are just as displeased as you are that they are replacing it with an inferior product and that we don't have much of an alternative.



To be clear, SpeedStacks sent Gen 3 timers? Or their Pro Timers? I was pretty certain their Gen 3 timers didn't have a data port, and if they sent the Pro Timers, what makes them inferior?


----------



## cityzach (Aug 4, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> and if they sent the Pro Timers, what makes them inferior?





Rubiks560 said:


> it's those dang stupid Gen 3 timers that don't stop when you stop them.



Seems like they don't stop.


----------



## shelley (Aug 4, 2012)

We're using the Pro timers. It's not just that they don't stop. It's that they occasionally reset when they stop.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2012)

shelley said:


> We're using the Pro timers. It's not just that they don't stop. It's that they occasionally reset when they stop.



That's awful =( Does this same thing happen in WSSA tournaments?


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> That's awful =( Does this same thing happen in WSSA tournaments?



We have no idea... the timing is really bad. Leading up to nationals, we were informed that we could no longer buy Gen2 timers. We were given sample Pro timers, and we sent them around the world for testing. People tested them on three different continents. But even so, there are only so many solves and tests that a single individual can do. A single person cannot simulate the variety of the different ways that people will stop the timer.

The entire issue is much larger than a simple "people traveled a long way and you guys are stupid for switching out the timers." Please be more considerate. We put a lot of thought into everything that goes on, and honestly, Mr. Kotch, I'll let you know right now that I don't think you'd be able to think on our level with a comment like that.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> How else can you test the timers for a competition this big of scale? There's only so much that can be done. This instance is unfortunate, but it's not as if there's anything much that can be done. D'you think it's feasible that the competitors would give their Gen 2 timers up to be used for official competition, that the organizers would have enough time to prove they're reliable, and still have enough time to finish today's or tomorrow's proceedings?



Not only is it not feasible to expect competitors to give up their Gen 2 timers to be used for official competition, it could also possibly make the solves that are done on those timers invalid as they may not be genuine Speedstacks timers but fakes.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Not only is it not feasible to expect competitors to give up their Gen 2 timers to be used for official competition, it could also possibly make the solves that are done on those timers invalid as they may not be genuine Speedstacks timers but fakes.



This is what I was thinking as well.
Therefore, we must use what we have and find a better solution next time.


----------



## jla (Aug 4, 2012)

Please don't make this thread a place to argue...


----------



## cityzach (Aug 4, 2012)

hcfong said:


> it could also possibly make the solves that are done on those timers invalid as they may not be genuine Speedstacks timers but fakes.



Am I missing something here? How would the timers not be genuine Speedstacks timers?


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2012)

also

this may be a really stupid question...

...but what happened to the regular timers from the last US nationals?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope we find a better timing option in the future. I've had troubles in competition with the timer stopping just after I started the timer. After my average was ruined by DNFs, Breandan started and stopped the timer without touching the sensors. Fail.


----------



## (X) (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe WCA should look more into QJ-timers (?)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

(X) said:


> Maybe WCA should look more into QJ-timers (?)



Lol good one


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2012)

(X) said:


> Maybe WCA should look more into QJ-timers (?)



That's funny, because QJ timers suck so badly. Also, no data port.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 5, 2012)

shelley said:


> You think we didn't test out the timers? A small group of volunteers testing on their own time can't replicate the conditions of a large competition or what might happen if lots of different people hit the timers in lots of different ways. Plus, it's also possible Speedstacks simply sent us a bad batch.
> 
> *Speedstacks is discontinuing the Gen 2 timers*. We are just as displeased as you are that they are replacing it with an inferior product and that we don't have much of an alternative.


http://www.speedstacks.com/store3/retail/speed-stacks-stackademics-competitor/


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> http://www.speedstacks.com/store3/retail/speed-stacks-stackademics-competitor/



what is that supposed to prove?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 5, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> what is that supposed to prove?


That's a gen 2 timer.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> That's a gen 2 timer.



They are getting rid of their old stocks?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> They are getting rid of their old stocks?



They're certainly not manufacturing any new Gen 2 timers, so I assume so.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey the live results for 3x3 oh 2nd round haven't updated yet. I need to know if I made it on to the round of 32 because the event is early in the morning. Name is Rares Bostan and I got a 22.xx avg I think, I don't know who can check or if it can be updated but thanks


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 5, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> Hey the live results for 3x3 oh 2nd round haven't updated yet. I need to know if I made it on to the round of 32 because the event is early in the morning. Name is Rares Bostan and I got a 22.xx avg I think, I don't know who can check or if it can be updated but thanks



You got 38th.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2012)

Aww, Mistar Woner lost qualification for OH semis by 0.01 ;-;


----------



## RaresB (Aug 5, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> You got 38th.



Oh ok thanks I guess it got updated now, sucks that I didn't make it but at least I don't have too wake up early now


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 5, 2012)

Some of the times didn't get saved, so we had to do some re-entry. All of the times are up now from today.


----------



## (X) (Aug 5, 2012)

I have tried QJ-timers myself, and I agree that they suck. But I think QJ is the right way to go because they develop cubing equipment, and I think they are more likely to meet WCA's needs if WCA would open up for cooperating with them. They have also come out with a new version which, judging from youtube reviews, is as good as the speedstacks-timer.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> That's a gen 2 timer.



but its also a cup stacking package which is a waste of money for WCA use


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Actually it's cheaper than the pro timer even with the cups.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Actually it's cheaper than the pro timer even with the cups.



thats not relevant


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 5, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> thats not relevant


how so? You said it was a waste of money when it's cheaper than what their switching to. If I'm missing your point feel free to explain.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> thats not relevant



Of course it's relevant. They'll be saving money overall. Also, I doubt it'd be hard to sell the cups.

Question for the organisers: So SpeedStacks is unwilling to sell the WCA any Gen 2 timers that they have left? They obviously have some left if they're advertising the Stackademics in their store, and they'd get their profits more quickly from their overstock if they considered selling to us. =P


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2012)

I guess I didn't really make my point, (I didn't check this) he linked to the set and not the individual timer, making me believe it is not on their site and thus are discontinuing them, so the price of the pro is not relevant if the gen 2 will stop being sold.

so are the times being rounded to the nearest .01, and if the pros become the standard is the wca going to record to .001?


----------



## Hays (Aug 5, 2012)

Yumu - 6.08


----------



## blah (Aug 5, 2012)

yumu tabuchi 6.09 single

he doesn't eat fish eyeballs

rowe 7.94


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 5, 2012)

Hays said:


> Yumu - 6.08





blah said:


> yumu tabuchi 6.09 single
> 
> he doesn't eat fish eyeballs



What was the 3 d.p. time?


----------



## nccube (Aug 5, 2012)

blah said:


> rowe 7.94



Is it single or average?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 5, 2012)

I would assume average, considering that a sub-8 single isn't _that_ impressive by his standards.


----------



## blah (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm the data entry guy. I'm right.

Rowe single.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 5, 2012)

Aww, disappointing.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 5, 2012)

Live results are all caught up.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 5, 2012)

OMG feet.


----------



## blah (Aug 5, 2012)

yumu and breandan didn't make final


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 5, 2012)

blah said:


> yumu and breandan didn't make final



When will the results be up? :O


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2012)

blah said:


> yumu and breandan didn't make final



Breandan, y u fail in big semifinals?


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2012)

baramee pookcharoen 9.65 oh single


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 6, 2012)

Will be a streaming available for 3x3 final?


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2012)

I wish I were there, this looks so hype 

Deven Nadudvari OH NAR and double Clock NAR wtf
Turbo 2nd in every round of OH :O GO TURBO!!!!
Kevin 1:04 5x5 avg awesomeeeee
Jeong Jong-Ho 54.35 Megaminx avg, 3rd in the world :O
Thompson in 3x3 Finals 
Double Roux in 3x3 Finals  THE NEW META

and Fist Planet Knuckle Train mosaic WR as expected


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 6, 2012)

Kevin Hays - 59.72 5x5 single


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hays just texted me 40.67 4x4 avg in finals. He could potentially have swept 4-7 with that.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 6, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Will be a streaming available for 3x3 final?



^I'm wondering this as well.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2012)

dbax0999 said:


> Hays just texted me 40.67 4x4 avg in finals. He could potentially have swept 4-7 with that.


He still did


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2012)

So, who's ready for Worlds?


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2012)

Baramee 9.65 OH WATWATWAT


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 6, 2012)

Andrew Ricci 6.15 NAR single!


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Aug 6, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Andrew Ricci 6.15 NAR single!



Aw yeah. andrewricci<3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Andrew Ricci 6.15 NAR single!



Yessssss. Congrats Andrew.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations^
Solve details?


----------



## cityzach (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratz Andrew!! That's amazing!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 6, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> Congratulations^
> Solve details?



Fairly certain it was a PLL skip, not sure though. A bunch of people were recording so I'm sure a video will be posted soon.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Need dem live updates D:


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you know...



Spoiler


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2012)

I just want to say congrats to Justin Mallari on OH, wtffffffffffff. He told me a few days ago that he was getting slower and his times were bad, lol.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 6, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Certainly didn't expect that.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you know:
Spoilers don't work on mobile speedsolving?

Also, since I don't think it's been mentioned:
Congratulations to Tyson on his engagement! It was announced at the competition Saturday morning.
Yumu got a 6.09 single! Yeah, 6.09.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations to Andrew Ricci for winning US Nationals!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats Andrew!!


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations to Andrew for winning 3x3 and all of the other winners! It sounds like it was an awesome competition.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I can quite honestly say I was expecting that.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats to Andrew Ricci not just for winning 3x3, but for breaking the NAR. Too bad it wasn't 6.92


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2012)

*Andrew Ricci* - 6.15 NAR 3x3x3 single - US Nationals 2012

U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.15	54	8.78	56	9.11[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.79	12	6.70	13	7.26
F2L	3.95	31	7.85	33	8.35
LL	2.20	23	10.45	23	10.45

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	45%	39%	39%
F2L/Total	64%	57%	59%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 6, 2012)

Brest said:


> ~snip~



Thanks 
I really like how this is full step. Almost all sub-7s are either oll or pll skips, so it's nice to see a full step for a change


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 6, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So bewtiful. <3


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2012)

Brest said:


> 56etm - *9.11etps*


wtf


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 6, 2012)

lol3x3final.


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Actually it's cheaper than the pro timer even with the cups.



That's not true. You don't know what we paid for timers.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> That's not true. You don't know what we paid for timers.



I wouldn't think you could disclose, but it doesn't hurt to ask: What DID you guys pay for them?


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I wouldn't think you could disclose, but it doesn't hurt to ask: What DID you guys pay for them?



I cannot disclose that information.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> I cannot disclose that information.



Of course =)

Congrats to Justin Harder for his 30-move FMC!
10-move OLLCP and optimal LL wootwoot


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2012)

Results are posted on WCA site: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=USNationals2012


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 6, 2012)

A HUGE thank you to Tyson and ALLLL of the delegates and staff that put together this amazing event! I think I speak for all that attended to say that this was a great nats (my first!), both in organization and all-around fun/excitement! I know the amount of work that went into this must be astonishing and I thank you for it! So again I say thank you so much for all your hard work and dedication to this awesome event!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2012)

Filming for the local ABC station in Las Vegas (Channel 13 KTNV) took place midday Sunday. Here's the article and video that aired Sunday evening:
http://www.ktnv.com/news/positivelylasvegas/165086016.html

P.S. thebeginningissomindblowinglyfantastic


----------



## Vincents (Aug 6, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Such. A. Troll.

I have to say though, it was thoroughly amusing watching you tap people on the shoulder and sticking this in their face.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> I cannot disclose that information.



Start making competitors bring their timers 
At my first comp, I thought I had to bring my timer, a stackmat, and a tournament display. I ended up asking bob and feeling stoopid



IamWEB said:


> Filming for the local ABC station in Las Vegas (Channel 13 KTNV) took place midday Sunday. Here's the article and video that aired Sunday evening:
> http://www.ktnv.com/news/positivelylasvegas/165086016.html
> 
> P.S. thebeginningissomindblowinglyfantastic



Weird how they got some of information they got wrong. As far as I know Breandan doesn't go to Ohio State, or got a 10.13 avgerage..


----------



## JasonK (Aug 6, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Weird how they got some of information they got wrong. As far as I know Breandan doesn't go to Ohio State, or got a 10.13 avgerage..



He also wasn't national champion since he's not from the USA. Dan Cohen was 2011 US Champion, and he got a 10.13 average.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2012)

ABC should have said *National* champion. I think Breandan was the "champion" of the competition while Dan was the *National* Champion


----------



## JasonK (Aug 6, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> ABC should have said *National* champion. I think Breandan was the "champion" of the competition while Dan was the *National* Champion



It's the *National* Championships so I'd assume they were referring to the *National* Champion


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> It's the *National* Championships so I'd assume they were referring to the *National* Champion



Just clarification. :/


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Results are posted on WCA site: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=USNationals2012



Am I the only one that finds it amazing that the results are posted already?


----------



## hcfong (Aug 6, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Am I the only one that finds it amazing that the results are posted already?



Not when Tim's the one posting them. He's usually pretty quick.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Not when Tim's the one posting them. He's usually pretty quick.



but w/ an event like this, it's crazy


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2012)

We had a scorecard-checking party every night. I flew out right after the competition, got to California around midnight, and Jim had already sent me the results to post. I also made sure they would be ready to post when I was preparing the workbook before the competition, so it was pretty fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 6, 2012)

DYK.....

Thom is awesome?
Brest is awesome?
Breandan is awesone?
So many people are super awesome?
I SUCK at 2x2?
And I mean SUCK?
Kevin Hays is gonna be a 2x2 WR holder?
You can never know too much about brests?
I missed semi finals for 3x3 because I'm an *****?
Phil Yu is amazing?
Drunk people face planting is HILARIOUS?
Me and John predicted Andrews 6.15?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so much to all of the organizers and staff!! The competition was awesome and I'm sure a lot of work went into it. Congratulations to Andrew and all of the other winners!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2012)

Such an awesome competition. 
It was great seeing all of you again! I was looking forward to this all summer and I'm so glad it was THIS awesome. 

I'm still here until Tuesday evening, so if anyone's sticking around for a few more days, let's cube and stuff.

I'll post DYKs when I get home. I have A LOT.


edit: I forgot to mention that I lost my stackmat timer Friday night. It has my name on the back. If you have it, please let me know.

edit 2: I had some spare time, so my DYKs are up already.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 6, 2012)

It appears that I have picked up someones ShengShou 4x4 white.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 6, 2012)

I also have lost a white modded shengshou 5x5 and a LA rubik's clock. (the 5x5 has huge holes on the the corners where it has been modded and one of the blue stickers has a hole in the middle that looks white. The clock is missing a blue peg.) If you have any of these, please tell me, and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> It appears that I have picked up someones ShengShou 4x4.
> 
> It is pretty tight, however I seem to be missing my 4x4 (Same as above) It has a red sticker that looks like it was cut with a razor, and is more on the loose side.



Is it white? If so it might be mine, I just went through all my puzzles and I'm missing it. 

I also somehow ended up with a 50mm white Zhanchi and a regular black Zhanchi.



Cool Frog said:


> (see what happens when I don't put purple on all my cubes :fp: )


Ditto. 



edit: I've been informed that the black Zhanchi is the new kind (different plastic), sprayed with either CRC or Jig-a-loo, and is probably from e3cube.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 6, 2012)

I suppose I'll give some DYK's:

Brest's name is Rob, pronounced Rob, not Raub (and there IS a difference!) HI RAUB!
I suck more at chess than I thought (but apparently not TOO bad because I did win both games )?
Andrew Nelson is better at chess than he thinks (though we had a great game!).
I had an awesome wrestling match with Rowe.
Chester is a PIMP and suits up for BLD.
Bob is almost sneaky (until you hear the thump of him falling on the floor).
Chris Krueger is the ultimate regulations troll.

I most certainly had a blast, even though the total amount of sleep I received Wed night through Sunday Morning was less than 15 hours.


----------



## Weston (Aug 6, 2012)

I sucked so much.
I will practice my ass off for Worlds 2013 and make sure I get results that I'm aiming for.
Still had a great time though.

I should update my siG lol


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 6, 2012)

7x7 Final round needs to be fixed.
Competition was amazing, people were amazing, everything was amazing.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2012)

You and Ernie have the wrong magic titles.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm so happy with the way this competition went, even though I could have gotten overall PB average in the megaminx final round. I'm honored to have been on staff for it, and to have been able to meet so many cool people. See everyone at Worlds!

Edit: Will post DYK's tomorrow.


----------



## Riley (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so much to the organizers for holding this awesome competition!!! It was so much fun, organized and amazing. I got interviewed by the NY Times after a blindfold success, and was featured in the article! Sorry if I messed up a little information.http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/s...ther-turn-in-the-spotlight.html?_r=1&emc=eta1


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2012)

Riley said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/s...ther-turn-in-the-spotlight.html?_r=1&emc=eta1



A genuinely good article about cubing! I thought the quote from Thom was great, the fact they even linked his site is excellent publicity.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Someone get vid and make the longest "did you know" list ever.



How did I do?


Did you know that...

- AJ's first Gameboy Yellow was green?
- Breandan's L perm face is amazing?
- Justin Harder has awesome nails?
- Calvin should put his big stick away?
- Dan NARnelli?
- Thompson's favourite event is magic?
- Daniel Hayes had something for Jackson's mom?
- Jackson just learned that if you hold out your left hand it can form the letter L?
- Phillip Espinoza, Waris Ali, Chris Olson and Andy Smith were supposed to do a rap battle, but they all wussed out?
- Phillip Espinoza redeemed himself?
- AJ's mom is hilariously unsupportive of him?
- She asked him "What happened in 7x7?", when it was just a normal average for him?
- She also told him that he was embarrassing her for being so slow?
- Victor (Pestvic) stole AJ's wheelchair?
- From far away, it looked like he was riding a segway?
- Andy Smith has bigger hands than me?
- Andrea is the only cuber I've met who has smaller hands than me?
- Rowe chased me down a hallway, while finishing a 4x4x4 solve, and followed me into an elevator to give me my 4x4x4 back?	
- He also forcefully made me give him a hug? 
- He wasn't sure if he knew his way back?
- Anthony and Weston doing team BLD is hilarious?
- It took them over a minutes to recover from a sune screw-up?
- Drunk Chester is best Chester?
- Chester should do a cover of "I don't wanna miss a thing"?
- His drunk conversations with Sinpei were absolutely hilarious?
- Sinpei laughs at everything Chester says? 
- He wasn't offended when Chester kept saying "brindford" to him?
- Or when he was doing inappropriate gestures to him?
- He absolutely loves Chester's Pikachu doll?
- Chester gave me a creepy-looking Shrek 3 Baby doll that people won at Circus Circus?
- I went around tapping people on the shoulder and putting the doll right in front of their face?
- Brest had the brest reaction?
- At a restaurant, I had the Shrek doll on the table, and a little girl who was walking past our table saw it and stared at it, then turned around and walked the other way?
- Brest put the Shrek doll in his brest pocket?
- If he were to be the next Cubecast guest, it would be the second brest episode ever?
- Brest is always either smiling, laughing, or making brest jokes?
- You should see Brest naked?
- There are infinitely many ways to play with a BattPoke?
- Jackson is BattsMan?
- BattsCave?
- Premature BattsPokulation?
- Battpoke and Master Battspoke will replace Magic and Master Magic in 2013?
- Slater and I were BattPoking through Camille's gauged ears?
- I am taking full responsibility for providing Adam Zamora the best BattPoke?
- It is totally worth it because I now have his former purple one?
- I won a teddy bear from Tyson during 5x5x5?
- I named it 25 because of 5x5?
- I didn't know where to put 25, so I wore him on my head?
- I competed in 7x7x7 wearing it?
- I still kept it on my head even when I popped a few times?
- A reporter interviewed me about it, and he wrote down word-for-word my amazing story of "I had no idea where to put it, so I just put it on my head."?
- It started a whole trend of competing and judging with objects on your heads?
- There was a drunk guy holding a beer in his hand who walked into the venue and did a face-plant as he was going through the doors?
- He had a friend who quickly tried to drag him out before any of us saw, and failed?
- Chris Olson did a really good re-enactment of what happened?
- During the 64-person head-to-head, some of us were sabotaging each other's cubes since we scrambled our opponent's cubes?
- Cameron got up and left during our head-to-head round because I scrambled his cube with 8 move crosses on all sides?
- "Mods are at Nats, post ponies!"?
- Mini Zhanchi cores are sooooooo cute?
- "I have not failed. I've just found 2000 ways that won't work. TL;DR, I am Thomas Edison."?
- If you lift up a cage with a cat in it, the cat is still in it?
- dunnololguy, dunnololguywithbrokenwrists, armsoutguy, armsinguy are perfect Team BLD OLL code names?
- During Yes/No Team Bld, Jackson asked me "Clockwise or counterclockwise?"?
- I answered "…yes".
- When Donovan and I were doing Yes/No Team BLD, he asked "Is this white or yellow?"?
- I jokingly said "yes"?
- It was exactly what he meant, since he just wanted to know if it was white/yellow, not which one is was?
- I thought I heard an announcer say into the mic "International competitors rape at American competitions?"?
- The judge gave me a strange look when I asked if I heard what I thought I heard?
- "Frontwise" and "sidewise" make complete sense?
- I didn't realize I had a DNF single in the first found of every event (except 7x7 because I was actually taking it seriously) until Slater told me?
- I have defined "casual DNFing"?
- When I DNF'd one of my solves, someone called out "the princess strikes again!"?
- Many giggles were had because I placed 69th in 2x2x2 in first round?	
- Some parents burst out laughing during the OH seminar when Jeremy said to practice sexy moves?
- "He ordered 200 blacks and 200 whites from China" is very misleading to non-cubers?
- "What's a life? Isn't that a board game... or like, a cereal?"?
- I accidentally gave a Canadian quarter instead of an American quarter to someone and he was confused as to why there was a caribou on it?
- I suck at Melee?
- When I was playing as Kirby, I couldn't remember how to suck up opponents so I asked "How do I suck?"?
- I didn't immediately realize the irony?
- Elevator pranks are really fun?
- When someone came up to us and told us she used to peel off the stickers, I said "YEAH ME TOO!" and gave her a high-five?
- Trolling non-cubers in real life is much more fun that it should be?
- "Speedcubin?" is a great conversation starter?
- There was a giant cicada following Breandan around?
- I picked it up and let it crawl around on my arms?
- It didn't scare anyone?
- I asked where I should put it and someone said "on a tree", so I threw it at a tree while yelling "TREE!"?
- The British equivalent of the American expression "standing in line" is "cueing"?
- I'm apparently sort of good at Cyclone?
- I hit the jackpot 3 times?
- The lady behind the counter at the prizes desk needed a calculator to determine 1559 minus 1500?
- I won a giant blue penguin?
- It was very interesting carrying 3 carry-on bags and a giant penguin through customs?
- I have more DYKs than Andrew?





AustinReed said:


> DYK....
> ...
> -Sarah played mother when a 9 year old came to our table?
> -She doesn't know this?


I've actually been told this many times before. 
I used to babysit a lot, so I'm used to being super nice and mature around kids.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> - His drunk conversations with Sinpei were absolutely hilarious?
> - Sinpei laughs at everything Chester says?
> - He wasn't offended when Chester kept saying "brindford" to him?



Really wish I saw this, lol


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you know...?

-I podium-ed and placed 2nd in every Nationals competition I ever went to?
-I didn't make OH Finals :'(
-I didn't have any main cubes going into the competition.
-You don't have to be good all the time, just when it counts.
-I sucked pretty much the whole weekend except for Final Round
-Phil Yu's personal Silk cube is probably the only reason I did so well in Final Round. IT'S AMAZING.
-Your name is on the back of the shirt.
-I was nervous the whole competition when competing, EXCEPT Final Round when all eyes were literally on me. wtf.
-The small (50mm) but not mini Zhan Chi's are awesome for OH. 
-I'm working on a new master method that will allow me to force an N-perm after doing anti-ZBF2L which gives you no edge OLL's with Dan Chan and Marco Mendoza, also working on learning anti-ZBLL
-In Vegas, they don't ask "How are you?", they ask "T*****s in your face?"
-I didn't practice Feet until competition but was avg-ing 1:30 with Steven Turner then night before I failed in comp.
-Steven Turner is gonna be pro at Feet, you watch.
-During an official Feet solve, I accidentally popped the cube, had to put 3 pieces back in with my feet, realized I put an edge piece in the wrong way, so I had to pop it back out with my big toe, pick it up with feet, and wedge it back in to avoid a ruined mean, ALL IN 4:xx minutes!
-$10 Footlongs? WTF?
-The prizes were all in $2 bills!
-They should've had an unofficial sim competition!
-There was actually another Native cuber at the competition! 
-I still might go into professional body building even though I made finals.
-6 people in the final round were not US citizens!
-Austin Reed beat me.
-Devin NARdavari pwn'd the weekend with a bunch of NAR's, and 14.86 OH NAR WITHOUT KNOWING FULL OLL lol
-My car is awesome on gas.
-****IN VEGAS IS TOO HOT


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2012)

Did you know...

Brest is really an old Australian guy?
He is actually brest to meet in person?
You should see Breandan's finger tricks in person?
I hate Slater(Tall5001) for pressing all the buttons on the elevator and making me endure 11 floors of mini headaches?
I got a PLL skip for my very first comp solve ever, but epically failed the other solves?
William(IAmWeb) is the only person who made fun of my height? Rude.
I have the smallest hands?
Kevin Hays favorite event is 2x2?
Thompson has the fastest Q permutation in all of Canada?
AJ Blair's first gameboy yellow was green?
People still want Sarah to do the malt liquor challenge?
I bit on a silver fork really hard on accident and chipped a small portion of my tooth?
Laser bunneh?
Phillip sucks at OH, but is really good?
Mike Hughey is now changing his "O" code for blind because of the creepy shrek baby doll?
The Riviera has terrible wi-fi?
It was actually better to use 3g/4g in the hotel than the wi-fi?
Covinsa is actually 26 and married?
There is no point in solving Sarah's cube if white isn't on bottom?
10 "M,U" H perms in a row is a test of endurance?
Thom(Kirjava) is much more pleasant to meet in person?
Sesame seed?

I'm sure I have more to list, but this will do for now. Thanks to everyone at the competition and the staff for making such a fun comp! It was a blast and I will try my best to make it to worlds next year. I'll also practice harder so I won't fail as hard. :fp


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 7, 2012)

did anyone happen to find a black shengshou 6x6?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> William(IAmWeb) is the only person who made fun of my height? Rude.
> *I have the smallest hands?*


Because you aren't tall? =)



PhillipEspinoza said:


> Did you know...?


yes


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> Because you aren't tall? =)



RUDE.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 7, 2012)

whats a q perm?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> whats a q perm?


It's nothing. Thompson was trolling when he put that in his accomplishments.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> Did you know...
> 
> There is no point in solving Sarah's cube if white isn't on bottom?


Yes, yes I do >_>


----------



## Weston (Aug 7, 2012)

Rowe kept spanking me yesterday


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 7, 2012)

Weston said:


> Rowe kept spanking me yesterday


I don't blame him.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for coming out. Your bravery and dedication in the face of blistering hot temperatures of 90 degrees at 3 am was not unnoticed.

I do have a couple of questions I'm looking for serious answers to:
- There were a couple of new things we tried this year. Some worked, some didn't. What was your opinion on these changes? (e.g. T-shirt vendor, seminars, unofficial competition, etc. Especially the T-shirt vendor because that's a project I'm in charge of and I want to know your thoughts!)
- Did anyone find my camera? It's a really old Sony point-and-shoot with a slidey front-plate that has a bunch of pictures of me on it. It also has a sticker with my name on it on the front.
- How did a ton of people find out about the penthouse suite last night? It was supposed to be a score-checking staff gathering, but we somehow got a ton of random people.
- How many hours of sleep did you get from Thursday to Monday?

Some DYK's I suppose:
- That watching Sarah stick a baby Shrek doll in people's faces was more amusing than it should have been.
- That Stefan and I played Squishie Cube basketball...
- ...and that he is much better at it than I am?
- That Southwest lost my luggage, so I was without clothes, cubes, or contacts the first night and second day?
- That Macky really wanted to try Ethiopian food and led us on an expedition to find a restaurant?
- That the shady-looking "Kimchi All-U-Can-Eat" Korean BBQ place right next to the Riv was actually pretty nice inside?
- That many members of staff regularly stayed out until 6 am, and may or may not have been functional during the competition?
- That Nick Young taught me how to play Blackjack for the first time...
- ...and basically won me a net $100 for the trip?
- ...but we all really sucked at Pai Gow Poker?
- (NSFW) That Lars walked in on a couple engaged in fellatio in the elevator...
- ...but they didn't stop?
- That there is a hilarious video of two rather well-known cubers topless (these are guys) while sumo wrestling in front of the Riv (Chester was reffing)?
- ...and that they went for seven rounds?
- That Felix Lee is good at Ken-comboing me?
- ...but I am nearly as good at turnip-spamming right back?
- We played SSBM for hours every single night?
- That Chris Krueger will possibly find a way to stop a StackMat properly with hands/palms down, but still making a move on the cube as he finishes?
- That the Riv apparently doesn't clean their Penthouse suites...
- ...So 8 of us got booked into separate suites when we arrived, before being moved into the real Penthouse suite (which then got trashed by "score-checking parties")?
- Macky had cat-ears on during the latter half of Nationals...
- ...but was referred to as the "Bunny-Eared Man" by a journalist?
- I won three dinner bets...
- ...and collected at the Bellagio Buffet?
- ...which was 36.99 a person?
- ...and didn't even have lobster...
- ...but had amazing creme brulee and rack of lamb?
- It was 105-ish during the day, and 90 at 5:30 am when I wandered back from Circus Circus?
- that Berkeley might try to organize a Berkeley Fall on September 2 as a mini-Nats reunion?
- I popped during my footsolve and crammed a corner and an edge piece back into a really tight Zhanchi?
- We threw a frisbee around all the banquet rooms, but had to stop when I hit Dan Dzoan in the face?
- I got a combined 10ish hours of sleep from Wednesday night through the time of this posting?
- The entire Tabuchi family came?
- Daiki is even cuter than Aina?
- Jeremy's backpack was surreptitiously filled with ads for hookers and blow?
- ...and we still don't know who did it?
- The Las Vegas Convention Center event space makes the space we had at the Riv look small?
- Tyson's engagement was announced?
- I pulled a muscle on the first day and developed a really bad cough/sore throat from all the smoking/pollution, but still had to run and yell people's names...
- and the reason I was fidgeting as runner for 3x3 Finals was because my right leg was killing me?
- ...it still hurts?
- Whenever I leave the Bay Area for some random place and return, I appreciate how ridiculously spoiled we are here with our 75 degrees and clear summer days?
- Tim is a beast at results?
- A middle-aged Asian lady with quite a bit of make-up on ran up to the registration counter and asked us to marry her to a slightly older Asian gentleman...
- ...but asked in Chinese...
- ...meaning no one understood her?
- ...and when staff directed her to me because they couldn't understand her...
- ...she asked me if I could marry them?
- ...and when I said I couldn't, she dragged me to the Hotel Info desk to act as translator so that she could ask them to marry her and the gentleman?
- ...and that I eventually left them waiting expectantly for an official in front of the wedding chapel?
- Chester is a brilliant magician when drunk?
- ...because, among other reasons, he lampshades everything to great effect?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 7, 2012)

More DYKS

Rowe thought Andrew won 1,000 two dollar bills?
Sarah fails at batt(?) poking me?
Thompson is a breaking dancing boss?
Kevin won't wear shoes when he solves because it limits his freedom?
I had reduction done on 6x6 at 1:06.xx and exploded?
Phil makes SEXY cubes? 
I was being super cocky about killing Phil in head to head and then he beat me?
Magics are pointless but battcaging isn't?
I really need to learn my lessons about plus 2'ing?
I'm apparently skinnier in real life?
People always freaked out when they found out I was Chris Olson?


----------



## Meep (Aug 7, 2012)

Vincents said:


> - (NSFW) That Lars walked in on a couple engaged in fellatio in the elevator...
> - ...but they didn't stop?



That same thing happened to me at around 7am on Saturday; It might've been the same couple.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I had reduction done on 6x6 at 1:06.xx and exploded?



I feel like the time changes every time you tell this story


----------



## ianography (Aug 7, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> How did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you forgot that Michael Womack is a better dancer than Calvin.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 7, 2012)

DYK
Thompson can breakdance?
Battepoking?
Kevin <3 2x2?
I suck at cubing?
Thom's cat ears are even sexier in person?
Ian+Anthony+head to head=lol?
Edward Lin is a nice guy?
Green cross solvers rock; unless you're solving on Sarah's cube?
Holy **** Brest is awesome?
Ian likes Shanaynay?


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 7, 2012)

DYK

I have never had so many breakout laughs in one weekend i think i lost weight from laughing so hard.
Rowe is actually really friendly when he is super drunk
Chester can do amazing magic tricks with cards
Rowe thought he was just scratching the picture off and painting a new one on really quickly
Phil Yu is hilarious and can tension a cube PERFECTLY 
The new 42mm and 55mm Zhanchi's are awesome 55 for OH and 42 for playing around with
Icubemart didnt order/bring white and black 42mm zhanchis because they thought they would be competition illegal because they are too small
The cheapest place to eat in vegas was off of the McDonalds Dollar menu. 
Jameson O'Connor partied so hard he missed 6 out of 12 events because he didnt wake up on friday morning
Felix Lee is really cool
Sarah started wearing things on her head and it was really fun to put stuffed animals on your head. 
I joined the BattPoke Guild!!
Modding a defective BattPoke is actually really fun.
Master and Ultra BattPoke are going to replace Magic and Master Magic 
3 gen stackmats bags are 2 times the size of the old bag and 10x nicer
for mosiac Austin, Justin, and I had to solve all 300 cubes to scramble them for our picture (Rhanza you suck)
Clockwise or Counter-Clockwise... Yes
Trying to do do a Yes No team blind only using Clockwise or Counter-Clockwise is a really dumb idea and nobody should ever try it
Brest is so obsessed with reconstructions he couldnt even go change for dinner without reconstructing the 6.15 for andrew




Vincents said:


> - There were a couple of new things we tried this year. Some worked, some didn't. What was your opinion on these changes? (e.g. T-shirt vendor, seminars, unofficial competition, etc. Especially the T-shirt vendor because that's a project I'm in charge of and I want to know your thoughts!)



T-Shirt vendor worked out awesome. I didnt like that there was a name plate for USA cubers and Internationals. I wanted one with EVERYONES name on it. But thats an idea for next year. but i liked have the option to buy the Preformance T because thats what I wear so now i have a Nationals shirt that is awesome.

Seminars were a cool idea. I never watched any of them because i was always off cubing somewhere else but i heard they were great

Unofficial competition was awesome!! Next year there needs to be more people helping Felix run it but it was super fun.

And lastly giving out Squishies and stuffed animals was an awesome idea!!


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> DYK
> ...
> for mosiac Austin, Justin, and I had to solve all 300 cubes to scramble them for our picture (Rhanza you suck)



Hey, it wasn't my fault you even put solved cubes down in the wrong orientation.
Also, we hadn't time to test the scrambles.
Also, Austin did a lot of the scrambles, too.

Btw, it was supposed to look like this:


Spoiler











EDIT: Based on this: http://royalflush.in.nation2.com/images/royal-flush.jpg


----------



## Tyson (Aug 7, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To add to Vincent's thought, we do a lot of work and we're always looking for help. If you are interested in being a part of our staff, please contact one of the organizers or staff members.


----------



## ianography (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, I should probably do a DYK myself.



Spoiler: Did You Know?



- All of my cubes are terrible?
- Sarah is an awesome caller?
- Anthony Brooks + Me = lololololololololololol?
- Chris Olsen sucks at 2x2?
- John Brekon?
- Johnathon Brechonathon?
- My 9.21 single deserved a stuffed toy?
- Everybody is short?
- Justin Thomas is really short?
- Blake Thompson is even shorter?
- Even with name tags, I didn't know who anybody was?
- Roger is amazing?
- Nathaniel circumcised Roger on accident?
- I can't cube?
- I got a 1:00.36 4x4 average in round one when I normally average 46 seconds?
- Minecraft?
- I am not only going to get skin cancer, but also lung cancer?
- I now hate Vegas?
- Justin Mallari ruined my old ZhanChi?
- I'm more awkward than I thought I was before?
- My Shrek doll is now my cat's play toy?
- Mitch Lane's voice is actually higher than I thought it was?
- Edward Lin's choice of music for Finals sucked?
- Call Me Maybe, C is for Cookie, and Cubing Music by Michael Womack all would have been better choices?
- I need to learn to not use new cubes in competition?
- Janelle is still tiny?
- Tons of team BLD makes Ian a happy boy?
- Eric Zhao loses EVERYTHING?
- I'm not exaggerating about EVERYTHING?
- Eric found at least 11 emeralds in Minecraft while mining?
- I can't mod?
- Once I touch a cube, it becomes complete s***?
- People need to stop taking my cubes?
- People mooing my crazy foot cube is hilarious? 
- Mitchypoo?
- SON OF A MITCH?
- Stop being so Mitchy?
- Mitch please?
- Everybody missed the last seminar, which was the best in my opinion?
- Austin disappeared randomly the entire time?
- I can't 4x4? 
- I spent a collective time of an hour and a half on the Internet the entire competition, a new personal best?



I might come up with a few other ones later.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

I'M LIKE 5'9" GO AWAY AND MAKE FUN OF JANELLE


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 7, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Such an awesome competition.
> It was great seeing all of you again! I was looking forward to this all summer and I'm so glad it was THIS awesome.
> 
> I'm still here until Tuesday evening, so if anyone's sticking around for a few more days, let's cube and stuff.
> ...



UHH I think I have your timer...and I think you have my Zhanchi :/
I'm here till Wednesday night, but tomorrow I'll be at the Grand Canyon all day...how shall we settle this?


----------



## ianography (Aug 7, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I'M LIKE 5'9" GO AWAY AND MAKE FUN OF JANELLE



Mitch please


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2012)

One thing I really missed this year was the screen. The last two Nats had it and I missed seeing all the times posted up on the screen. Other than that though it was a really amazing competition. Except I missed OH semis because I didn't think a high 21 average would make top 32 and it ended up putting me in 32nd place. Oops.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2012)

DYK

-I lost my wallet on the plane back home, and cared more that I lost the stickers Thom gave me more than the $40 I had in it?
-My fingernails made it to the newyork times?
-I found Optimal LL for my second FMC solve
-Thom gives pretty good hugs
- Brest learns algs by reconstructing solves
- There is a sexy alg for noswap FRURUF
- 2/4 Roux users made it to finals
- Everyone loves Rainbow cube
- Brest has terrible judgement on finding places to eat
- Brest is very good at insertions (It is how he got his wife)
- Brest reconstructs dirty videos
- Mitch makes the funniest face when you tell him you don't use OLLCP in your solves.
- <3 stickers
- Going out for a smoke is actually called "Going out for a Wank"
- A salad bar is basically a salad buffet except you can't eat all you want for one set price.
- When your shoe is untied you suffered from a blowout
- Apparently flipping two edges on a pentaminx is frowned upon.
- So is doing a + center 3 cycle on a pentaminx
- Lars Petrus didn't get a sub 20 avg 5... so I didn't get a rubiks plushie
- I have Thom's Sandwich wrapper that he threw onto the floor
- CPcatapilla has a WHOLE new meaning


More later


----------



## Tyson (Aug 7, 2012)

rickcube said:


> One thing I really missed this year was the screen. The last two Nats had it and I missed seeing all the times posted up on the screen. Other than that though it was a really amazing competition. Except I missed OH semis because I didn't think a high 21 average would make top 32 and it ended up putting me in 32nd place. Oops.



Yeah, so did we. Charges at the hotel for putting up a screen/renting a projector would have been pretty outrageous. It would have been cheaper to buy a projector. We looked at the cost of projecting results up on a screen and it just wasn't going to happen. As you can see, it was bare bones in terms of A/V, and the microphones that we had worked well with good sound.

Having a screen would have increased out A/V costs by a multiplier of about 10.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2012)

DYK

$600
$1,000
6'5 250
178th
Sub-10
245 lbs ≠ 14 stone
McKayla Maroney+Kian
Jamaicans
Tattoo
Sumo
Lighting a Cig
Hays is comfy
Weston hogs blankets
Bald
21 in Vegas
Good times at night ≠ good times in the morning
Rowe Hessler still wins
just do lots of solves
Ricci's tps is stupid fast
Audience members don't clap for 9s anymore...not even when it's one handed.
Koreans
cat ears


----------



## Weston (Aug 7, 2012)

DYK

Waris is one of the funniest people in the world
Taco Bell diet is a thing
Worlds with Kevin Hays will be fun
The British pub restaurant asks if you would like "chips or fries"
Hays is comfy
Anthony hogs blankets
Some people don't know who had the 3x3 WR before Erik, or that Rowe used to do MBLD
Thom is scary when he's jumping on you
Cheers
There are too many people that I don't know of who are fast at OH


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Yeah, so did we. Charges at the hotel for putting up a screen/renting a projector would have been pretty outrageous. It would have been cheaper to buy a projector. We looked at the cost of projecting results up on a screen and it just wasn't going to happen. As you can see, it was bare bones in terms of A/V, and the microphones that we had worked well with good sound.
> 
> Having a screen would have increased out A/V costs by a multiplier of about 10.


Yeah I figured it was a cost issue. Same for wifi access I'm assuming. I image that would have been fairly cost intensive as well. Small sacrifices for the location though.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 7, 2012)

rickcube said:


> Yeah I figured it was a cost issue. Same for wifi access I'm assuming. I image that would have been fairly cost intensive as well. Small sacrifices for the location though.



Lol... you don't even want to know the cost of Wifi... it would cost us something like $50 per person.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 7, 2012)

Seminars are uploaded. I'm not going to embed them since there's a bunch, but here are the links to all of them.

OH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Nkcb_1huY
BLD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zslXVlj0kcU
How to get fast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGzWaluqREs
F2L: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeXFkiQw2qY
F2L part 2 (thanks to Jonathan Cookmeyer): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrHonMJj-sE
Organizing Competition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP2q9YgdiS0


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 7, 2012)

Riley said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/s...ther-turn-in-the-spotlight.html?_r=1&emc=eta1


wow, what an amazing specimen of woman in that picture at the top!!!!!!

on a more serious note, this is one of the most germane and factually accurate news articles about cubing I've ever read. I imagine this is indicative of a higher level of journalism in general at the New York Times than at some local newspaper in Armpit, Minnesota.




Andreaillest said:


> It's nothing. Thompson was trolling when he put that in his accomplishments.


I'm a little hurt that Tyson read all of Thompson's trolls out loud, but refused to read the awesome stuff I wrote down for Andy...




Vincents said:


> - that Berkeley might try to organize a Berkeley Fall on September 2 as a mini-Nats reunion?
> ...
> - Jeremy's backpack was surreptitiously filled with ads for hookers and blow?
> - ...and we still don't know who did it?


1. one week sooner please - I am going back to school on September 1 k thanks
2. they weren't ads for hookers and blow; they were those baseball cards except with strippers instead of baseball players. I suppose those are basically the same thing, though.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 7, 2012)

did you know?


Spoiler



you should never walk into a tattoo parlor while intoxicated?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2012)

Vincents said:


> - There were a couple of new things we tried this year. Some worked, some didn't. What was your opinion on these changes? (e.g. T-shirt vendor, seminars, unofficial competition, etc. Especially the T-shirt vendor because that's a project I'm in charge of and I want to know your thoughts!)


The seminars and the unofficial competition were both awesome.  I look forward to more of that in future competitions. The only thing that bothered be about the unofficial competition was the "best of 1" and "mean of 3" formats. Best of 3 would have been a lot nicer for events like Team BLD and Team solving, and average of 5 would have been a lot nicer for skewb. There were obviously some issues with having enough time to hold everything, so hopefully if you decide to run an unofficial competition again there will be more time to hold all the anticipated events.




Vincents said:


> - How did a ton of people find out about the penthouse suite last night? It was supposed to be a score-checking staff gathering, but we somehow got a ton of random people.


Word of mouth. I heard it from someone who heard it from someone, etc. I don't know who's responsible for giving your room number away in the first place. 



Vincents said:


> - How many hours of sleep did you get from Thursday to Monday?


15 I think. Much better than last year, which was probably 2 hours over 4 days.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 7, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> did you know?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



no you didnt


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> no you didnt


oh you have no idea what else happened


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess I have a few DYKs

Did you know. . . . . 

I was mistaken for Collin Burns at least twice?
The pool area at the Riviera played surprisingly good music?
Ernie Pulchny had me on his back for at least an hour throughout the competition?
Slender?
Mitches Please?
Voice crack? (Worse than Zach Goldman's)

I'll try to think of more later.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 7, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> no you didnt



Im guessing he got a tattoo of Jack Black, his newest look alike.


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2012)

Vincents said:


> - that Berkeley might try to organize a Berkeley Fall on September 2 as a mini-Nats reunion?



That's labor day weekend, so a lot of people might be on vacation.


----------



## Kian (Aug 7, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> no you didnt



Oh, he did. He did so much.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2012)

>"Any method can get you averaging under a minute." ~Chester, BLD seminar


----------



## dChan (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what the scramble was for the fifth solve of the one-handed semi-final or who I should ask about it?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 7, 2012)

Woot. DYK time. 

DYK....
-I was stuck waiting in the lobby of the Riv for an hour while there were meetups in progress?
-Mitch was at my baggage carousel and I didn't see him? 
-Planes that are Phoenix -> Vegas are full of drunk people? 
-It was a party plane? 
-I tried to 4BLD on it?
-It was closer than all my attempts at the comp? 
-On Thursday, I realized how mean I was? 
-I like to scream while judges are doing BLD? 
-Mitch hates ALL my cubes unless they are oriented properly when he receives them? 
-Sarah played mother when a 9 year old came to our table? 
-She doesn't know this? 
-Chris Olson broke his wrist? 
-I used my magical powers to heal it? 
-I hate pyraminx but still made it to finals? 
-I almost vomited 4 times because of nerves before 2x2? 
-...even though I knew I was going to make it to the next round? 
-Anthony didn't make it to 2x2 finals? 
-My cubes don't pop until Nationals? 
-My square-1 popped like a lot. 
-I failed at sq-1 ;_;
-I had to do OH after solving 100 store boughts? 
-It hurt? 
-I don't get Roman Rooms? 
-I tried a 3 cube multi bld with the comp room 3 times as a memo method? 
-Dan likes that his name is on the back of my shirt? 
-I blame Mitch's x-cube for my 4BLD fails? 
-...even though it didn't even do anything wrong? 
-I DNF'd a clock solve because all the clocks are at 6? 
-...which I don't think should count? 
-...even though I know it should? 
-Bob likes to fix master magics? 
-...and those include mine? 
-To Bob, "Me Gusta" = "Creepy eyeballs"? 
-Thom creepily tried to read my name on my nametag for like 5 seconds? 
-I just told him, and he hugged me? 
-He gives nice hugs? 
-Brest walked up to me on Thursday, and said that he knew me?
-It was awkward because I didn't know who he was?
-And now I feel like an ***** because I could have talked to him all day? 
- I got a 12.4 DNF in 3BLD? 
- I finally got a sub 10 in comp? 
- Feet is actually REALLY fun? 
- Calvin Le has the coolest slow-mo camera ever? 
- Sarah's doll didn't freak me out? 
- 2 flips in BLD kill me? 
- Steven's penthouse was smaller than I thought, until I realized there was a second floor? 
- Helicopter? 
- Chris and John like to chase me around with a slap-band thing?
- Chris was all nice and didn't kill me with it? 
- I got 3rd in 2x2? 
- When I should've gotten second? 
- ...because I +2'd and almost just left the room? 
- Edward Lin doesn't stop smiling? 
- He claims it's genetic?
- I got 2x2 BLD WR? 




Also, are the Unofficial Comp results going to be posted anywhere?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 7, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Woot. DYK time.
> 
> DYK....
> -I hate pyraminx but still made it to finals?
> ...



I hate pyraminx too, and I made it to finals. Many people can confirm this too if you don't believe that I hate pyraminx 

I'm going to see if I can get the results on the website, but I have to sort some things out first.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 7, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Voice crack? (Worse than Zach Goldman's)



Oh gosh, it must have been terrible then xD
By the way, I was told by Calvin Le and Dan Sarnelli that an announcer said, "Can Zach Goldman please come up on stage?" What was that about? haha


----------



## blade740 (Aug 7, 2012)

First of all, I want to thank Tyson, Tim, and all of the staff for an amazing competition. There were a few quirks, but overall this has been the best nationals yet. The venue was amazing, and I'm excited for next year!

So now, without further ado,
Did you know...

...that Brest is awesome?
...really, really awesome?
...that Las Vegas is hot?
...really, really hot?
...even at night?
...I DNFed my last solve in 3x3 first round because I didn't start the timer, and still got a PB average with a counting sup20
...I did the same exact thing in Square-1 finals, DNFing the second solve but still winning with a counting 22
...every cube I own has popped on me multiple times this weekend
...Breandan has walked 30 minutes in the hot sun to get taco bell, at least 3 times this weekend.
...Rowe lost 40 lbs eating nothing but beefy crunch burritos
...Weston is bald
...I narrowly avoided Rowe and Anthony's fate because my card was declined
...Rowe punched Thom in the face
...I got free pizza by giving the girl in the food court a cube
...more to come later, breakfast now.


----------



## Kian (Aug 7, 2012)

dChan said:


> Does anyone know what the scramble was for the fifth solve of the one-handed semi-final or who I should ask about it?



There were two groups. 

Group A- F D2 F' D2 F' L2 F U2 F' U' B' U2 R' D B F D' L' F U2
Group B- R D L F R' F' B' D2 F R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 D'

Not sure which one you need but it was certainly one of those two.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 7, 2012)

Can I get the first and third scrambles for 3x3 2nd round. I was in the fast heat (probably heat 6), with Yumu, Rowe, Austin Moore, etc.
thanks


----------



## Kian (Aug 7, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> Can I get the first and third scrambles for 3x3 2nd round. I was in the fast heat (probably heat 6), with Yumu, Rowe, Austin Moore, etc.
> thanks



About to board my flight so if these aren't right we'll make the scrambles available somewhere else when I get home.

1) R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R2 F' L B2 U2 B' L' U' R D2

3)U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L D2 F2 D B L2 R' U L' R' U2 F2 R


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm gonna try this...

Did you know

-Weston was bald?
...But 10 minutes later he wasn't?
.....Someone legit thought I thought Weston was bald?
-Also Weston told me no Koreans?
-I'm Korean?
-This was the first time Big Green, Ravi, David and I have been in the same room since 2009?
...I wanted us to have a name, so we are the 'Elite Four' like Pokemon?
-While racing Big Green, every time I would sub9 he would sub8?
-While racing Ravi, he beat me numerous times by only .02?
-Rowe gave me his lanyard for being an awesome camera man?
-Rowe also thinks I'm racist(but not really)?
-Being 20 in Vegas isn't as fun as being 21?
-I only wanted to make finals so I could have a Childish Gambino song be my intro song?
-This is the first time I have beaten Chris in years?
-It took five of us to do a T Perm in 30 seconds?
-Thom likes to cover people's cubes while they solve them?
...Thom also took one of my edge pieces in the middle of a timed solve at dinner Sunday night?
.....So I stuck my thumb in the edge slot to continue the solve?
.......and when I finally finished, Thom hit reset on the timer?
-I was mean to John for wearing a 'Cardinals' shirt everyday?
-Anthony is a really good friend?
-David and I need to coordinate better with flights?
-Andrew and David told me I didn't make finals because I wasn't going to use 'Bowser's Castle' as my intro if I did make it?
-Andrew told me that he has no videos of him solving Square 1 so I recorded his average in the finals?
-Chester is the best person to be with in Vegas?
-EVERYONE hates my color scheme?


I'll add more if I remember


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 7, 2012)

King Koopa said:


> .....Someone legit thought I thought Weston was bald?



No I didn't!


----------



## dChan (Aug 7, 2012)

Kian said:


> There were two groups.
> 
> Group A- F D2 F' D2 F' L2 F U2 F' U' B' U2 R' D B F D' L' F U2
> Group B- R D L F R' F' B' D2 F R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 D'
> ...



Thanks, Kian, I really appreciate it. Can't really remember which one was the scramble I had but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I'll try this, since I haven't done one before and it's Nationals...

Did You Know...
-I ended up breaking my PB single in mega twice while PRACTICING for the finals?
-Felix is an awesome organizer?
-Best of 0 is a great format?
-Mike Hughey taught me how to scramble skewb seconds before we started the unofficial event?
-I saw two amazing comebacks in MultiBLD?
-4 way megaminx races are FANTASTIC? (Louis, Jonathan, Antoine, et moi)
-3 years of french doesn't help at all when trying to understand it?
-Mini zhanchi's are sooooooo cooooooool?
-Solving mega and pyra at 2 A.M. is great practice?
-Jeong Jong-Ho came out of nowhere and won mega?
-Stefan thinks I practice mega too much?
-So does Jonathan?
-...I need to practice mega moar?
-Macky is adventurous with his food?
-Finnish is the best language to count in?
-My 4x4 isn't good enough for Kevin Hays?(Or Austin Moore) 
-He still won 4x4 anyway?
-I think I jinxed Rowe in the first round of mega... 
-Canadian accents are cool?
-I really wanna go to a Canadian comp now?
-Staff bonding time is the best?
-$2 bills?

That's all I got. 

Also, PM me if you have any of my final round of mega on film, specifically my 59.58. Thanks!


----------



## Thompson (Aug 7, 2012)

Could someone please PM me if you have my 3x3 final round solves recorded and could send them to me?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2012)

King Koopa said:


> -I only wanted to make finals so I could have a Childish Gambino song be my intro song?



Lol. Which song by Childish Gambino? Yes, I do know who he is.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 8, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Lol. Which song by Childish Gambino? Yes, I do know who he is.



Probably Bonfire. I did have on my Camp Gambino shirt, so it would only be fitting to do that song


----------



## uniacto (Aug 8, 2012)

King Koopa said:


> -EVERYONE hates my color scheme?



what's your color scheme?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you know that...

-AJ, Pat, and I had no idea what we were going to do for our mosaic, so we basically came up with the idea during our scheduled competition time and drew it freehand with no image to base it off of?
-If you hold out your left hand it can make a shape like an L (Like, L for left! So you can tell! That's so cool!)?
-Daniel Hayes independently invented Master Battpoke on the same day as Slater, Sarah, AJ, and me?
-He has a near-100% success rate at it?
-I probably made more puns this weekend than I have made in the past few years combined?
-Gotham's Breckoning?
-Slater and I disassembled Sarah's defective BattPoke to see if we could mod it and make it work?
-We were successful, and now it's the best one of all?
-While we were at it, we named all of the components?
-When reassembling a BattPoke, you need to remember to affix the BattString to the BattFrame?
-Even when "fewer" is correct, "less" has fewer syllables?
-(U)*40 ≠ (U2)*10?
-Zed Bed Led Led?
-Shouldn't it be reconstructour?
-When attempting BattCollisions, don't cross the streams?
-Cubers have widely varying ambulatory speeds?
-I'm apparently Thomas Edison because I said some words?
-BattMan is very hard to pronounce with two Ts without having it sound like BattsMan?
-Stefan Pokémann?
-Solving with feet is an unbecoming gimmick?
-Jeremy inspects up to PLL during team BLD?
-If you ask for a cup for water at McDonalds, they give you an ice cream cup?
-I sat at the only seat in the restaurant that didn't have a 90-degree viewing angle to at least one television?
-Thankfully, Chester wasn't defenestrated?
-I am absolutely terrible at playing video games on controllers?
-Jeremy has become a yes/no team BLD legend?
-Even green cross solvers are required to solve white cross on Sarah's cubes (evidently not many of you knew this)?
-AJ Brair world footbrind successu?
-HIJK doesn't count?
-Macky juggled a child?
-There were not nearly as many Canadians as I had hoped?
-I don't actually even know what H-perms is even?
-No guys, seriously, CW/CCW team BLD is a _terrible_ idea?
-Everyone who knows OLLCP uses Roux?
-Up until the two hours before 6x6 round 1, I had only ever solved a 6x6 three times?
-I spent those two hours relearning my orientation parity alg because I couldn't remember it when I was holding a 6x6?
-Sarah inadvertently terrified a young child at McDonalds by leaving her Shrek doll on the table?
-After Anthony and Weston were on their second attempt at OLL, the judge decided the screen was no longer necessary?
-Brest pocket is best pocket?
-Tristan Wright is good at chess?
-AJ is still Man of Srice, but I am no longer 5x5 world record style?
-I don't think I'm ever switching back from saying zed?

Thanks to all of the organizers and everyone who I talked to over the course of the weekend; you were all awesome!

And yeah, as practically everyone has said, Brest is super cool.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 8, 2012)

uniacto said:


> what's your color scheme?



Japanese Color Scheme


----------



## maderito (Aug 8, 2012)

*NY Times Covers 2012 US Nationals*

NY Times ran an article today and some pics of the nationals. Good read. Tyson and Kirjava quoted 

Article: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/s...turn-in-the-spotlight.html?src=me&ref=general

Pics: http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2012/08/05/science/07rubik_ss.html

Video: http://nyti.ms/MtDZq3


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to John Brechon for doing the most official solves at a WCA competition.
Louis Cormier is not 2nd, Baramee Pookcharoen is now 6th, and I am 9th tied with Feliks.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

Ravi didn't get either 1st or 6th :s


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 8, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Congrats to John Brechon for doing the most official solves at a WCA competition.
> Louis Cormier is *not* 2nd, Baramee Pookcharoen is now 6th, and I am 9th tied with Feliks.



now?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh I only just noticed this: 29.01 podium sum NAR. Good job Andrew, Kevin and Phillip! It's kinda cool that it's still quite a decent podium without Rowe, Breandan or Yumu haha.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 8, 2012)

My turn 

Did you know...

I missed being 5 BLD national champ by 5 seconds?
my second 4x4 BLD attempt was two centers off and the judge thought it was solved at first?
Me and Dan do the same OLL but always from a different orientation?
Team BLD megaminx?
Team BLD yes or no takes a while?
I missed breaking my mega NAR single by .08 seconds?
my square 1 popped while in my bag and took way to long to reassemble?
relearning square 1 the day before solving is the way to make cutoff?
Nick likes 5 hour energy at midnight?
I solved a pyraminx in negative time (it was given to me solved)?
A zamboni is an ice resurfacer?
I predict correctly which way N perms go in Team BLD?
People still talk about my 4 BLD attempt at MIT spring?
U4 is the same as no AUF?
Out of every conversation I heard in French I perhaps recognized 5 words. 
The 4x4 I was practicing with while doing my solves exploded?
It took me the time between 3 of the 5 solves to fix it?
Ethan's 3x3 exploded in 2-4 relay?
he flopped around trying to find the pieces (black pieces on a black rug are hard to see)?
he almost found all the pieces?
... and then someone picked up the last piece?
Skewb scrambles?
S sexy sledgehammer is a great algorithm?
fruruf U R U' R'?
Macky looks silly pretending to drown?
... and then people did the wave?
Thom is a cat?
Jonathan, Shonathon, Pochman all sound the same to me?


----------



## ianography (Aug 8, 2012)

maderito said:


> NY Times ran an article today and some pics of the nationals. Good read. Tyson and Kirjava quoted
> 
> Article: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/s...turn-in-the-spotlight.html?src=me&ref=general
> 
> ...



"Oh hey, maybe I'll be in the video or the pictures!"

...Nope


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 8, 2012)

ianography said:


> "Oh hey, maybe I'll be in the video or the pictures!"
> 
> ...Nope


Mitch please.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 8, 2012)

so...





that 10.03 should be 11.03. how fix?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 8, 2012)

More DYKs!

Did you know...

...the staff penthouse was way nicer than my room.
...Weston found the housekeeper in my room, but when we went back later that day, nothing had been cleaned.
...it's cheaper to gamble and get free drinks than actually pay for your drinks.
...there was free wifi throughout the hotel, but in the venue itself it was ridiculously expensive.
...I saw Sarah Strong win 3 jackpots in a row.
...you can make an elevator go straight to your floor without stopping by pressing the "door close" button, then holding down the button for your floor
...Stefan is pretty good at blindfolded basketball
...Thom has molested several people this weekend, but didn't even give me a hug 
...Thom's hobbies and interests are David Woner
...the Sapphire is a hustle. A fantastically amazing hustle 
...it's not nationals without drunk Chester
...it's not easy to pantomime "F'd up" to a non-English speaker
...the only British person working in the British pub was Australian
...entrees at the pub come with "chips or fries"
...Waris would've made finals if he would only commit to Bowser's Castle
...Waris owns 41 hats
...we took a vote, and it was unanimous: Waris is racist
...even Waris voted yes
...there are slot machines in the AM/PM in Vegas
...people were giving me funny looks all weekend every time I said "Brest"
...the only thing more awesome than Brest would be two Brests
...Missouri was, on average, the fastest state in the country at nationals this year
...I have no idea what the hell I'm going to do with $100 in 2s


----------



## macky (Aug 8, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I emailed Tim.

Looking into scorecards now. Is this on video?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 8, 2012)

macky said:


> I emailed Tim.
> 
> Looking into scorecards now. Is this on video?



I'll make the change tomorrow.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Could someone please PM me if you have my 3x3 final round solves recorded and could send them to me?



Ask pestvic on youtube. He has everyones finals solves recorded.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 8, 2012)

dimwmuni said:


> Nick likes 5 hour energy at midnight?
> 
> Skewb scrambles?


lol, it was at 1 AM. xD

Also, forgot to mention, I now hate skewb.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 8, 2012)

Vincents said:


> I do have a couple of questions I'm looking for serious answers to:
> - There were a couple of new things we tried this year. Some worked, some didn't. What was your opinion on these changes? (e.g. T-shirt vendor, seminars, unofficial competition, etc. Especially the T-shirt vendor because that's a project I'm in charge of and I want to know your thoughts!)



The prizes in $2 bills was a hilarious/awesome idea, kudos to whoever thought of this idea, I almost didn't believe it when someone told me.

Shirts were awesome, a bit pricey but I'd say worth it. Glad I was able to get one after the comp haha.

Some of the seminars seemed like a good idea on paper, but then in reality, I think it was hard to implement in a large group setting. Despite this, I think it went well and some relatively new cubers might have gotten some things from the seminars.

Oh and if you DO do a Berkeley comp this September, I will go this time

Words cannot express the sincere appreciation and gratitude felt towards all those who took time and lost sleep/money/sanity to make something like this competition happen, all for the greater good of fostering the cubing community. So many improvements and awesome additions to this Nationals, I can only imagine what the future will bring. Thank you.

EDIT: Also @Rob, cool thanks, frikkin awesome to say I was part of the Podium NAR


----------



## macky (Aug 8, 2012)

wiki: [wiki]US Nationals 2012[/wiki]
Please add stuff.


----------



## blah (Aug 8, 2012)

Vincents said:


> - Chester is a brilliant magician when drunk?
> - ...because, among other reasons, he lampshades everything to great effect?



What does lampshading mean?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 8, 2012)

Anthony said:


> DYK
> 
> Koreans



:tu



King Koopa said:


> I'm gonna try this...
> 
> Did you know
> 
> ...



:fp



Divineskulls said:


> I think I'll try this, since I haven't done one before and it's Nationals...
> 
> Did You Know...
> -Jeoung Jong-Ho came out of nowhere and won mega?



1. That's not his name.
2. He did 2nd in round 1 of mega


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.413421308694812.83450.100000808381827&type=1

Here are pictures, Facebook Privacy set to Public. Look through!
If you also have pictures, upload them to Facebook and link 'em here!


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 8, 2012)

I remembered some more...

Did You know...

... Macky and I have the same Initials (SM) so when he was judging me it just looked like i was signing my own initials 2 times in a row.
... Brenden Vallence cant do his really cool L perm on a 42mm cube because his fingers are too big
... Justin Harder has the biggest hands i have ever seen
... Premature BattPokeulation is funny no matter how many times its said
... During finals Sarah, Jackson, and I would BattPoke eachother everything time a finalist got a 11.xy solve
... Thom walked around during the competitions scratching peoples heads as he walked by them
... Justin Harders fingernails were really impressive
... I have never been asked so much about my Rubiks Cube earrings ever
... IamWEB is hillarious to talk to in person
... If you dont imediatly leave for dinner after the competiton ends for the day you almost always stay up till about 10 cubing until you realize no one has eaten and everyone is REALLY hungry
... A double team blind is really funny to watch. Especially when its Chester calling for Sarah and Jackson calling for AJ (video coming soon)
... Brest taught me 3 OLLCP algs and i only remember 1 of them.... 
... I just used the one i remember and got a PLL skip! 17.03 on a 42mm zhanchi

thats all for now im sure i will remember more later


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> During finals Sarah, Jackson, and I would forget to BattPoke eachother everything time a finalist got a 11.xy solve



FTFY.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 8, 2012)

blade740 said:


> ...Waris owns 41 hats



I own 19 not 41


----------



## blade740 (Aug 8, 2012)

King Koopa said:


> I own 19 not 41



You need more hats.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Could someone please PM me if you have my 3x3 final round solves recorded and could send them to me?



I have them, do you have skype?


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 8, 2012)

blade740 said:


> You need more hats.



Maybe 41?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 9, 2012)

Back-to-Back US National Champions:
Mike Hughey, 3x3 Multi Blind (5 years)
Felix Lee, Pyraminx (4 years)
Jonathan Cookmeyer, Megaminx (3 years)
Andrew Nelson, Square-1 (3 years)
Kevin Hays, 7x7 (2 years)
Mike Hughey, 3x3 BLD (2 years)
Mike Hughey, 4x4 BLD (2 years)

Broken streaks:
Dan Cohen, 5x5 (4 years)
Mike Hughey, 5x5 BLD (4 years)
David Woner, Clock (3 years)
Dan Cohen, 4x4 (2 years)

Special mention goes to Myles Casanas, who has been on the podium of both 6x6 and 7x7 every year they have been held.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hug hey for ze win


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Thompson said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please PM me if you have my 3x3 final round solves recorded and could send them to me?
> ...



Thompson's average starts at 10:09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fekTFxZXpmM


----------



## shelley (Aug 9, 2012)

Kian said:


> Oh, he did. He did so much.



We need pictures.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2012)

It's in the wrestling video. Left shoulder.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2012)

blah said:


> It's in the wrestling video. Left shoulder.



what did he get a tattoo of?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> what did he get a tattoo of?



Sun


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 9, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Sun


For a second I thought you meant Tim Sun.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2012)

tim sun, when im 18...


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

A sun with a face.


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2012)

DYK...

-Super awesome amazing sensational?
-I now have faces to associate with usernames?
-In general, people are a bit shorter than I expected?
-My first encounter with Brest was when he tapped me on the shoulder and magically teleported from my right side to my left?
-Andrew apparently got a fast solve or something?
-Also this Japanese guy as well?
-5BLD 2 twisted corners?
-It is not advisable to compete in 3x3 right after 5BLD?
-Right before both rounds 1 and 2 of pyraminx I got a 4.3x Ao5 (previous PB 4.58)?
-Chris and I both barely missed 3x3 semis because of a stupid +2?
-Chris is terrible at 2x2?
-Out of my first 6 official 4x4 solves, 5 were 51.xx?
-I could have probably gotten a 32 or 31 for FMC if I had known about 8-move edge cycles?
-I only do parity for square-1 when I feel like it?
-This can occasionally result in a DNF?
-BigGreen is now LittleBlue?
-LittleBlue loves every single one of my cubes?
-BattPoke?
-For Master BattPoke, you eject the BattBall with the BattButton, and then return the BattBall to the BattClaws?
-For Ultra BattPoke, you instead place the BattBall in the BattCave?
-BattString finger-wrapping will become the meta for OHITA BattPoking?
-What happens in Vegas does not necessarily stay in Vegas?
-In England, fries are called _fries_?
-Yes?
-No?
-Z-perm > U-perm?
-OCLL skip = 1 minute wasted?
-Binary yes/no codes are hax?
-Jeong Jong-Ho megaminx out of freaking nowhere?
-Andrew guessed he did 1000 3x3 solves over the course of the weekend?
-The 6.15 was his best one?
-Breanden got a sub-7 on a 42mm Zhanchi?
-When a bunch of us were racing, Stefan was trying to beat Thom for a very long time?
-One solve, Thom got a DNF, but Stefan didn't notice?
-About 5 seconds later, Stefan gave up and tossed his cube on the table for Thom to scramble?
-We all laughed as he facepalmed because he could have won just by finishing the solve?
-When he finally got over it, he reset his timer?
-The timer was still running, meaning he still could have continued from that point?
-Re-facepalm?
-In addition to having fastest Q-permutation in Canada, Thompson has 3rd fastest cube permutation in Canada?
-Chester and Sarah have awesome TeamBLD codes?
-Chester was dapper as ****?
-During the day, that is?
-During my multiBLD, an edge piece popped off the table?
-When I went to feel around on the floor, I found it instantly and put it back in correctly?
-Phil is good at TeamBLD distracting?
-But I'm not going to do a T-perm when we're in the middle of F2L?
-There was a canyon?
-It was grand?
-The comp was okay, but the city was a bit chilly?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 10, 2012)

<3


----------



## Mikel (Aug 10, 2012)

Anthony said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That would make a good WCA profile picture for him.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 10, 2012)

Anthony said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



lol what a fatty. don't put this on Facebook btw


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 10, 2012)

Julian said:


> DYK...
> 
> -Jeong Jong-Ho megaminx out of freaking nowhere?



Not true


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 10, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> lol what a fatty. don't put this on Facebook btw



if someboodeeh wants a new avatar:






lol.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 10, 2012)

Unofficial competition results are on the live results page.
http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2012/#46

If there are any mistakes, we probably won't bother fixing them


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Unofficial competition results are on the live results page.
> http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2012/#46
> 
> If there are any mistakes, we probably won't bother fixing them


Not even m:ss.58?


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 10, 2012)

Woot, I am the Unofficial Skewb National Champion...
Another useless event that I won at that comp.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 10, 2012)

Julian said:


> Not even m:ss.58?



Don't worry, I noticed that, and it'll be fixed


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

aww 2nd for match the scramble


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 10, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Don't worry, I noticed that, and it'll be fixed



Lol me and Dan definitely didn't get a 39 second Team BLD solve. It was probably 1:39. You don't have to fix that though .


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2012)

Movie trailer for my upcoming movie!


----------



## flee135 (Aug 10, 2012)

dimwmuni said:


> Lol me and Dan definitely didn't get a 39 second Team BLD solve. It was probably 1:39. You don't have to fix that though .



I'll just leave it


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2012)

@Felix Don't mean to complain, but we definitely didn't get 2:24 either... pretty sure it was sub-1.

Sorry for hassling


----------



## flee135 (Aug 10, 2012)

wtffff why are there so many mistakes? I'll double check them, but since I'm not actually the one who has access to the results page, I probably won't make the changes, unless you really really want the change to be made.

EDIT: ok so uhhh I think when I was editting the spreadsheet something must have happened because people's times and their names got switched around. I may actually have to go back and fix this...

EDIT2: I see what happened. Whoever entered in your time put in 58.46 instead of 0:58.46 because I set the format to m:ss.hh, so it converted it into a time that you didn't actually get. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## pjk (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you know....
- Thom and Breandan walked from Vegas airport, down the strip, and to the Riviera at like 9pm?
- Thom was very sweaty?
- Winning stuffed animals at Circus Circus is more fun than I thought?
- Pai Gow Poker is an awesome game?
- my roommates were very friendly?
- showing up to your room every morning when it is bright out can be weird?
- Being an organizer provides a completely different experience than being a competitor?
- Ellis Island has awesome beer, and steak for cheap?
- Everyone I saw 2 years ago looks pretty much the exact same as they did 2 years ago?
- The venue is excellent, and the competition was smooth?
- cramming into the trunk of a Prius to go a mile down the strip took way longer than expected?
- Vegas never sleeps?
- Either does Macky, Nick, Dan, or Richard?
- $2 bills are awesome?
- mosaics are fun?
- Dog Days are Over is the new Vegas theme song?
- Brest is super friendly?
- Sarah doesn't listen to music when she browses the internet?
- Vegas is fun once a year at most?
- The penthouse is hard to find?
- Bruce likes the skewb?


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 11, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Andrew Ricci* - 6.15 NAR 3x3x3 single - US Nationals 2012
> 
> U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2
> 
> ...



Wow. That's exactly what I would have done. But his tps is better than mine.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 11, 2012)

Did anyone happen to find a white Mf8 Square-1 v1?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I also somehow ended up with a 50mm white Zhanchi and a regular black Zhanchi.
> .


Of course I read this days later :/. The 50mm Zhanchi is mine. I think I forgot to ask for it back from you when you borrowed it.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 11, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Did anyone happen to find a white Mf8 Square-1 v1?



I did. It was lying under a table. I believe that was on the 2nd day. I took it up to the organizers and they announced it. It was still lying there after awards.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 11, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> I did. It was lying under a table. I believe that was on the 2nd day. I took it up to the organizers and they announced it. It was still lying there after awards.


Do you know who has it right now?


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 11, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Do you know who has it right now?



I assume that one of the staff has it, or someone may have taken it for themselves. I'm not sure what you should do.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am going to post this again: did anyone find a LA clock that is missing (at least) one of its blue pegs? It may have been found where we were doing the unofficial competition.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2012)

Because I just have to:

Did you know...

- Macky juggles children?
- Rooms: Bad Wi-Fi?
- Competition Room: Password?
- Free camcuber ZanChis to Pestvic's guests on stickam?
- I tied my two best singles (& one of them twice), and my older best single 12.27!? =)
- If Petrus used Fridrich, we'd all have squishees because sub-20?
- Yayme for 11.87 average... but how is my best single an incredibly low... 11.27? lolfirstPLLskipincompbuthadwtf2l?and1secondbelow12.27nice.smileyface
- W. E. B.
- ?
- camcuber always wins? o_0
- When I first saw Brest, the first person I thought of was Frank Morris?
I've never seen Frank Morris.
- 2nd person I thought of was this guy?
- 2 Brests are better than 1?
- Subscribe to FirefoxFreeze
- Calvin got Phil Yu's autograph; now I have Phil Yu's autograph?
- Thrawst is even Thrawst in person?
- Donovan is LubixCubes in person?
- Purple last layer!
- BattPoke!
- BattPoke + AL60RI7HMIS7 = Basketball?
- Anders B. is Feliks Z.?
- Lorenzo!... Cubes?
- Janelle is, apparently, a real person?
- Shelley?
- Speedcubin? Relevant
- Ohio? Relevant
- Malt Liquor? Relevant
- Zed and Hache? Fourever Relevant
- shick shick shick shick shick
- LOL Jameson O'Connor?
- LOL?
- Penthouse cubing is fun cubing?
- Cuber's parents are cool people?
- Andreaistheillestnotheshortest?
- Cube Ears?
- Shrek baby dolls?
- There's a bear on Sarah's head?
- I met lazer bunneh, but forgot to get an autograph?  
- Meep isn't Forte? He's not Nakajima either?
- I think Stefan Pochmann is a ray of sunshine?
- I have yet to mention Anthony in this long post? Take that, readers!
- Tyson is starting the next generation of cubers?
- No idea who Andrew Ricci was... at all?
- Congrats theanonymouscuber!

Nah... you probably didn't know most of those things.

- GO TO WORLDS 2013! GOOOO!!!!


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to re-sign your cube. Remind me to bring a sharpie next time.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 11, 2012)

Edward_Lin said:


> did anyone happen to find a black shengshou 6x6?


anyone?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't believe I nearly forgot about this image. I'll post my DYK's later today.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 11, 2012)

Edward_Lin said:


> anyone?



you lost it! I would have bought it. anyway, hows the x cube? 

It seems quite a few people lost cubes. I don't feel so stupid now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2012)

DYK:
- my previous official comp single for pyra was 8.03, now my average is 6.68...
- its the only event I don't care about
- its the only event I did well in.
- I got 1:12.33 megaminx single in first round, then 1:12.34 in the final.
- counting 1:40s suck
- I would have gotten sub-1:20 average if I didn't messup a comm on the DNF, but with still a counting 1:26
- both me and Louis got 1/2 with of by 3 edges on the first attempt, then 0/2 by 2 edges, and 2 corners and 3 edges.
- I wanted sub-50 official feet single, but ended up with a best time of 1:06...
- I'm 3 seconds slower at OH in comp.
- First time on a plane.
- First time getting my bags lost.
- 4x4
- I didn't sub-13 Clock when aiming for sub-10.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you know?



Spoiler



Julian is not nearly as sexy as I expected him to be?

The buffet was terrible?

Louis hates me for not going to a comp that was "only" 5 hours away?

Julian and I are not nearly as good as we should be at Team BLD?

Showing algs at seminars is difficult?

Chris broke his wrist?

You're allowed to smoke inside the hotel?

Stefan Pochmann had no idea I was fast?

Vegas is way too warm for its own good?

No 3x3 the first day?

I'm better at 2x2 than Chris?

Whatever table Rob chooses to sit at is immediately the cool table?

Cool Frog often sits at the cool table?

According to Thom, I'm not cool enough?

Mods are at Nats, post ponies?

Rob plays Diablo?

Rob agrees that Closer by Nine Inch Nails is the world's best love song?

Zhanchi minis?

Even I said "Awwwwww!" when I saw the cores?

Austin Moore hasn't done an average of 100 in around a year, but he and I easily did more than that while racing?

Ravi has a first gen stackmat that actually works?

Breandan was averaging 11 seconds?

I didn't believe him until he raced with us?

I haven't reached a conclusion to whether or not pony music positively or negatively affects solves?

I did not solve a non-3x3 puzzle, discounting official solves?

John Brekawn?

John Breechin?

John Brekkin?

55555?

Sarah has the pinkie pie color scheme on her pyraminx?

Austin Moore hates everybody else's cubes?

Little Blue?

Anthony was in a VW commercial, and I had no idea until he showed me the video?

He thought I was joking when I said, "You were in a commercial?"

Rowe is a drunken f00l?

Breandan's sexy J face?

Squishies look like real cubes from a distance?

Anthony threw one at me, but I didn't even attempt to catch it despite the fact that I thought it was a real cube?

I'm really good at ruining seminars?

Apparently, salad sandwiches are a thing?

I won the 3 cube relay by almost 3 seconds?

Julian practiced doing move by move teamsolving by himself?

It's ****ing impossible?

OLLCP is most useful with Roux?

Baby Shrek Dolls are truly frightening?

Sarah's glasses make any person wearing them 20% more attractive?

Even if that person happens to be Chris Olson, who has already maxed out on attractiveness?

I would have had a 15 using Sarah's color scheme, but Austin flipped over my timer at the last second?

He did that over the course of multiple solves throughout the weekend?

Thom enjoys making my solves difficult, through a variety of distraction methods?

Breandan and Thom had an amazing simulated conversation from the perspective of 2 non-cubers?

Waterman is great for FMC?

I DNF'd a 33 move FMC by one move?

I lost to Anthony in head to head, so we arm wrestled instead?

Guess who won?

Rob was only hoping that Anthony wouldn't hurt me?

I raced Turbo doing 2 solves two handed in the head to head?

He popped? 

I solved both cubes in sub 20?

Julian and I failed in both team unofficial events?

Austin and I raced Anthony and Andy in a team 3x3 event?*

We won both times?

Andy attempted to "trash talk" but only made us LOL and get 8s?

Austin Moore is a good samaritan?

Even though they gave him a faster average than he had, he made sure it was changed?

Rowe got a tattoo?

I got consecutively better as each round of 3x3 progressed?

I am terrible at OH?

Before the finals, I told Rowe and Anthony I thought it was odd NAR hadn't been broken yet?

Ravi and I both chose intro songs from the same album?

I didn't get to see Thompson break dance?

Something about a 6.15?

NAH?

I won?

After I finished my average, Chris hugged me so hard he nearly killed me?

I won a squishie cage?

Breandan's cage is much larger and more impressive than mine?

I was interviewed not once, but twice?

Sarah distracted me with her amazing Battpoke powers?

Rob stole my thunder?

I was approached by 3 Korean cubers to have a picture taken?

I didn't realize who Philip was until after the competition?

We sat around and talked for 2 hours, occasionally interrupted by Breandan's amazing sexy J face?

Thom showed up drunk at around 9:30, and threw my cube on the ground?

Rob jokingly told me to kick his ass?

Attempts to find a decent restaurant were in vain, so we went to McDonalds instead?

Rob finds it harder in the back?

This was the most fun I've ever had at a competition?

I get a free trip to worlds, so I'll definitely be seeing you all next year?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 11, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Did you know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may look more attractive with those glasses on, but I can't see anything with them 

And as for that hug, I hope you know that I kicked Thompshon Clarke pretty hard to get to you.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 11, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I may look more attractive with those glasses on, but I can't see anything with them
> 
> And as for that hug, I hope you know that I kicked Thompshon Clarke pretty hard to get to you.



I'm sure it was worth it.


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 11, 2012)

late to say, congrats on the win!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 12, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> late to say, congrats on the win!



Thanks.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone find a black Maru 4x4 with one slightly chipped sticker? It smells like Thai lube. That is to say, good.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 14, 2012)

DYK

I made a movie from Nationals?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 14, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Before the finals, I told Rowe and Anthony I thought it was odd NAR hadn't been broken yet?



Paraphrasing:
--
Andrew: I'm surprised that the 3x3 NAR has lasted so long.
Anthony: Well, I thought it would have been beaten too, but it's not *easy* to do.
Andrew: Yeah, but... there are quite a few people at the competition who get faster times than that at home fairly often.
Rowe: If it's so easy, why don't you just go beat it then?

*5 minutes after Ricci leaves the room Rowe, Austin, Kevin and myself here thunderous applause from across the hall*

Austin: Just an 8, you know.
Kevin: Probably just a nine, no one else has got a sub 10 yet, that's all.
Anthony and Rowe: haha.
--

Boss. Congrats. Work on those bicep curls though, kid.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 14, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Paraphrasing:
> --
> Andrew: I'm surprised that the 3x3 NAR has lasted so long.
> Anthony: Well, I thought it would have been beaten too, but it's not *easy* to do.
> ...



That's hilarious. 



> Boss. Congrats. Work on those bicep curls though, kid.



Thanks, but I'll leave actually having upper body strength to you. <3


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Paraphrasing:
> --
> Andrew: I'm surprised that the 3x3 NAR has lasted so long.
> Anthony: Well, I thought it would have been beaten too, but it's not *easy* to do.
> ...



Haha, that's awesome. We knew everyone in the side room must have heard that and were wondering what they were thinking.


----------



## keyan (Aug 15, 2012)

Sexy voice on that announcer guy.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 15, 2012)

If there's a faster official 2x2 solve at the comp, tell me.



Spoiler



Thanks Calvin <3333


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Faster than the 0.11 or the 1.58? 
Actually, I don't know if there was a faster at that comp...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Spoiler: video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to troll, but shouldn't it have been a DNF?

A6b2) If the timer stops earlier than the end of the solve, and the timer shows 0.06 or higher then the solve is disqualified, unless the competitor can show evidence that the timer was malfunctioning.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how fine this is regulations-wise, but it seemed to me as though judges were being more lenient at that particular timer, because the light on that particular timer didn't work (this was one of the new timers), causing a fair amount of confusion with some people. I personally saw a similar thing happen to a few different people, and I wasn't paying all that much attention during the time that I wasn't up there myself.

EDIT: I guess this could fall under that 'unless the timer was malfunctioning' clause


----------



## Riley (Aug 15, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> If there's a faster official 2x2 solve at the comp, tell me.



I think this was the fastest, I copied and pasted the 2x2 results into word, and used Ctrl F for "1.5", "1.4", "1.3", "1.2", and "1.1". Didn't find any thing, besides your 1.58. Pretty sure there was nothing faster than that, nice.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

The 1.58 was the fastest there. On the WCA site, in top 100 results, your 1.58 is the only result for Ctrl F-ing "US Nationals 2012"


----------



## cubernya (Aug 15, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I'm not trying to troll, but shouldn't it have been a DNF?
> 
> A6b2) If the timer stops earlier than the end of the solve, and the timer shows 0.06 or higher then the solve is disqualified, unless the competitor can show evidence that the timer was malfunctioning.



No. Since it was the pro timer, there was lots of leniency towards the timer screwing up. Of course, most judges (and maybe even some delegates) wouldn't even care if something like that happened on normal timers, since you never did any turns


----------



## Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> No. Since it was the pro timer, there was lots of leniency towards the timer screwing up. Of course, most judges (and maybe even some delegates) wouldn't even care if something like that happened on normal timers, since you never did any turns



The organizers were already aware of this. We discussed it and the most recent agreement was that it is okay because the timer's red light was not working and he did not make any turns. If the timer was operating normally, I think we would have changed it to a DNF.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a set of 14 photos I took on Thursday of US Nationals:

US Nationals 2012, Day 0

I won't bother inlining everything, but here's a shot of my favorite mosaic, the Royal Pikachu Flush! 







Still working on photos from Days 1-3...


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 16, 2012)

DYK

I still have Thom's sandwich wrapper that he threw on a chair....


Spoiler


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 16, 2012)

ToastyKen said:


> Still working on photos from Days 1-3...



Hopefully you can get those up soon i really want to see them cause these were awesome pictures!!


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking into Worlds next year, are people planning on staying at Riviera like this year?


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Looking into Worlds next year, are people planning on staying at Riviera like this year?



That information will be available soon.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bob said:


> That information will be available soon.



If im correct Circus Circus is being looked into for a group rate?


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> If im correct Circus Circus is being looked into for a group rate?



Just keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 18, 2012)

Bob said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled.



That sounds awfully painful.

Did You Know...


Spoiler



The game? =3


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



why would you do that?


Spoiler



I lost the game


----------



## jonlin (Aug 18, 2012)

I was on a roll for 2 months

[SPOILER/]Now I lost the game [SPOILER/]


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bob said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled.



Ok i will!


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 18, 2012)

jonlin said:


> I was on a roll for 2 months
> 
> [SPOILER/]Now I lost the game [SPOILER/]



lern2code


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thom Barlow* - 9.56 3x3x3 single - US Nationals 2012



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]9mXXjdZYsYE[/youtubehd]


 B' D2 L' U F2 L' F' B D' F2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 B D2 F

y x' // inspection
r2' R' D2 // LB block
R' U' R U' y L' U L // LF pair
U // RB block
r U' R U' R' U R U' R' // RF pair
R' U R U2' r' R' F R F' r // CMLL
M' U M' // EO
M2' U' M2' // UL/UR
M U2 M U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us



Spoiler: Staistics





```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Totl	9.56	42	4.39	52	5.44[/COLOR]

Lblock	2.43	10	4.12	12	4.94
Rblock	2.38	12	5.04	13	5.46
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.81	22	4.57	25	5.20[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.87	9	4.81	10	5.35
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.88	11	3.82	17	5.90[/COLOR]
L10P	4.75	20	4.21	27	5.68

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	51%	45%	48%
Rblock/F2B	49%	55%	52%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50%	52%	48%[/COLOR]	

CMLL/Total	20%	21%	19%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	30%	26%	33%[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: View as executed



B' D2 L' U F2 L' F' B D' F2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 B D2 F

y x' // inspection
r2' R' D D // LB block
R' U' R U' y L' U L // LF pair
U // RB block
r2 R' r' R U' R U' R' U R U' R' // RF pair
R' U R U2' r' R' F R F' r // CMLL
M' U M' // EO
(R' M') r U' M' M' // UL/UR
M U U R r' U U (R' M') r // EP
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Bresticles <3

y u so awsum


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 20, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Did you know?
> 
> I was approached by 3 Korean cubers to have a picture taken?



Come on, you don't even know one of our names? 




theanonymouscuber said:


> Did you know?
> 
> Free trip to worlds, so I'll definitely be seeing you all next year?



Expect more Koreans then. And I'll hope you know more than one person's name then


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2012)

How long as Brest been a Super Reconstructor (officially)?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> How long as Brest been a Super Reconstructor (officially)?



I don't know how many, but definitely multiple months.


----------



## Julian (Aug 21, 2012)

Watch out, guys.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 21, 2012)

Julian said:


> Watch out, guys.



I live about 25 minutes from where this happened...


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2012)

Julian said:


> Watch out, guys.



I would welcome such an arrest and my ensuing lawsuit.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 21, 2012)

Julian said:


> Watch out, guys.



Hahaha... Were the prize money bills sequential serial numbers? (or whatever they're called)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Julian said:


> Watch out, guys.



why was 911 brought into it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Hahaha... Were the prize money bills sequential serial numbers? (or whatever they're called)



Oh yes they were. That was how Tyson divided them up - by looking at the serial numbers.

It's been fun spending them. (No one has handcuffed me yet.) But I'm planning on saving most of what I have left as change for Indiana 2012. So if you don't want $2 bills, bring correct change.


----------



## ToastyKen (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Continuing to post my photos, this time of:

US Nationals 2012, Day 1

Here are a select few:






















Full set of 31 photos here

Days 2-3 still to come!

Oh btw you can hover over the top-left of an image (after clicking through) to download.

I took pictures of a lot of people, so please spread the word around to any friends you see!


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 11, 2012)

Interesting picture of my 4BLD fail DNF


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2012)

Your pictures are nice!
Thanks for taking them + uploading them + sharing them.


----------



## ToastyKen (Sep 12, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Interesting picture of my 4BLD fail DNF



Photograph ALL the DNFs! ?


----------



## ToastyKen (Sep 12, 2012)

And now...

US Nationals 2012, Day 2

Again, here are a few samples:







Ninja cuber:





Piggy-back team BLD:





Magic is fast:





Sleepy Penguin:





Full set of 35 photos from Day 2 here

Days 3 still to come!


----------



## Brest (Sep 16, 2012)

Spoiler: US Nationals 3x3x3 Finals






Spoiler: Notes



After 3 rounds and 250 competitors, the top 16 qualified for the final round
14 use [WIKI]CFOP[/WIKI] and 2 use [WIKI]Roux[/WIKI]
Competitors solved in pairs, the order determined by the semi finals results:

```
1st pair		2nd pair		3rd pair		4th pair
16 [B]Baramee Pookcharoen[/B]	14 [B]Andy Smith[/B]		12 [B]Thompson Clarke[/B]	10 [B]Jong-Ho Jeong[/B]
15 [B]Louis Cormier[/B]	13 [B]Jun-Hyuk Jang[/B]	11 [B]Phillip Espinoza[/B]	9 [B]Andy Tsao[/B]

5th pair		6th pair		7th pair		8th pair
8 [B]Edward Lin[/B]		6 [B]Ravi Fernando[/B]		4 [B]Kevin Hays[/B]		2 [B]Austin Moore[/B] (Roux)
7 [B]Thom Barlow[/B] (Roux)	5 [B]Andrew Ricci[/B]		3 [B]Anthony Brooks[/B]	1 [B]Rowe Hessler[/B]
```

CFOP:
Cross+1 refers to cross and 1st pair
[WIKI]F2L[/WIKI] refers to the first two layers (including cross)
[WIKI]OLL[/WIKI] refers to the orientation of the last layer
[WIKI]PLL[/WIKI] refers to the permutation of the last layer
[WIKI]LL[/WIKI] is the last layer

Roux:
[WIKI]F2B[/WIKI] refers to the first two blocks
[WIKI]CMLL[/WIKI] refers to the corners of the last layer with M slice free
[WIKI]LSE[/WIKI] refers to the last six edges

Many thanks to:
Pestvic for recording all the solves and uploading to YouTube
Chris Olson for providing additional footage
Robert Yau for his help with Louis Cormier's 3rd solve
Tim Sun for figuring out how to use Excel to calculate truncated mean
Kian Barry for providing the scrambles

Please send me a PM if you find any errors





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]fekTFxZXpmM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (1st) Andrew Ricci



*Andrew Ricci* (USA) - 9.55 average - 1st place (12th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.11



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
D' U r U' (y z') F' R' // cross
U2 L U' L' D' // 1st pair
R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.11	69	7.57	72	7.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.33	11	4.72	12	5.15		Cross+1/F2L	38.3%	28.2%	28.6%
F2L	6.08	39	6.41	42	6.91		F2L/Total	66.7%	56.5%	58.3%
LL	3.03	30	9.90	30	9.90		LL/Total	33.3%	43.5%	41.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
D' U r U' (y z') F' R' // cross
U2 L U' L' D' // 1st pair
U U' R R' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U U' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R U R' R R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.40



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
D' U' r U' (x' y) F R' F2 D2 // cross
U2' F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' y' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.40	67	6.44	75	7.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.48	15	4.31	18	5.17		Cross+1/F2L	59.4%	38.5%	40.9%
F2L	5.86	39	6.66	44	7.51		F2L/Total	56.3%	58.2%	58.7%
LL	4.54	28	6.17	31	6.83		LL/Total	43.7%	41.8%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
D' U' r U' (x' y) F R' F2 D2 // cross
U' U' F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' y' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 U' U' U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R' U' R (y x') (R' l') u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (10.78)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 y // inspection
D' R U' y' r U (x' y) R2' F' // Xcross
R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U L2' U2 L U L' U L2' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U2' (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.78	60	5.57	64	5.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.01	9	4.48	11	5.47		Cross+1/F2L	31.5%	25.7%	29.7%
F2L	6.39	35	5.48	37	5.79		F2L/Total	59.3%	58.3%	57.8%
LL	4.39	25	5.69	27	6.15		LL/Total	40.7%	41.7%	42.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 y // inspection
D' R U' y' r r' r U (x' y) R2' F' // Xcross
R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U U' U L2' U2 L U L' U L2' // 3rd pair
U' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U' U' (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (6.15 NAR)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.15	54	8.78	56	9.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.79	12	6.70	13	7.26		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	38.7%	39.4%
F2L	3.95	31	7.85	33	8.35		F2L/Total	64.2%	57.4%	58.9%
LL	2.20	23	10.45	23	10.45		LL/Total	35.8%	42.6%	41.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.15



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
r U' l // cross
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' F' U F // 4th pair
U' M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.15	55	6.01	60	6.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.41	11	7.80	12	8.51		Cross+1/F2L	28.4%	33.3%	34.3%
F2L	4.96	33	6.65	35	7.06		F2L/Total	54.2%	60.0%	58.3%
LL	4.19	22	5.25	25	5.97		LL/Total	45.8%	40.0%	41.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
r U' l // cross
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' F' U F // 4th pair
U' M' U M U U M' U M // OLL
U x' (l' R') u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)
	
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.55	63.67	6.66	69.00	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.41	12.33	5.12	14.00	5.82		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	33.3%	34.7%
F2L	5.63	37.00	6.57	40.33	7.16		F2L/Total	59.0%	58.1%	58.5%
LL	3.92	26.67	6.80	28.67	7.31		LL/Total	41.0%	41.9%	41.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.15	54	8.78	56	9.11[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.41	9	7.80	11	8.51
F2L	3.95	31	7.85	33	8.35
LL	2.20	22	10.45	23	10.45
```









Spoiler: (2nd) Phillip Espinoza



*Phillip Espinoza* (USA) - 9.64 average - 2nd place (6th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (12.21)



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

z y2 // inspection
r' R U x U' x U' x U' r' // cross
R' x R' U' R2' U R U' R' U // 1st pair
x' R' l' U R U' x2' R2 U' R' U // 2nd pair
l' U' R2 U R U' R' U // 3rd pair
x3' z' U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.21	69	5.65	80	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.62	19	5.25	23	6.35		Cross+1/F2L	42.8%	43.2%	42.6%
F2L	8.46	44	5.20	54	6.38		F2L/Total	69.3%	63.8%	67.5%
LL	3.75	25	6.67	26	6.93		LL/Total	30.7%	36.2%	32.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

z y2 // inspection
r' R U x U' x U' x U' r' // cross
R' x R' U' R' U U' R' U R U' R' U // 1st pair
x' R' l' U R U' x2' R2 U' R' U // 2nd pair
l' U' R2 U R U' R' U // 3rd pair
x' x' (x' z') U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 8.80



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x' y // inspection
D U' r U' x' R' U r' D' r2' // cross
x' R' U R' U' R U R (U' x) // 1st pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' // 2nd pair
x U' R' U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
x' l U' R' U l' U R' U' R U R' U' // 4th pair
z' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.80	65	7.39	71	8.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.04	17	5.59	20	6.58		Cross+1/F2L	54.9%	40.5%	42.6%
F2L	5.54	42	7.58	47	8.48		F2L/Total	63.0%	64.6%	66.2%
LL	3.26	23	7.06	24	7.36		LL/Total	37.0%	35.4%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x' y // inspection
D U' r U' x' R' U r' D' r' r' // cross
x' R' U R' U' R U R (U' x) // 1st pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' // 2nd pair
x U' R' U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
x' l U' R' U l' U R' U' R U R' U' // 4th pair
z' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.19



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

z y2 // inspection
U x U l' U2 x U2 // cross
x' R' x' l' R2' U' R U R2 U R' (U' x) // 1st pair
R U' R U R' U' R U // 2nd pair
x' l U R' U' D R' D' // 3rd pair
U R' (U' z') // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' (z' y) R' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.19	48	4.71	59	5.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.23	16	3.78	21	4.96		Cross+1/F2L	52.7%	44.4%	46.7%
F2L	8.02	36	4.49	45	5.61		F2L/Total	78.7%	75.0%	76.3%
LL	2.17	12	5.53	14	6.45		LL/Total	21.3%	25.0%	23.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

z y2 // inspection
U x U l' U2 x U2 // cross
x' R' x' l' R' R' U' R2 R' U R2 U R' (U' x) // 1st pair
R U' R U R' U' R U // 2nd pair
x' l U R' U' D R' D' // 3rd pair
x' R' R x U R' U' z' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' (z' y) R' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.94



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x' y // inspection
U' x' U x' L U r // cross
U' R' U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x (U' R' U R)2 U' R' U // 2nd pair
l' x U' R' U // 3rd pair
R' U R' U' R U R U' z' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.94	58	5.84	67	6.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.70	12	4.44	16	5.93		Cross+1/F2L	50.8%	34.3%	38.1%
F2L	5.32	35	6.58	42	7.89		F2L/Total	53.5%	60.3%	62.7%
LL	4.62	23	4.98	25	5.41		LL/Total	46.5%	39.7%	37.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x' y // inspection
U' x' U x' L U r // cross
U' R' U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x (U' R' U R)2 U' R' U // 2nd pair
l' x U' R' U // 3rd pair
R' U R' U' R U R U' z' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.43)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y' z' // inspection
(D U) x U' // cross
R' U R' U' R U R' U' // 1st pair
x2 R' U' R2 U R2' U' R U // 2nd pair
x' R U' R2 U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
x' R U' R U R' U' R U // 4th pair
z' U' R U2 (R' l') U R U' x' U2 l' U R U' x' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.43	62	7.35	68	8.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.68	11	6.55	11	6.55		Cross+1/F2L	35.3%	31.4%	28.2%
F2L	4.76	35	7.35	39	8.19		F2L/Total	56.5%	56.5%	57.4%
LL	3.67	27	7.36	29	7.90		LL/Total	43.5%	43.5%	42.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y' z' // inspection
(D U) x U' // cross
R' U R' U' R U R' U' // 1st pair
x x R' U' R2 U R2' U' R U // 2nd pair
x' R U' R2 U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
x' R U' R U R' U' R U // 4th pair
z' U' R U2 (R' l') U R U' x' U2 l' U R U' x' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.64	57.00	5.91	65.67	6.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.32	15.00	4.51	19.00	5.72		Cross+1/F2L	52.8%	39.8%	42.5%
F2L	6.29	37.67	5.99	44.67	7.10		F2L/Total	65.3%	66.1%	68.0%
LL	3.35	19.33	5.77	21.00	6.27		LL/Total	34.7%	33.9%	32.0%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.43	48	7.39	59	8.07[/COLOR]
			
Cross+1	1.68	11	6.55	11	6.58
F2L	4.76	35	7.58	39	8.48
LL	2.17	12	7.36	14	7.90
```









Spoiler: (3rd) Kevin Hays



*Kevin Hays* (USA) - 9.82 average - 3rd place (13th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.71



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x' // inspection
D R U' L U2 (x' y') U y' R' F R // cross
R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' U R' U R // 3rd pair
U l' U R U' x' R U' R' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.71	62	6.39	78	8.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.51	20	5.70	25	7.12		Cross+1/F2L	52.3%	50.0%	47.2%
F2L	6.71	40	5.96	53	7.90		F2L/Total	69.1%	64.5%	67.9%
LL	3.00	22	7.33	25	8.33		LL/Total	30.9%	35.5%	32.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x' // inspection
D R U' L U U (x' y') U y' U U' l' U l // cross
U y' y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' y U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' y' U' U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U l' U R U' x' R U' R' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.90



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x' // inspection
D r' R F R' D L2 D2' // cross
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.90	61	6.16	73	7.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.97	15	5.05	19	6.40		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	38.5%	39.6%
F2L	6.51	39	5.99	48	7.37		F2L/Total	65.8%	63.9%	65.8%
LL	3.39	22	6.49	25	7.37		LL/Total	34.2%	36.1%	34.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x' // inspection
D r' R F R' D L2 D' D' // cross
y2' U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U U l' U R' D D R U' R' D D (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (10.50)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 // inspection
r U' r' R2 D r U2 x' // cross
y2' U2 R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U' L y' l' U l F' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.50	60	5.71	70	6.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	13	5.22	14	5.62		Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	40.6%	35.9%
F2L	5.98	32	5.35	39	6.52		F2L/Total	57.0%	53.3%	55.7%
LL	4.52	28	6.19	31	6.86		LL/Total	43.0%	46.7%	44.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 // inspection
r U' r' R2 D r U2 x' // cross
y' U y' U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U' U' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U' L y' l' U l F' // 4th pair
U U R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' U U' R U R' y' R2 u' R R' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.86



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x2 y' // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U2' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U x' R2 u' R' u R2 x' y' R' U R' U' R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.86	56	5.68	62	6.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.53	12	4.74	12	4.74		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	34.3%	30.8%
F2L	5.77	35	6.07	39	6.76		F2L/Total	58.5%	62.5%	62.9%
LL	4.09	21	5.13	23	5.62		LL/Total	41.5%	37.5%	37.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x2 y' // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' U U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U (l R) u' R' u (l R) y' R' U R' U' R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.88)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
L F' U2 R // cross
U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2 R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.88	55	6.19	68	7.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.55	8	5.16	10	6.45		Cross+1/F2L	30.7%	25.8%	25.0%
F2L	5.05	31	6.14	40	7.92		F2L/Total	56.9%	56.4%	58.8%
LL	3.83	24	6.27	28	7.31		LL/Total	43.1%	43.6%	41.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
L F' U U R // cross
U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2 R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U' U' R' F R U R U' U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.82	59.67	6.07	71.00	7.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.00	15.67	5.22	18.67	6.22		Cross+1/F2L	47.4%	41.2%	40.0%
F2L	6.33	38.00	6.00	46.67	7.37		F2L/Total	64.4%	63.7%	65.7%
LL	3.49	21.67	6.20	24.33	6.97		LL/Total	35.6%	36.3%	34.3%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.88	55	6.39	62	8.03[/COLOR]				
Cross+1	1.55	8	5.70	10	7.12
F2L	5.05	31	6.14	39	7.92
LL	3.00	21	7.33	23	8.33
```









Spoiler: (4th) Thompson Clarke



*Thompson Clarke* (Canada) - 10.11 average - 4th place (5th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (11.91 DNF)



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

x y2 // inspection
L U D2' (L' r') z' U R' // cross
R' U R U' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
U3' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U x' R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.91	60	5.04	71	5.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.08	16	5.19	18	5.84		Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	38.1%	36.0%
F2L	8.21	42	5.12	50	6.09		F2L/Total	68.9%	70.0%	70.4%
LL	3.70	18	4.86	21	5.68		LL/Total	31.1%	30.0%	29.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

x y2 // inspection
L U D2' (L' r') z' U R' // cross
U' U R' U R U' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U' U U U R R' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U x' R2 D' R' U' R D2' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 12.25



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y' x' // inspection
D' U2 L' z' L' D R' D' // cross
y' R U R' y R U' R' U' y L' U' L // 1st pair
y3' U R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.25	61	4.98	74	6.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.21	17	4.04	21	4.99		Cross+1/F2L	45.7%	45.9%	42.9%
F2L	9.21	37	4.02	49	5.32		F2L/Total	75.2%	60.7%	66.2%
LL	3.04	24	7.89	25	8.22		LL/Total	24.8%	39.3%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y' x' // inspection
D' U2 L' z' L' D R' D' // cross
y' R U R' y R U' R' U' y L' U' L // 1st pair
y2' y' U R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y y' y R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.65)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

y // inspection
U' L D' L z' r' x D // cross
y U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.65	41	5.36	46	6.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.36	14	4.17	17	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	52.8%	42.4%	44.7%
F2L	6.36	33	5.19	38	5.97		F2L/Total	83.1%	80.5%	82.6%
LL	1.29	8	6.20	8	6.20		LL/Total	16.9%	19.5%	17.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

y // inspection
U' L D' L z' r' x D // cross
y U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 8.96



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y' x // inspection
D2' L' U2 x' U2' z' // cross
U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U R U' R' (U' y) R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U2' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.96	52	5.80	58	6.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.73	12	4.40	14	5.13		Cross+1/F2L	47.0%	38.7%	40.0%
F2L	5.81	31	5.34	35	6.02		F2L/Total	64.8%	59.6%	60.3%
LL	3.15	21	6.67	23	7.30		LL/Total	35.2%	40.4%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y' x // inspection
D2' L' U2 x' U' (U' z') // cross
U U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U R U' R' (U' y) R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.13



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

x y2 // inspection
U D x' U' R' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R // OLL
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.13	59	6.46	67	7.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.93	12	6.22	13	6.74		Cross+1/F2L	35.2%	33.3%	31.0%
F2L	5.48	36	6.57	42	7.66		F2L/Total	60.0%	61.0%	62.7%
LL	3.65	23	6.30	25	6.85		LL/Total	40.0%	39.0%	37.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

x y2 // inspection
U D x' U' R' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U U y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R // OLL
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.00	57.00	5.70	65.33	6.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	13.33	5.17	15.00	5.81		Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	36.7%	35.4%
F2L	6.50	36.33	5.59	42.33	6.51		F2L/Total	65.0%	63.7%	64.8%
LL	3.50	20.67	5.90	23.00	6.57		LL/Total	35.0%	36.3%	35.2%
```


```
Best from each field (including DNF)
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.65	41	6.46	46	7.34[/COLOR]
			
Cross+1	1.93	12	6.22	13	6.74
F2L	5.48	31	6.57	35	7.66
LL	1.29	8	7.89	8	8.22
```









Spoiler: (5th) Jong-Ho Jeong



*Jong-Ho Jeong* (Korea) - 10.47 NR average - 5th place (7th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (11.75)



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y' x // inspection
r' R2' F U L2' R' D2' // cross
y' U R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y2 U2' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.75	69	5.87	76	6.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.74	13	4.74	15	5.47		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	35.1%	36.6%
F2L	6.20	37	5.97	41	6.61		F2L/Total	52.8%	53.6%	53.9%
LL	5.55	32	5.77	35	6.31		LL/Total	47.2%	46.4%	46.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y' x // inspection
r' R2' F U L2' R' D2' // cross
y' U R' U' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y (U' y) U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.31



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
L R D' F R' y' U2 R' F R D' // cross
y2' U R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
y U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U' L y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
l F U' F' l' U l U l' // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.31	61	5.39	70	6.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.70	16	4.32	20	5.41		Cross+1/F2L	51.0%	41.0%	41.7%
F2L	7.25	39	5.38	48	6.62		F2L/Total	64.1%	63.9%	68.6%
LL	4.06	22	5.42	22	5.42		LL/Total	35.9%	36.1%	31.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
L R D' F R' y' U2 R' F R D' // cross
y' U y' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
y U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U' L y' U' R U U' U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
l F U' F' l' U l U l' // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R2 R' U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.59



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 y // inspection
U' x' U r R2' F' // cross
y' U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U y' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U' F' U F U R y R U' R' F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.59	66	6.23	73	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.84	14	4.93	16	5.63		Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	35.9%	34.8%
F2L	7.38	39	5.28	46	6.23		F2L/Total	69.7%	59.1%	63.0%
LL	3.21	27	8.41	27	8.41		LL/Total	30.3%	40.9%	37.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 y // inspection
U' x' U r R3' R F' // cross
y' U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U' F' U F U R y R U' R' F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.52



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R y' R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
y' R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2 y r U r' // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.52	59	6.20	66	6.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.15	12	5.58	13	6.05		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	37.5%	35.1%
F2L	4.82	32	6.64	37	7.68		F2L/Total	50.6%	54.2%	56.1%
LL	4.70	27	5.74	29	6.17		LL/Total	49.4%	45.8%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R y' R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
y' R U' U' R2' U' R U' R' U y U r U r' // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R R' R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.55)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y2 x // inspection
U D l' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U x' R2 U' R' U x // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 u // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.55	62	7.25	69	8.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.35	11	8.15	11	8.15		Cross+1/F2L	27.2%	29.7%	25.6%
F2L	4.97	37	7.44	43	8.65		F2L/Total	58.1%	59.7%	62.3%
LL	3.58	25	6.98	26	7.26		LL/Total	41.9%	40.3%	37.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y2 x // inspection
U D l' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U' R' U R R' U R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U x' R2 U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' U L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 u // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.47	62.00	5.92	69.67	6.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.90	14.00	4.83	16.33	5.64		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	38.2%	37.4%
F2L	6.48	36.67	5.66	43.67	6.74		F2L/Total	61.9%	59.1%	62.7%
LL	3.99	25.33	6.35	26.00	6.52		LL/Total	38.1%	40.9%	37.3%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.55	59	7.25	66	8.07[/COLOR]			
Cross+1	1.35	11	8.15	11	8.15
F2L	4.82	32	7.44	37	8.65
LL	3.21	22	8.41	22	8.41
```









Spoiler: (6th) Anthony Brooks



*Anthony Brooks* (USA) - 10.49 average - 6th place (14th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.13



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y2 // inspection
U2 R' r F' U' l x' // cross
y' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
x (R' U R U')2 x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL
R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.13	57	5.63	66	6.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.76	9	3.26	13	4.71		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	29.0%	33.3%
F2L	6.17	31	5.02	39	6.32		F2L/Total	60.9%	54.4%	59.1%
LL	3.96	26	6.57	27	6.82		LL/Total	39.1%	45.6%	40.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y2 // inspection
U U R' r F' U' l x' // cross
U y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
l' U R U' R' U R U' l U R' U' R U R' // OLL
R' R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.00



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x // inspection
L2' R2 D' R' // cross
y U2' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.00	65	6.50	72	7.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.03	8	3.94	10	4.93		Cross+1/F2L	32.5%	20.5%	22.7%
F2L	6.25	39	6.24	44	7.04		F2L/Total	62.5%	60.0%	61.1%
LL	3.75	26	6.93	28	7.47		LL/Total	37.5%	40.0%	38.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x // inspection
L2' R2 D' R' // cross
U' y U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U U U' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2 U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (12.34)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x // inspection
F D R' D R' U R' F D' // cross
U R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U' y L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F' r U' r' F r U' r' F2 R // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.34	75	6.08	81	6.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.76	17	6.16	17	6.16		Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	36.2%	33.3%
F2L	8.01	47	5.87	51	6.37		F2L/Total	64.9%	62.7%	63.0%
LL	4.33	28	6.47	30	6.93		LL/Total	35.1%	37.3%	37.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x // inspection
F D R' D R' U R' F D' // cross
U R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' U U' R' U' y L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F' r U' r' F r U' r' F F R // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 11.33



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x y2 // inspection
L2' D' R2' F2 // cross
y U2' R U' R' U y U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' d' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U2' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U l' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.33	52	4.59	62	5.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.31	13	3.93	18	5.44		Cross+1/F2L	52.5%	46.4%	51.4%
F2L	6.31	28	4.44	35	5.55		F2L/Total	55.7%	53.8%	56.5%
LL	5.02	24	4.78	27	5.38		LL/Total	44.3%	46.2%	43.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x y2 // inspection
L2' D' R2' F F // cross
U' y U' R U' R' U y U U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' d' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U' U' (l R) D D R' U' R D D R' U l' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.94)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

x y2 // inspection
R' F D' R' L' D2' // cross
y U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L y' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.94	54	6.04	60	6.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.98	10	5.05	12	6.06		Cross+1/F2L	39.1%	29.4%	31.6%
F2L	5.07	34	6.71	38	7.50		F2L/Total	56.7%	63.0%	63.3%
LL	3.87	20	5.17	22	5.68		LL/Total	43.3%	37.0%	36.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

x y2 // inspection
R' F D' R' L' D' D' // cross
y U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L y' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)
		
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.49	58.00	5.53	66.67	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.70	10.00	3.70	13.67	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	30.6%	34.7%
F2L	6.24	32.67	5.23	39.33	6.30		F2L/Total	59.5%	56.3%	59.0%
LL	4.24	25.33	5.97	27.33	6.44		LL/Total	40.5%	43.7%	41.0%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.94	52	6.50	60	7.20[/COLOR]
			
Cross+1	1.98	8	6.16	10	6.16
F2L	5.07	28	6.71	35	7.50
LL	3.75	20	6.93	22	7.47
```









Spoiler: (7th) Rowe Hessler



*Rowe Hessler* (USA) - 10.52 average - 7th place (16th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.91



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y' x // inspection
D R' F R2 L2 D2' // cross
R U R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U y2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
r U' r' F L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.91	65	6.56	70	7.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.09	12	5.74	13	6.22		Cross+1/F2L	37.4%	34.3%	34.2%
F2L	5.59	35	6.26	38	6.80		F2L/Total	56.4%	53.8%	54.3%
LL	4.32	30	6.94	32	7.41		LL/Total	43.6%	46.2%	45.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y' x // inspection
D R' F R2 L2 D2' // cross
R U R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U y2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
r U' r' F L' U L // 4th pair
U' U R' R U' R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
U U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.03



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x y2 // inspection
D' L D L R2' D' // cross
y R2' U2' R U R' U R2 // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
x' R U' R' U l' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.03	67	6.07	75	6.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.18	15	4.72	16	5.03		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	37.5%	35.6%
F2L	7.22	40	5.54	45	6.23		F2L/Total	65.5%	59.7%	60.0%
LL	3.81	27	7.09	30	7.87		LL/Total	34.5%	40.3%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x y2 // inspection
D' L D L R2' D' // cross
U y U' R2' U2' R U R' U R2 // 1st pair
U U R U2' R' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' y' R U R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
x' R U' R' U l' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (11.19)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x' y' // inspection
R' D2 R' D' L' d D2 // cross
L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 M U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.19	65	5.81	72	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.50	14	4.00	16	4.57		Cross+1/F2L	51.2%	36.8%	37.2%
F2L	6.84	38	5.56	43	6.29		F2L/Total	61.1%	58.5%	59.7%
LL	4.35	27	6.21	29	6.67		LL/Total	38.9%	41.5%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x' y' // inspection
R' D D R' D' L' d D D // cross
L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U U R U' R' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U y L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U U r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (9.84)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x // inspection
R2' U' (r L) U2 x' D' // cross
U2' R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.84	59	6.00	68	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	13	3.86	16	4.75		Cross+1/F2L	48.0%	34.2%	35.6%
F2L	7.02	38	5.41	45	6.41		F2L/Total	71.3%	64.4%	66.2%
LL	2.82	21	7.45	23	8.16		LL/Total	28.7%	35.6%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x // inspection
R' R' U' (r L) U2 x' D' // cross
U' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 10.63



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x' // inspection
D2 U R' F U L2 D2 // cross
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U y R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.63	58	5.46	63	5.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.78	15	5.40	17	6.12		Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	36.6%	37.8%
F2L	6.53	41	6.28	45	6.89		F2L/Total	61.4%	70.7%	71.4%
LL	4.10	17	4.15	18	4.39		LL/Total	38.6%	29.3%	28.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x' // inspection
D D U R' F U L2 D D // cross
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U y R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)
	
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.52	63.33	6.02	69.33	6.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.68	14.00	5.22	15.33	5.71		Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	36.2%	35.9%
F2L	6.45	38.67	6.00	42.67	6.62		F2L/Total	61.3%	61.1%	61.5%
LL	4.08	24.67	6.05	26.67	6.54		LL/Total	38.7%	38.9%	38.5%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.84	58	6.56	63	7.06[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	2.09	12	5.74	13	6.22
F2L	5.59	35	6.28	38	6.89
LL	2.82	17	7.45	18	8.16
```









Spoiler: (8th) Ravi Fernando



*Ravi Fernando* (USA) - 10.63 average - 8th place (11th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (13.80)



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x // inspection
D R' U' L' z r' U' F U' // cross
(z' r) U R U' M U R' U' // 1st pair
x l' U' R' U // 2nd pair
L U R2 U' r' // 3rd pair
x' R U' R U x R2' U R U' z' U (x' y') (z' y') R2 U2' F R2 F' U2 R' U R' // 4th pair
U3' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.80	65	4.71	79	5.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.21	16	4.98	18	5.61		Cross+1/F2L	32.5%	36.4%	34.0%
F2L	9.87	44	4.46	53	5.37		F2L/Total	71.5%	67.7%	67.1%
LL	3.93	21	5.34	26	6.62		LL/Total	28.5%	32.3%	32.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x // inspection
D R' U' L' z L' B' U B' // cross
(y' L) U R U' L' l U l' B' // 1st pair
l' U' R' U // 2nd pair
L U R R U' r' // 3rd pair
x' R U' R U (R' l') U R U' z' U (x' y') (z' y') R2 U' U' F R R F' U2 R' U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' R U l' z (R l) u' R U' R' U R' u x (R l) U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.88



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x // inspection
L U x' U' (y x) D' z' U L' B' y' l U // cross
x L' U l F' L // 1st pair
R U' R U x' U' R' U z' // 2nd pair
R U' R' (x' y') U' R' (U z') // 3rd pair
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' (R' l') U2 l U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.88	60	5.51	70	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.82	14	3.66	19	4.97		Cross+1/F2L	51.3%	41.2%	44.2%
F2L	7.44	34	4.57	43	5.78		F2L/Total	68.4%	56.7%	61.4%
LL	3.44	26	7.56	27	7.85		LL/Total	31.6%	43.3%	38.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x // inspection
L U x' U' (y x) D' z' U L' B' y' l U // cross
x L' U l F' L // 1st pair
R U' R U x' U' R' U z' // 2nd pair
R U' R' (x' y') U' R' (U z') // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U U' (R' l') U2 l U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.97



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

z' // inspection
u l u' x U2 l R z' // cross
U R U' R' F' R' F // 1st pair
R' U R U' R' U R U' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' z' R' U' R // 3rd pair
z R' U' R2 U R' U' R U z' // 4th pair
U l' U l U l' U' l F U' F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.97	66	6.02	73	6.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.82	13	4.61	15	5.32		Cross+1/F2L	46.5%	34.2%	34.9%
F2L	6.07	38	6.26	43	7.08		F2L/Total	55.3%	57.6%	58.9%
LL	4.90	28	5.71	30	6.12		LL/Total	44.7%	42.4%	41.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

z' // inspection
u l u' x U2 l R z' // cross
U R U' R' F' R' F // 1st pair
R' U R U' R' U R U' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' z' R' U' R // 3rd pair
z R' U' R2 R' R U R' U' R U z' // 4th pair
U l' U l l' l U l' U' l F U' F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.40)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y' x // inspection
r' F U R U (x y' x) // cross
U R U' R' F' R' F // 1st pair
U' R' U R2 U' R' U // 2nd pair
x' R' U' R2 U R U R U2' R U z' // 3rd/4th pairs
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U y' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.40	49	5.83	54	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.24	12	5.36	13	5.80		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	41.4%	39.4%
F2L	5.19	29	5.59	33	6.36		F2L/Total	61.8%	59.2%	61.1%
LL	3.21	20	6.23	21	6.54		LL/Total	38.2%	40.8%	38.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y' x // inspection
r' F U R U (x y' x) // cross
U R U' R' F' R' F // 1st pair
U' R' U R2 U' R' U // 2nd pair
x' R' U' R2 U R U R U' U' R U z' // 3rd/4th pairs
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U y' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (10.05)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y' x // inspection
L R U' y' // cross
R2 U' R U R' U' R U // 1st pair
R' U R' U' R U R' U' // 2nd pair
x2' R U' R' U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
R U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U z' // 4th pair
U M U M' U2 M U M' // OLL
y' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.05	60	5.97	68	6.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.67	11	6.59	12	7.19		Cross+1/F2L	30.1%	31.4%	30.8%
F2L	5.55	35	6.31	39	7.03		F2L/Total	55.2%	58.3%	57.4%
LL	4.50	25	5.56	29	6.44		LL/Total	44.8%	41.7%	42.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y' x // inspection
L R U' y' // cross
R2 U' R U R' U' R U // 1st pair
R (l R) x U R' U' R U R' U' // 2nd pair
x' l U' R' U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
R U R' U' (l R) U' R' U z' // 4th pair
U R' R2 r' U M' U2 L' l U M' // OLL
y' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.63	62.00	5.83	70.33	6.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.77	12.67	4.57	15.33	5.54		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	35.5%	36.8%
F2L	6.35	35.67	5.61	41.67	6.56		F2L/Total	59.7%	57.5%	59.2%
LL	4.28	26.33	6.15	28.67	6.70		LL/Total	40.3%	42.5%	40.8%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.40	49	6.02	54	6.77[/COLOR]
			
Cross+1	1.67	11	6.59	12	7.19
F2L	5.19	29	6.31	33	7.08
LL	3.21	20	7.56	21	7.85
```









Spoiler: (9th) Austin Moore



*Austin Moore* (USA) - 11.05 average - 9th place (15th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 11.15



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y' // inspection
M' u U F' L U x2 // LF block
U' M' L F' r' U x // LB pair
U M' U R' U' r' U' M2' U2 R U' R' // RB block
U R' U R U2' M' U' R' // RF pair
R U R' U R U2' r' // CMLL
U M' // EO
U' M2' U' M' U2 M U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M U2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.15	60	5.38	76	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.83	12	4.24	15	5.30		Lblock/F2B	47%	38%	39%
Rblock	3.21	20	6.23	23	7.17		Rblock/F2B	53%	63%	61%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.04	32	5.30	38	6.29	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	54%	53%	50%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.29	7	5.43	8	6.20		CMLL/Total	12%	12%	11%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.82	21	5.50	30	7.85	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	34%	35%	39%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.11	28	5.48	38	7.44		L10P/Total	46%	47%	50%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y' // inspection
r R' u U F' L U x2 // LF block
U' r L R' F' r' U x // LB pair
U M' U R' U' r' U' (r L) l' R' U2 l F' l' // RB block
U R' U R U' U' M' U' R' // RF pair
R U R' U R U' U' r' // CMLL
U r R' // EO
U' r R' U U' r R' U' r R' U2 L' l U' // UL/UR
r R' r' S' f x U' L U2 r' R U' U' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.18



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

z // inspection
r D L U x // LB block
R' F' r' F' // LF pair
U' M2' U R2 U2' r' U' r // RB block
U2' r M' U' r' U2 r U r' // RF pair
U r' F R F' r U2 R' U' r' F R F' // CMLL
U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M' U M2' // UL/UR
U M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.18	58	5.19	74	6.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.67	8	4.79	9	5.39		Lblock/F2B	33%	33%	30%
Rblock	3.42	16	4.68	21	6.14		Rblock/F2B	67%	67%	70%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.09	24	4.72	30	5.89	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	46%	41%	41%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.54	14	5.51	15	5.91		CMLL/Total	23%	24%	20%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.55	20	5.63	29	8.17	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	32%	34%	39%[/COLOR]
L10P	6.09	34	5.58	44	7.22			54%	59%	59%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

z // inspection
r D L U x // LB block
R' F' r' F' // LF pair
U' r R' L l' U R2 U' U' r' U' r // RB block
U' U' r L l' U' r' U2 r U r' // RF pair
U' U U r' F R F' r U2 R' U' r' F R F' // CMLL
M' L' l U' r' R U' r R' U r R' // EO
U2 r R' U2 r R' U' U2 r L R' l' // UL/UR
U L' l U2 r' r L l' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (11.30)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x y' // inspection
D U l F' U l' // LF block
U R' U r' U' r U x // LB pair
U M' U R U' R U M U' R U R' U M2' R' U R2 // RB block
U' M U' M' U' R' // RF pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U M U' M' U M U M' // EO
M' U2 M' U' M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M U2' M U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.30	72	6.37	90	7.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.87	13	6.95	14	7.49		Lblock/F2B	31%	36%	35%
Rblock	4.13	23	5.57	26	6.30		Rblock/F2B	69%	64%	65%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.00	36	6.00	40	6.67	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53%	50%	44%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.23	8	6.50	9	7.32		CMLL/Total	11%	11%	10%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.07	28	6.88	41	10.07	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	36%	39%	46%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.30	36	6.79	50	9.43			47%	50%	56%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x y' // inspection
D U l F' U l' // LF block
U R' U r' U' r U x // LB pair
U M' U R U' R U r' R U' R U R' U L M' l' R' U R2 // RB block
U' r' R U' M' U' R' // RF pair
U U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U r' R U' M' U r' R U L l' // EO
r R' U2 r R' U' U2 L2 L2' U2 L2 l2' U // UL/UR
r R' U2 r' R U' U' M' L M' l' U2 L l' U2 L' M l // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.65)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x' y // inspection
x' U2 F' U l' // LF block
U R r U' x // LB pair
R' U M' U R' U R2' U R2 r' U M' R' U' R // RF block
U2 R U' r R2' U r // RB pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U M2' U M U2 M U' M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.65	50	5.78	60	6.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.79	8	4.47	10	5.59		Lblock/F2B	33%	27%	29%
Rblock	3.68	22	5.98	25	6.79		Rblock/F2B	67%	73%	71%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.47	30	5.48	35	6.40	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	63%	60%	58%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.08	9	8.33	10	9.26		CMLL/Total	12%	18%	17%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.10	11	5.24	15	7.14	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	24%	22%	25%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.18	20	6.29	25	7.86			37%	40%	42%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x' y // inspection
x' U2 F' U l' // LF block
U R r U' x // LB pair
R' U M' U R' U R' R' U R r' R U M' R' U' R // RF block
U U R U' r R2' U r // RB pair
U U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // CMLL
U L M' l' U r' R U r' r U r' R U' L M' l' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 10.83



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

z y2 // inspection
U x' U2 F' U x2 // LB block
r' U' r R' U x' // LF pair
r' U' R' U' R' r' U' r // RB block
U' R U L2 l2' U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U2 f (R U R' U')2 f' // CLLEO
U2 M' U2 M' U // UL/UR
M U2 M U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.83	52	4.80	65	6.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.06	8	3.88	11	5.34		Lblock/F2B	34%	28%	33%
Rblock	4.00	21	5.25	22	5.50		Rblock/F2B	66%	72%	67%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.06	29	4.79	33	5.45	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	56%	56%	51%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.00	13	6.50	14	7.00		CMLL/Total	18%	25%	22%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.77	10	3.61	18	6.50	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	26%	19%	28%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.77	23	4.82	32	6.71			44%	44%	49%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

z y2 // inspection
U x' U2 F' U x2 // LB block
r' U' r R' U x' // LF pair
r' U' R2 U U' R U' R' r' U' r // RB block
U' R U L2 l2' U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U U f R U R' R R' U' R U R' U' f' // CLLEO
U U r R' U U L l' U // UL/UR
r' R U2 r' R U' U' L M' l' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.05	56.67	5.13	71.67	6.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.19	9	4.27	11.67	5.34		Lblock/F2B	38%	33%	35%
Rblock	3.54	19.00	5.36	22.00	6.21		Rblock/F2B	62%	67%	65%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.73	28	4.94	33.67	5.88	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	52%	50%	47%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.94	11.33	5.83	12.33	6.35		CMLL/Total	18%	20%	17%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.38	17.00	5.03	27.00	7.99	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	31%	30%	38%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.32	28.33	5.32	39.33	7.39			48%	50%	55%
```


```
Best from each field
						
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.65	50	6.37	60	7.96[/COLOR]
	
Lblock	1.67	8	6.95	9	7.49
Rblock	3.21	16	6.23	21	7.17
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.09	24	6.00	30	6.67[/COLOR]
	
CMLL	1.08	7	8.33	8	9.26
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.10	10	6.88	15	10.07	[/COLOR]
L10P	3.18	20	6.79	25	9.43
```









Spoiler: (10th) Andy Smith



*Andy Smith* (USA) - 11.14 average - 10th place (3rd solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 13.22



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
(U D') L F' R' y R' D' // cross
U2' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 F' U' F U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.22	81	6.13	86	6.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.79	14	5.02	16	5.73		Cross+1/F2L	31.3%	26.9%	28.1%
F2L	8.92	52	5.83	57	6.39		F2L/Total	67.5%	64.2%	66.3%
LL	4.30	29	6.74	29	6.74		LL/Total	32.5%	35.8%	33.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
(U D') L F' R' y R' D' // cross
U' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 F' U' F U' R R' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' x' R U' l' B // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R R' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - (15.46)



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
(U' D') r U' R' U x' F' D2 y' R // cross
U y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 U' F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U L U L' U y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
R U2' R' U2 x' R U' x R' U' R U R B R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.46	79	5.11	91	5.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.67	17	3.64	20	4.28		Cross+1/F2L	43.0%	31.5%	31.3%
F2L	10.85	54	4.98	64	5.90		F2L/Total	70.2%	68.4%	70.3%
LL	4.61	25	5.42	27	5.86		LL/Total	29.8%	31.6%	29.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
(U' D') r U' R' U x' F' D2 y' R // cross
U y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y y U' F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U L U L' U y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' U' U d U R' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
R U' U' R' U2 x' R U' x R' U' R U R B R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.30



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x' // inspection
B' L U x' R' y R2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.30	66	6.41	71	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.55	13	5.10	16	6.27		Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	35.1%	38.1%
F2L	6.14	37	6.03	42	6.84		F2L/Total	59.6%	56.1%	59.2%
LL	4.16	29	6.97	29	6.97		LL/Total	40.4%	43.9%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x' // inspection
B' L U x' R' y R2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R R' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.91



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y2' U R U R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L' l U' L U l' U l // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.91	61	6.16	69	6.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.90	12	6.32	13	6.84		Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	34.3%	31.7%
F2L	5.28	35	6.63	41	7.77		F2L/Total	53.3%	57.4%	59.4%
LL	4.63	26	5.62	28	6.05		LL/Total	46.7%	42.6%	40.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y2' U R U R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
x R' U' L' l U' r B R' U l // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R R R' U R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.44)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
L F' U2 R // cross
U' y L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R' F R F' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.44	60	7.11	65	7.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.29	8	6.20	9	6.98		Cross+1/F2L	24.6%	22.2%	23.1%
F2L	5.25	36	6.86	39	7.43		F2L/Total	62.2%	60.0%	60.0%
LL	3.19	24	7.52	26	8.15		LL/Total	37.8%	40.0%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
L F' U2 R // cross
U' y L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R' F R F' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x' r U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.14	69.33	6.22	75.33	6.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.41	13.00	5.39	15.00	6.22		Cross+1/F2L	35.6%	31.5%	32.1%
F2L	6.78	41.33	6.10	46.67	6.88		F2L/Total	60.8%	59.6%	61.9%
LL	4.36	28.00	6.42	28.67	6.57		LL/Total	39.2%	40.4%	38.1%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.44	60	7.11	65	7.70[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	1.29	8	6.32	9	6.98
F2L	5.25	35	6.86	39	7.77
LL	3.19	24	7.52	26	8.15
```









Spoiler: (11th) Jun-Hyuk Jang



*Jun-Hyuk Jang* (Korea) - 11.18 average - 11th place (4th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 11.93



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
(U D) r (U' D) x' R D' // cross
y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.93	72	6.04	77	6.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.51	16	4.56	17	4.84		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	35.6%	35.4%
F2L	8.01	45	5.62	48	5.99		F2L/Total	67.1%	62.5%	62.3%
LL	3.92	27	6.89	29	7.40		LL/Total	32.9%	37.5%	37.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
(U D) r (U' D) x' R D' // cross
U U' y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' U' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d U' U L' L U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - (13.71)



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x' // inspection
R' D' U' R L U' x' D R' // cross
U R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
L2' U2 L U L' U L2 // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R2' U R2 U R // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U (M' R') U' R U' r' U2 r U' M // OLL
U' L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.71	64	4.67	68	4.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.05	15	3.70	17	4.20		Cross+1/F2L	48.5%	38.5%	38.6%
F2L	8.35	39	4.67	44	5.27		F2L/Total	60.9%	60.9%	64.7%
LL	5.36	25	4.66	24	4.48		LL/Total	39.1%	39.1%	35.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x' // inspection
R' D' U' R L U' x' D R' // cross
U U U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U U U U L2' U2 L U L' U L2 // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R2' U R2 U R // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U (M' R') U' R U' r' U2 r U' M // OLL
U' L U' R U2 L' U M' B' l U2 L' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 11.46



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 // inspection
r U x' U' R2 B2 // cross
U' R2' u' R2 u R2 // 1st pair
U' R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
d L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' (M' R') U' R U' r' U2 r U' M // OLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.46	61	5.32	63	5.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.50	12	3.43	14	4.00		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	31.6%	34.1%
F2L	8.00	38	4.75	41	5.13		F2L/Total	69.8%	62.3%	65.1%
LL	3.46	23	6.65	22	6.36		LL/Total	30.2%	37.7%	34.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 // inspection
r U x' U' R2 B2 // cross
U U' U' R2' u' R2 u R2 // 1st pair
U U' U' R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' // 2nd pair
U U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
d L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' (M' R') U' R U' r' U2 r U' M // OLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.15



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R2' U R2 U R // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R' U L' U2' R U' R' U2 L R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.15	66	6.50	67	6.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.53	16	6.32	16	6.32		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	37.2%	36.4%
F2L	6.20	43	6.94	44	7.10		F2L/Total	61.1%	65.2%	65.7%
LL	3.95	23	5.82	23	5.82		LL/Total	38.9%	34.8%	34.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R2' U R2 U R // 4th pair
U' U U R U2' (R' l') U l F' R U2' R' // OLL
R' U L' U2' R U' R' U2 r R B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.02)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y2 x' // inspection
(U D) x' R' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
d L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U2 R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.02	62	6.87	64	7.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.52	11	7.24	11	7.24		Cross+1/F2L	30.5%	31.4%	30.6%
F2L	4.99	35	7.01	36	7.21		F2L/Total	55.3%	56.5%	56.3%
LL	4.03	27	6.70	28	6.95		LL/Total	44.7%	43.5%	43.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y2 x' // inspection
(U D) x' R' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
d L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U2' (R' l') U R U' x' U2 l' U l F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.18	66.33	5.93	69.00	6.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.18	14.67	4.61	15.67	4.93		Cross+1/F2L	43.0%	34.9%	35.3%
F2L	7.40	42.00	5.67	44.33	5.99		F2L/Total	66.2%	63.3%	64.3%
LL	3.78	24.33	6.44	24.67	6.53		LL/Total	33.8%	36.7%	35.7%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	61	6.87	63	7.10[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	1.52	11	7.24	11	7.24
F2L	4.99	35	7.01	36	7.21
LL	3.46	23	6.89	22	7.40
```









Spoiler: (12th) Andy Tsao



*Andy Tsao* (USA) - 11.21 average - 12th place (8th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.68



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
D' U r U' R' D' x' // pseudo cross
U d R U' R' D' // Xcross
y2' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R2' U R' B' R U' R2' U R B R' // OLL
U3 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.66	64	6.00	70	6.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.37	12	5.06	13	5.49		Cross+1/F2L	41.3%	35.3%	34.2%
F2L	5.74	34	5.92	38	6.62		F2L/Total	53.8%	53.1%	54.3%
LL	4.92	30	6.10	32	6.50		LL/Total	46.2%	46.9%	45.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x2 // inspection
D' U r U' R' D' x' // cross
U d R U' R' D' // 1st pair
y2' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' R2' U R' B' R U' R2' U R B R' // OLL
U U U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 12.28



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x2 y // inspection
D U R' F R2 L y' D2' R' // cross
U2 y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U y R U' R' y' U L' U L // 2nd pair
R2 U' R2' U R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.28	58	4.72	66	5.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.53	12	3.40	15	4.25		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	33.3%	34.9%
F2L	8.16	36	4.41	43	5.27		F2L/Total	66.4%	62.1%	65.2%
LL	4.12	22	5.34	23	5.58		LL/Total	33.6%	37.9%	34.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x2 y // inspection
D U R' F R2 L y' D2' R' // cross
U U y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U y R U' R' y' U L' U L // 2nd pair
R2 U' R2' U R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U U' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (13.94)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 y' // inspection
F R U' (r' L') U (x y') L // cross
U R U2' R' L U' L' d U2 L U' L' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // 2nd pair
y' U3 L' U' L R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
R U2' R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.94	72	5.16	81	5.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.29	20	4.66	23	5.36		Cross+1/F2L	46.3%	44.4%	43.4%
F2L	9.26	45	4.86	53	5.72		F2L/Total	66.4%	62.5%	65.4%
LL	4.68	27	5.77	28	5.98		LL/Total	33.6%	37.5%	34.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x2 y' // inspection
F R U' (r' L') U (x y') L // cross
U R U2' R' L U' L' d U U L U' L' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R2 U' U' R' R R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // 2nd pair
y' U U U L' U' L R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U' R U2' R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (9.11)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' d' R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2' U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.11	55	6.04	57	6.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.71	12	4.43	12	4.43		Cross+1/F2L	67.6%	40.0%	37.5%
F2L	4.01	30	7.48	32	7.98		F2L/Total	44.0%	54.5%	56.1%
LL	5.10	25	4.90	25	4.90		LL/Total	56.0%	45.5%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' d' R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R f' S // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2' U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 10.66



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
L F' U2 R // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2 R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.66	57	5.35	65	6.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.71	8	4.68	10	5.85		Cross+1/F2L	28.7%	24.2%	25.6%
F2L	5.96	33	5.54	39	6.54		F2L/Total	55.9%	57.9%	60.0%
LL	4.70	24	5.11	26	5.53		LL/Total	44.1%	42.1%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x2 // inspection
L F' U U R // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2 R d' L' L L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U F' x L U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.20	59.67	5.33	67.00	5.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.54	10.67	4.20	12.67	4.99		Cross+1/F2L	38.3%	31.1%	31.7%
F2L	6.62	34.33	5.19	40.00	6.04		F2L/Total	59.1%	57.5%	59.7%
LL	4.58	25.33	5.53	27.00	5.90		LL/Total	40.9%	42.5%	40.3%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.11	55	6.04	57	6.57[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	1.71	8	5.06	10	5.85
F2L	4.01	30	7.48	32	7.98
LL	4.12	22	6.10	23	6.50
```









Spoiler: (13th) Baramee Pookcharoen



*Baramee Pookcharoen* (Thailand) - 11.26 average - 13th place (1st solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.65



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x' // inspection
D R U' L U (z x') R U y' R' F R // cross
R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
z U R' U' R x' U' R U (z' y') // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.65	61	5.73	69	6.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.84	19	4.95	21	5.47		Cross+1/F2L	51.8%	46.3%	43.8%
F2L	7.42	41	5.53	48	6.47		F2L/Total	69.7%	67.2%	69.6%
LL	3.23	20	6.19	21	6.50		LL/Total	30.3%	32.8%	30.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y x' // inspection
D R U' L U (z x') R U y' R' F R // cross
U U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
z U R' U' R x' U' R U (z' y') // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 12.86



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
U' D' r U' R' x' D2' y' R // cross
U y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
U y R U R' z R U R' U' R x' U' R U z' // 3rd pair
R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' U l' U R U' l U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.86	71	5.52	80	6.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.32	15	4.52	18	5.42		Cross+1/F2L	38.9%	39.5%	38.3%
F2L	8.54	38	4.45	47	5.50		F2L/Total	66.4%	53.5%	58.8%
LL	4.32	33	7.64	33	7.64		LL/Total	33.6%	46.5%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y x2 // inspection
U' D' r U' R' x' D2' y' R // cross
U y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
U y R U R' z R U R' U' R x' U' R U z' // 3rd pair
R' U R // 4th pair
U U' R U R' U l' U R U' l U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (13.08)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

y x' // inspection
U l U' z U2 x' U2 z' // cross
U2 z U R U' R U R' U' z' // 1st pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R U' z U' R' U z' // 2nd pair
U2 y U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' l' U R U' x' U2 M' U R U' r' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.08	70	5.35	82	6.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.80	13	4.64	18	6.43		Cross+1/F2L	32.8%	31.7%	35.3%
F2L	8.54	41	4.80	51	5.97		F2L/Total	65.3%	58.6%	62.2%
LL	4.54	29	6.39	31	6.83		LL/Total	34.7%	41.4%	37.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

y x' // inspection
U l U' z U2 x' U2 z' // cross
U2 z U R U' R U R' U' z' // 1st pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R U' z U' R' U z' // 2nd pair
U2 y U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U' U' R' l' U R U' x' U2 M' U R U' r' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.28



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x' // inspection
R' U F r U x2' // cross
U' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
z (U R U' R')2 U R U' z' // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 (x' y') U' R' U (x' z') R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.28	57	5.54	65	6.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	14	5.43	16	6.20		Cross+1/F2L	43.0%	38.9%	38.1%
F2L	6.00	36	6.00	42	7.00		F2L/Total	58.4%	63.2%	64.6%
LL	4.28	21	4.91	23	5.37		LL/Total	41.6%	36.8%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x' // inspection
R' U F r U x2' // cross
U' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
z (U R U' R')2 U R U' z' // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 (x' y') U' R' U (x' z') R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.02)



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x' // inspection
L R U' x' // cross
U2' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.02	60	6.65	68	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.83	11	6.01	14	7.65		Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	32.4%	35.0%
F2L	4.87	34	6.98	40	8.21		F2L/Total	54.0%	56.7%	58.8%
LL	4.15	26	6.27	28	6.75		LL/Total	46.0%	43.3%	41.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x' // inspection
L R U' x' // cross
U' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.26	63.00	5.59	71.33	6.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.25	16.00	4.93	18.33	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	41.7%	40.1%
F2L	7.32	38.33	5.24	45.67	6.24		F2L/Total	65.0%	60.8%	64.0%
LL	3.94	24.67	6.26	25.67	6.51		LL/Total	35.0%	39.2%	36.0%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	57	6.65	65	7.54[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.83	11	6.01	14	7.65
F2L	4.87	34	6.98	40	8.21
LL	3.23	20	7.64	21	7.64
```









Spoiler: (14th) Edward Lin



*Edward Lin* (USA) - 11.41 average - 14th place (9th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.55



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

x2 // inspection
D2 r' R F' D' L // cross
U2' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U2' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U3' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.55	63	5.97	72	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.64	9	3.41	12	4.55		Cross+1/F2L	38.8%	26.5%	27.9%
F2L	6.81	34	4.99	43	6.31		F2L/Total	64.5%	54.0%	59.7%
LL	3.74	29	7.75	29	7.75		LL/Total	35.5%	46.0%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

x2 // inspection
D D r' R F' D' L // cross
U' (U' y) R U' R' // 1st pair
U' (U' y) R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.11



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x y2 // inspection
M2' U' r' x' // cross
y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.11	60	5.40	70	6.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.20	12	3.75	17	5.31		Cross+1/F2L	46.6%	34.3%	38.6%
F2L	6.87	35	5.09	44	6.40		F2L/Total	61.8%	58.3%	62.9%
LL	4.24	25	5.90	26	6.13		LL/Total	38.2%	41.7%	37.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

x y2 // inspection
r R' M' U' r' x' // cross
U' U y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' U y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (10.09 DNF)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x y' // inspection
L' U R' U L' (x' z') x' u // cross
U u' R' U' R D // 1st pair
U2' y R' U' R U' y R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.09	52	5.15	60	5.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.79	11	3.94	14	5.02		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	34.4%	35.0%
F2L	7.04	32	4.55	40	5.68		F2L/Total	69.8%	61.5%	66.7%
LL	3.05	20	6.56	20	6.56		LL/Total	30.2%	38.5%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x y' // inspection
L' U R' U L' (x' z') x' u // cross
U u' R' U' R D // 1st pair
U' y U' R' U' R U' y R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (9.59)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' (U' y) R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.59	57	5.94	61	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.20	12	5.45	12	5.45		Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	31.6%	28.6%
F2L	6.50	38	5.85	42	6.46		F2L/Total	67.8%	66.7%	68.9%
LL	3.09	19	6.15	19	6.15		LL/Total	32.2%	33.3%	31.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y x2 // inspection
R' F D L D // cross
R U R' (U' y) R' U' R // 1st pair
U U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' R R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 12.58



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x' // inspection
L R U' x' // cross
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' U2' R y R' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' y' R' U (l R) U' R' U x // 4th pair
R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R // OLL
U2' y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.58	66	5.25	84	6.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.74	11	6.32	13	7.47		Cross+1/F2L	21.9%	29.7%	25.5%
F2L	7.96	37	4.65	51	6.41		F2L/Total	63.3%	56.1%	60.7%
LL	4.62	29	6.28	33	7.14		LL/Total	36.7%	43.9%	39.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y x' // inspection
L R U' x' // cross
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U U' R' U' U' R y R' U' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U U' y U U y' R' U U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' y' R' U (l R) U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' U R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R // OLL
U' U' y l' U R' D D R U' R' D R2 R2' D (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.41	63.00	5.52	75.33	6.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.53	10.67	4.22	14.00	5.54		Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	30.2%	30.4%
F2L	7.21	35.33	4.90	46.00	6.38		F2L/Total	63.2%	56.1%	61.1%
LL	4.20	27.67	6.59	29.33	6.98		LL/Total	36.8%	43.9%	38.9%
```


```
Best from each field (including DNF)
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.59	52	5.97	60	6.82[/COLOR]
			
Cross+1	1.74	9	6.32	12	7.47
F2L	6.50	32	5.85	40	6.46			
LL	3.05	19	7.75	19	7.75
```









Spoiler: (15th) Thom Barlow



*Thom Barlow* (United Kingdom) - 11.68 average - 15th place (10th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (10.53)



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

x2 // inspection
L F' l' // LB block
(x' z) R U' x' U F' // LF pair
U2' r' U' r // RF block
U R U2' R' U' R // RB pair
U' R U (R' U R U')2 R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M U M' U' M U M' // EO
M' U2 M U' // UL/UR
E2' M E2' M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.53	51	4.84	62	5.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.91	7	3.66	9	4.71		Lblock/F2B	35.8%	36.8%	39.1%
Rblock	3.42	12	3.51	14	4.09		Rblock/F2B	64.2%	63.2%	60.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.33	19	3.56	23	4.32	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50.6%	37.3%	37.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.08	16	7.69	17	8.17		CMLL/Total	19.8%	31.4%	27.4%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.12	16	5.13	22	7.05	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	29.6%	31.4%	35.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.20	32	6.15	39	7.50		L10P/Total	49.4%	62.7%	62.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

x2 // inspection
L F' l' // LB block
(x' z) R U' x' U F' // LF pair
r r' U' U' r' U' r // RF block
U R U' U' R' U' R // RB pair
U' R U (R' U R U')3 U' R' // CMLL
U' R r' U M' U' R r' U M' // EO
M' U U r' R U' // UL/UR
(E' d') D M (d' E') D M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.59



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

z y2 // inspection
B D' r U // LB block
x2' R U r' U (r L) F' // LF pair
r' U' r2 U R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // RB block
U R' U2' R U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL
U2' M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U M2' U' M2' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.59	67	5.78	74	6.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.00	11	3.67	11	3.67		Lblock/F2B	48.3%	32.4%	31.4%
Rblock	3.21	23	7.17	24	7.48		Rblock/F2B	51.7%	67.6%	68.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.21	34	5.48	35	5.64	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53.6%	50.7%	47.3%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.00	15	7.50	16	8.00		CMLL/Total	17.3%	22.4%	21.6%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.38	18	5.33	23	6.80	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	29.2%	26.9%	31.1%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.38	33	6.13	39	7.25		L10P/Total	46.4%	49.3%	52.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

z y2 // inspection
B D' r U // LB block
x2' R U r' U (r L) F' // LF pair
r' U' r2 U R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // RB block
U R' U' U' R U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL
U' U' M' U M' U r' R U' M' // EO
U (R' M') r U' r (M' R') U // UL/UR
M' M' U2 M U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (13.38)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

y' x // inspection
U L' U' R' z2 y // LF block
U' R' U2' r R2 U R' U' x // LB pair
U M2' U R' U' R' // RF block
M' U R' U R U' R' U R // RB pair
U3 l U' R' D R U R' D' x // CMLL
M2' U M U' M' // EO
U M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.38	54	4.04	69	5.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.87	12	3.10	17	4.39		Lblock/F2B	51.9%	40.0%	45.9%
Rblock	3.59	18	5.01	20	5.57		Rblock/F2B	48.1%	60.0%	54.1%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	7.46	30	4.02	37	4.96	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	55.8%	55.6%	53.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.79	9	3.23	12	4.30		CMLL/Total	20.9%	16.7%	17.4%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.13	15	4.79	20	6.39	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	23.4%	27.8%	29.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.92	24	4.05	32	5.41		L10P/Total	44.2%	44.4%	46.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

y' x // inspection
U L' U' R' z (z y) // LF block
U' R' U' U' r R R U R' U' x // LB pair
U M' M' U R' U' R' // RF block
M' U R' U' R R' U U R U' R' U R // RB pair
U U U l U' R' D R U R' D' x // CMLL
(R' M') r U r' R U' M' // EO
U r' R U U M' U' // UL/UR
r' R U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.68



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x' y2 // inspection
R2' U' R // LB block
U' y' U' r' U' R' F // LF pair
r' U R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // RF block
M' U' r' U R // RB pair
U3 R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R // CMLL
M' U2' M' U2 M U M' // EO
U' M U2 M U // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.68	51	4.78	56	5.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.41	9	3.73	10	4.15		Lblock/F2B	45.9%	36.0%	38.5%
Rblock	2.84	16	5.63	16	5.63		Rblock/F2B	54.1%	64.0%	61.5%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.25	25	4.76	26	4.95	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	49.2%	49.0%	46.4%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.54	12	4.72	14	5.51		CMLL/Total	23.8%	23.5%	25.0%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.89	14	4.84	16	5.54	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	27.1%	27.5%	28.6%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.43	26	4.79	30	5.52		L10P/Total	50.8%	51.0%	53.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

x' y2 // inspection
R2' U' R // LB block
U' y' U' r' U' R' F // LF pair
r' U R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // RF block
M' U' r' U R // RB pair
U U U R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R // CMLL
(R' M') R U2' r R' U2 M U M' // EO
U' r' R U2 r' R U // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 12.77



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y' // inspection
U' L U' L' z' // LB block
U r' U r2 U' x' // LF pair
U' r2 M U R U' R' U R U' R' // RB block
R' U M U' r U' r' // RF pair
U3' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL
U M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
M2' U M' U2 M U // UL/UR
U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.77	58	4.54	69	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.21	9	4.07	11	4.98		Lblock/F2B	42.4%	33.3%	35.5%
Rblock	3.00	18	6.00	20	6.67		Rblock/F2B	57.6%	66.7%	64.5%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.21	27	5.18	31	5.95	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	40.8%	46.6%	44.9%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.83	9	3.18	11	3.89		CMLL/Total	22.2%	15.5%	15.9%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.73	22	4.65	27	5.71	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	37.0%	37.9%	39.1%[/COLOR]
L10P	7.56	31	4.10	38	5.03		L10P/Total	59.2%	53.4%	55.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

y' // inspection
U' L U' L' z' // LB block
U r' U r2 U' x' // LF pair
U' r2 r' R U R U' R' U R U' R' // RB block
R' U r' R U' r U' r' // RF pair
U' U' U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL
U M' U M' U r' R U' M' // EO
(R' M') r U M' U U r' R U // UL/UR
r' R U2 U' U' M' U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.68	58.67	5.02	66.33	5.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.54	10	3.81	10.67	4.20		Lblock/F2B	45.7%	33.7%	34.8%
Rblock	3.02	19.00	6.30	20.00	6.63		Rblock/F2B	54.3%	66.3%	65.2%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.56	29	5.16	30.67	5.52	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	47.6%	48.9%	46.2%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.46	12.00	4.88	13.67	5.56		CMLL/Total	21.0%	20.5%	20.6%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.67	18.00	4.91	19.67	5.36	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	31.4%	30.7%	29.6%[/COLOR]
L10P	6.12	30.00	4.90	33.33	5.44		L10P/Total	52.4%	51.1%	50.3%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.53	51	5.78	56	6.38[/COLOR]
				
Lblock	1.91	7	4.07	9	4.98
Rblock	2.84	12	7.17	14	7.48
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.21	19	5.48	23	5.95[/COLOR]
			
CMLL	2.00	9	7.69	11	8.17
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.89	14	5.33	16	7.05[/COLOR]
L10P	5.20	24	6.15	30	7.50
```









Spoiler: (16th) Louis Cormier



*Louis Cormier* (Canada) - 11.83 average - 16th place (2nd solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 13.71



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y2 // inspection
U2 R' r F' U' l x' // cross
U' R U2' R' U L' U L U y L U L' // missed pair
U R U' R' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.71	67	4.89	79	5.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.72	24	4.20	29	5.07		Cross+1/F2L	57.7%	54.5%	54.7%
F2L	9.91	44	4.44	53	5.35		F2L/Total	72.3%	65.7%	67.1%
LL	3.80	23	6.05	26	6.84		LL/Total	27.7%	34.3%	32.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B R' D R' D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D

y2 // inspection
U2 R' r F' U' l x' // cross
U' R U' U' R' U L' U L U2 y U' L U L' U R U' R' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U U U' x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.38



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y2 x // inspection
R2' r2 D L' // missed cross
U2' y L U L' // 1st pair
y' M2' U2 M2' y U' R' F R // fix cross
R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.38	59	5.18	65	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.21	14	3.33	19	4.51		Cross+1/F2L	57.8%	40.0%	46.3%
F2L	7.29	35	4.80	41	5.62		F2L/Total	64.1%	59.3%	63.1%
LL	4.09	24	5.87	24	5.87		LL/Total	35.9%	40.7%	36.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L' B D' U2 B D F' D'

y2 x // inspection
R2' r2 D L' // missed cross
U' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
y' M2' U2 M2' y U' R' F R // fix cross
R U' U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (14.03+)



U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B F D F2 R D2 F' L' D B'

x y // inspection
R' U r' x' D R' D // cross
R U' R' U y' L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.03	59	4.90	65	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.07	13	4.23	15	4.89		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	37.1%	36.6%
F2L	7.19	35	4.87	41	5.70		F2L/Total	59.8%	59.3%	63.1%
LL	4.84	24	4.96	24	4.96		LL/Total	40.2%	40.7%	36.9%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - (9.71)



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y2 x // inspection
R r2' D' R F2 // cross
U' R' U' R U' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U2' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.71	65	6.69	71	7.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.29	13	5.68	14	6.11		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	33.3%	32.6%
F2L	5.62	39	6.94	43	7.65		F2L/Total	57.9%	60.0%	60.6%
LL	4.09	26	6.36	28	6.85		LL/Total	42.1%	40.0%	39.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F U B' U L' B U2 L2 B' D' B2

y2 x // inspection
R r2' D' R F2 // cross
U' R' U' R U' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 10.40



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

z' // inspection
L2' U' R' U x' D // cross
d U L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
R' U R U2' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L d' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.40	62	5.96	68	6.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.13	14	4.47	16	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	47.9%	38.9%	39.0%
F2L	6.54	36	5.50	41	6.27		F2L/Total	62.9%	58.1%	60.3%
LL	3.86	26	6.74	27	6.99		LL/Total	37.1%	41.9%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 R B L B2 F' D' F2 R

z' // inspection
L2' U' R' U x' D // cross
d U U U' L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
R' U R U' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L d' L U L' // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.83	62.67	5.30	70.67	5.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.35	17.33	3.98	21.33	4.90		Cross+1/F2L	55.0%	45.2%	47.4%
F2L	7.91	38.33	4.84	45.00	5.69		F2L/Total	66.9%	61.2%	63.7%
LL	3.92	24.33	6.21	25.67	6.55		LL/Total	33.1%	38.8%	36.3%
```


```
Best from each field (+2 not used in calculations)
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]		
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.71	59	6.69	65	7.31[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	2.29	13	5.68	14	6.11
F2L	5.62	35	6.94	41	7.65
LL	3.80	23	6.74	24	6.99
```









Spoiler: Statistical Rankings






Spoiler: Rank by single solve






Spoiler: Best solve






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	6.15	4th	Andrew Ricci
2	7.65	3rd	Thompson Clarke
3	8.40	4th	Ravi Fernando
4	8.43	5th	Phillip Espinoza
5	8.44	5th	Andy Smith
6	8.55	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
7	8.65	4th	Austin Moore
8	8.80	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
9	8.88	5th	Kevin Hays
10	8.94	5th	Anthony Brooks

11	8.96	4th	Thompson Clarke
12	9.02	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
13	9.02	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
14	9.11	1st	Andrew Ricci
15	9.11	4th	Andy Tsao
16	9.13	5th	Thompson Clarke
17	9.15	5th	Andrew Ricci
18	9.52	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
19	9.59	4th	Edward Lin
20	9.71	1st	Kevin Hays

21	9.71	4th	Louis Cormier
22	9.84	4th	Rowe Hessler
23	9.86	4th	Kevin Hays
24	9.90	2nd	Kevin Hays
25	9.91	1st	Rowe Hessler
26	9.91	4th	Andy Smith
27	9.94	4th	Phillip Espinoza
28	10.00	2nd	Anthony Brooks
29	10.05	5th	Ravi Fernando
30	10.13	1st	Anthony Brooks

31	10.15	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
32	10.19	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
33	10.28	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
34	10.30	3rd	Andy Smith
35	10.40	5th	Louis Cormier
36	10.40	2nd	Andrew Ricci
37	10.50	3rd	Kevin Hays
38	10.53	1st	Thom Barlow
39	10.55	1st	Edward Lin
40	10.59	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong

41	10.63	5th	Rowe Hessler
42	10.65	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
43	10.66	1st	Andy Tsao
44	10.66	5th	Andy Tsao
45	10.68	4th	Thom Barlow
46	10.78	3rd	Andrew Ricci
47	10.83	5th	Austin Moore
48	10.88	2nd	Ravi Fernando
49	10.97	3rd	Ravi Fernando
50	11.03	2nd	Rowe Hessler

51	11.11	2nd	Edward Lin
52	11.15	1st	Austin Moore
53	11.18	2nd	Austin Moore
54	11.19	3rd	Rowe Hessler
55	11.30	3rd	Austin Moore
56	11.31	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
57	11.33	4th	Anthony Brooks
58	11.38	2nd	Louis Cormier
59	11.46	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
60	11.59	2nd	Thom Barlow

61	11.75	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
62	11.93	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
63	12.03	3rd	Louis Cormier
64	12.21	1st	Phillip Espinoza
65	12.25	2nd	Thompson Clarke
66	12.28	2nd	Andy Tsao
67	12.34	3rd	Anthony Brooks
68	12.58	5th	Edward Lin
69	12.77	5th	Thom Barlow
70	12.86	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen

71	13.08	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
72	13.22	1st	Andy Smith
73	13.38	3rd	Thom Barlow
74	13.71	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
75	13.71	1st	Louis Cormier
76	13.80	1st	Ravi Fernando
77	13.94	3rd	Andy Tsao
78	15.46	2nd	Andy Smith
79	d 10.09	3rd	Edward Lin
80	d 11.91	1st	Thompson Clarke
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.78	4th	Andrew Ricci
2	7.57	1st	Andrew Ricci
3	7.39	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
4	7.35	5th	Phillip Espinoza
5	7.25	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
6	7.11	5th	Andy Smith
7	6.87	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
8	6.69	4th	Louis Cormier
9	6.65	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
10	6.56	1st	Rowe Hessler

11	6.50	2nd	Anthony Brooks
12	6.50	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
13	6.46	5th	Thompson Clarke
14	6.44	2nd	Andrew Ricci
15	6.41	3rd	Andy Smith
16	6.39	1st	Kevin Hays
17	6.37	3rd	Austin Moore
18	6.23	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
19	6.20	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
20	6.19	5th	Kevin Hays

21	6.16	2nd	Kevin Hays
22	6.16	4th	Andy Smith
23	6.13	1st	Andy Smith
24	6.08	3rd	Anthony Brooks
25	6.07	2nd	Rowe Hessler
26	6.04	5th	Anthony Brooks
27	6.04	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
28	6.04	4th	Andy Tsao
29	6.02	3rd	Ravi Fernando
30	6.01	5th	Andrew Ricci

31	6.00	4th	Rowe Hessler
32	6.00	1st	Andy Tsao
33	5.97	5th	Ravi Fernando
34	5.97	1st	Edward Lin
35	5.96	5th	Louis Cormier
36	5.94	4th	Edward Lin
37	5.87	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
38	5.84	4th	Phillip Espinoza
39	5.83	4th	Ravi Fernando
40	5.81	3rd	Rowe Hessler

41	5.80	4th	Thompson Clarke
42	5.78	2nd	Thom Barlow
43	5.78	4th	Austin Moore
44	5.73	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	5.71	3rd	Kevin Hays
46	5.68	4th	Kevin Hays
47	5.65	1st	Phillip Espinoza
48	5.63	1st	Anthony Brooks
49	5.57	3rd	Andrew Ricci
50	5.54	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen

51	5.52	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
52	5.51	2nd	Ravi Fernando
53	5.46	5th	Rowe Hessler
54	5.40	2nd	Edward Lin
55	5.39	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
56	5.38	1st	Austin Moore
57	5.36	3rd	Thompson Clarke
58	5.35	5th	Andy Tsao
59	5.35	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
60	5.32	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang

61	5.25	5th	Edward Lin
62	5.19	2nd	Austin Moore
63	5.18	2nd	Louis Cormier
64	5.16	3rd	Andy Tsao
65	5.11	2nd	Andy Smith
66	4.98	2nd	Thompson Clarke
67	4.90	3rd	Louis Cormier
68	4.89	1st	Louis Cormier
69	4.84	1st	Thom Barlow
70	4.80	5th	Austin Moore

71	4.78	4th	Thom Barlow
72	4.72	2nd	Andy Tsao
73	4.71	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
74	4.71	1st	Ravi Fernando
75	4.67	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
76	4.59	4th	Anthony Brooks
77	4.54	5th	Thom Barlow
78	4.04	3rd	Thom Barlow
79	d 5.15	3rd	Edward Lin
80	d 5.04	1st	Thompson Clarke
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.11	4th	Andrew Ricci
2	8.07	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
3	8.07	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
4	8.07	5th	Phillip Espinoza
5	8.03	1st	Kevin Hays
6	7.96	3rd	Austin Moore
7	7.90	1st	Andrew Ricci
8	7.70	5th	Andy Smith
9	7.66	5th	Kevin Hays
10	7.54	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen

11	7.37	2nd	Kevin Hays
12	7.34	5th	Thompson Clarke
13	7.31	4th	Louis Cormier
14	7.21	2nd	Andrew Ricci
15	7.20	2nd	Anthony Brooks
16	7.10	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
17	7.06	1st	Rowe Hessler
18	6.96	4th	Andy Smith
19	6.94	4th	Austin Moore
20	6.93	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong

21	6.91	4th	Rowe Hessler
22	6.89	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
23	6.89	3rd	Andy Smith
24	6.82	1st	Austin Moore
25	6.82	1st	Edward Lin
26	6.80	2nd	Rowe Hessler
27	6.77	5th	Ravi Fernando
28	6.74	4th	Phillip Espinoza
29	6.71	5th	Anthony Brooks
30	6.68	5th	Edward Lin

31	6.67	3rd	Kevin Hays
32	6.65	3rd	Ravi Fernando
33	6.62	2nd	Austin Moore
34	6.60	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
35	6.57	1st	Andy Tsao
36	6.56	3rd	Anthony Brooks
37	6.56	5th	Andrew Ricci
38	6.55	1st	Phillip Espinoza
39	6.54	5th	Louis Cormier
40	6.52	1st	Anthony Brooks

41	6.51	1st	Andy Smith
42	6.48	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
43	6.47	4th	Thompson Clarke
44	6.47	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
45	6.45	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
46	6.43	3rd	Rowe Hessler
47	6.43	2nd	Ravi Fernando
48	6.43	4th	Ravi Fernando
49	6.38	2nd	Thom Barlow
50	6.36	4th	Edward Lin

51	6.32	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
52	6.30	2nd	Edward Lin
53	6.29	4th	Kevin Hays
54	6.27	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
55	6.26	4th	Andy Tsao
56	6.22	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
57	6.19	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
58	6.10	5th	Andy Tsao
59	6.04	2nd	Thompson Clarke
60	6.01	3rd	Thompson Clarke

61	6.00	5th	Austin Moore
62	5.94	3rd	Andrew Ricci
63	5.93	5th	Rowe Hessler
64	5.89	2nd	Andy Smith
65	5.89	1st	Thom Barlow
66	5.81	3rd	Andy Tsao
67	5.79	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
68	5.76	1st	Louis Cormier
69	5.72	1st	Ravi Fernando
70	5.71	2nd	Louis Cormier

71	5.50	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
72	5.47	4th	Anthony Brooks
73	5.40	5th	Thom Barlow
74	5.40	3rd	Louis Cormier
75	5.37	2nd	Andy Tsao
76	5.24	4th	Thom Barlow
77	5.16	3rd	Thom Barlow
78	4.96	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
79	d 5.96	1st	Thompson Clarke
80	d 5.95	3rd	Edward Lin
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	41	3rd	Thompson Clarke
2	48	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
3	49	4th	Ravi Fernando
4	50	4th	Austin Moore
5	51	1st	Thom Barlow
6	51	4th	Thom Barlow
7	52	4th	Thompson Clarke
8	52	4th	Anthony Brooks
9	52	5th	Austin Moore
10	54	4th	Andrew Ricci

11	54	5th	Anthony Brooks
12	54	3rd	Thom Barlow
13	55	5th	Andrew Ricci
14	55	5th	Kevin Hays
15	55	4th	Andy Tsao
16	56	4th	Kevin Hays
17	57	1st	Anthony Brooks
18	57	5th	Andy Tsao
19	57	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
20	57	4th	Edward Lin

21	58	4th	Phillip Espinoza
22	58	5th	Rowe Hessler
23	58	2nd	Austin Moore
24	58	2nd	Andy Tsao
25	58	5th	Thom Barlow
26	59	5th	Thompson Clarke
27	59	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
28	59	4th	Rowe Hessler
29	59	2nd	Louis Cormier
30	59	3rd	Louis Cormier

31	60	3rd	Andrew Ricci
32	60	3rd	Kevin Hays
33	60	2nd	Ravi Fernando
34	60	5th	Ravi Fernando
35	60	1st	Austin Moore
36	60	5th	Andy Smith
37	60	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
38	60	2nd	Edward Lin
39	61	2nd	Kevin Hays
40	61	2nd	Thompson Clarke

41	61	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
42	61	4th	Andy Smith
43	61	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
44	61	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	62	5th	Phillip Espinoza
46	62	1st	Kevin Hays
47	62	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
48	62	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
49	62	5th	Louis Cormier
50	63	1st	Edward Lin

51	64	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
52	64	1st	Andy Tsao
53	65	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
54	65	2nd	Anthony Brooks
55	65	1st	Rowe Hessler
56	65	3rd	Rowe Hessler
57	65	1st	Ravi Fernando
58	65	4th	Louis Cormier
59	66	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
60	66	3rd	Ravi Fernando

61	66	3rd	Andy Smith
62	66	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
63	66	5th	Edward Lin
64	67	2nd	Andrew Ricci
65	67	2nd	Rowe Hessler
66	67	2nd	Thom Barlow
67	67	1st	Louis Cormier
68	69	1st	Andrew Ricci
69	69	1st	Phillip Espinoza
70	69	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong

71	70	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
72	71	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
73	72	3rd	Austin Moore
74	72	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
75	72	3rd	Andy Tsao
76	75	3rd	Anthony Brooks
77	79	2nd	Andy Smith
78	81	1st	Andy Smith
79	d 52	3rd	Edward Lin
80	d 60	1st	Thompson Clarke
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	46	3rd	Thompson Clarke
2	59	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
3	54	4th	Ravi Fernando
4	60	4th	Austin Moore
5	62	1st	Thom Barlow
6	56	4th	Thom Barlow
7	58	4th	Thompson Clarke
8	62	4th	Anthony Brooks
9	65	5th	Austin Moore
10	56	4th	Andrew Ricci

11	60	5th	Anthony Brooks
12	69	3rd	Thom Barlow
13	60	5th	Andrew Ricci
14	68	5th	Kevin Hays
15	57	4th	Andy Tsao
16	62	4th	Kevin Hays
17	66	1st	Anthony Brooks
18	65	5th	Andy Tsao
19	65	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
20	61	4th	Edward Lin

21	67	4th	Phillip Espinoza
22	63	5th	Rowe Hessler
23	74	2nd	Austin Moore
24	66	2nd	Andy Tsao
25	69	5th	Thom Barlow
26	67	5th	Thompson Clarke
27	66	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
28	68	4th	Rowe Hessler
29	65	2nd	Louis Cormier
30	65	3rd	Louis Cormier

31	64	3rd	Andrew Ricci
32	70	3rd	Kevin Hays
33	70	2nd	Ravi Fernando
34	68	5th	Ravi Fernando
35	76	1st	Austin Moore
36	65	5th	Andy Smith
37	68	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
38	70	2nd	Edward Lin
39	73	2nd	Kevin Hays
40	74	2nd	Thompson Clarke

41	70	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
42	69	4th	Andy Smith
43	63	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
44	69	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	68	5th	Phillip Espinoza
46	78	1st	Kevin Hays
47	69	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
48	64	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
49	68	5th	Louis Cormier
50	72	1st	Edward Lin

51	68	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
52	70	1st	Andy Tsao
53	71	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
54	72	2nd	Anthony Brooks
55	70	1st	Rowe Hessler
56	72	3rd	Rowe Hessler
57	79	1st	Ravi Fernando
58	71	4th	Louis Cormier
59	73	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
60	73	3rd	Ravi Fernando

61	71	3rd	Andy Smith
62	67	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
63	84	5th	Edward Lin
64	75	2nd	Andrew Ricci
65	75	2nd	Rowe Hessler
66	74	2nd	Thom Barlow
67	79	1st	Louis Cormier
68	72	1st	Andrew Ricci
69	80	1st	Phillip Espinoza
70	76	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong

71	82	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
72	80	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
73	90	3rd	Austin Moore
74	77	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
75	81	3rd	Andy Tsao
76	81	3rd	Anthony Brooks
77	91	2nd	Andy Smith
78	86	1st	Andy Smith
79	d 60	3rd	Edward Lin
80	d 71	1st	Thompson Clarke
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best cross+1






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.29	5th	Andy Smith
2	1.35	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
3	1.41	5th	Andrew Ricci
4	1.52	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
5	1.55	5th	Kevin Hays
6	1.67	5th	Ravi Fernando
7	1.68	5th	Phillip Espinoza
8	1.71	5th	Andy Tsao
9	1.74	5th	Edward Lin
10	1.79	4th	Andrew Ricci

11	1.83	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
12	1.90	4th	Andy Smith
13	1.93	5th	Thompson Clarke
14	1.98	5th	Anthony Brooks
15	2.01	3rd	Andrew Ricci
16	2.03	2nd	Anthony Brooks
17	2.09	1st	Rowe Hessler
18	2.15	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
19	2.20	4th	Edward Lin
20	2.24	4th	Ravi Fernando

21	2.29	4th	Louis Cormier
22	2.33	1st	Andrew Ricci
23	2.37	1st	Andy Tsao
24	2.49	3rd	Kevin Hays
25	2.53	4th	Kevin Hays
26	2.53	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
27	2.55	3rd	Andy Smith
28	2.58	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
29	2.64	1st	Edward Lin
30	2.70	4th	Phillip Espinoza

31	2.71	4th	Andy Tsao
32	2.73	4th	Thompson Clarke
33	2.74	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
34	2.76	1st	Anthony Brooks
35	2.76	3rd	Anthony Brooks
36	2.78	5th	Rowe Hessler
37	2.79	1st	Andy Smith
38	2.79	3rd	Edward Lin
39	2.80	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
40	2.82	3rd	Ravi Fernando

41	2.84	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
42	2.97	2nd	Kevin Hays
43	3.04	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
44	3.07	3rd	Louis Cormier
45	3.08	1st	Thompson Clarke
46	3.13	5th	Louis Cormier
47	3.18	2nd	Rowe Hessler
48	3.20	2nd	Edward Lin
49	3.21	1st	Ravi Fernando
50	3.31	4th	Anthony Brooks

51	3.32	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
52	3.36	3rd	Thompson Clarke
53	3.37	4th	Rowe Hessler
54	3.48	2nd	Andrew Ricci
55	3.50	3rd	Rowe Hessler
56	3.50	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
57	3.51	1st	Kevin Hays
58	3.51	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
59	3.53	2nd	Andy Tsao
60	3.62	1st	Phillip Espinoza

61	3.70	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
62	3.82	2nd	Ravi Fernando
63	3.84	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
64	4.05	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
65	4.21	2nd	Thompson Clarke
66	4.21	2nd	Louis Cormier
67	4.23	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
68	4.29	3rd	Andy Tsao
69	4.67	2nd	Andy Smith
70	5.72	1st	Louis Cormier
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.15	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
2	7.80	5th	Andrew Ricci
3	7.24	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
4	6.70	4th	Andrew Ricci
5	6.59	5th	Ravi Fernando
6	6.55	5th	Phillip Espinoza
7	6.32	4th	Andy Smith
8	6.32	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	6.32	5th	Edward Lin
10	6.22	5th	Thompson Clarke

11	6.20	5th	Andy Smith
12	6.16	3rd	Anthony Brooks
13	6.01	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
14	5.74	1st	Rowe Hessler
15	5.70	1st	Kevin Hays
16	5.68	4th	Louis Cormier
17	5.59	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
18	5.58	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
19	5.45	4th	Edward Lin
20	5.43	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen

21	5.40	5th	Rowe Hessler
22	5.36	4th	Ravi Fernando
23	5.25	1st	Phillip Espinoza
24	5.22	3rd	Kevin Hays
25	5.19	1st	Thompson Clarke
26	5.16	5th	Kevin Hays
27	5.10	3rd	Andy Smith
28	5.06	1st	Andy Tsao
29	5.05	2nd	Kevin Hays
30	5.05	5th	Anthony Brooks

31	5.02	1st	Andy Smith
32	4.98	1st	Ravi Fernando
33	4.95	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
34	4.93	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
35	4.74	4th	Kevin Hays
36	4.74	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
37	4.72	1st	Andrew Ricci
38	4.72	2nd	Rowe Hessler
39	4.68	5th	Andy Tsao
40	4.66	3rd	Andy Tsao

41	4.64	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
42	4.61	3rd	Ravi Fernando
43	4.56	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
44	4.52	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	4.48	3rd	Andrew Ricci
46	4.47	5th	Louis Cormier
47	4.44	4th	Phillip Espinoza
48	4.43	4th	Andy Tsao
49	4.40	4th	Thompson Clarke
50	4.32	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong

51	4.31	2nd	Andrew Ricci
52	4.23	3rd	Louis Cormier
53	4.20	1st	Louis Cormier
54	4.17	3rd	Thompson Clarke
55	4.04	2nd	Thompson Clarke
56	4.00	3rd	Rowe Hessler
57	3.94	2nd	Anthony Brooks
58	3.94	3rd	Edward Lin
59	3.93	4th	Anthony Brooks
60	3.86	4th	Rowe Hessler

61	3.78	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
62	3.75	2nd	Edward Lin
63	3.70	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
64	3.66	2nd	Ravi Fernando
65	3.64	2nd	Andy Smith
66	3.43	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
67	3.41	1st	Edward Lin
68	3.40	2nd	Andy Tsao
69	3.33	2nd	Louis Cormier
70	3.26	1st	Anthony Brooks
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.51	5th	Andrew Ricci
2	8.15	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
3	7.65	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
4	7.47	5th	Edward Lin
5	7.26	4th	Andrew Ricci
6	7.24	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
7	7.19	5th	Ravi Fernando
8	7.12	1st	Kevin Hays
9	6.98	5th	Andy Smith
10	6.84	4th	Andy Smith

11	6.74	5th	Thompson Clarke
12	6.58	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
13	6.55	5th	Phillip Espinoza
14	6.45	5th	Kevin Hays
15	6.43	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
16	6.40	2nd	Kevin Hays
17	6.35	1st	Phillip Espinoza
18	6.32	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
19	6.27	3rd	Andy Smith
20	6.22	1st	Rowe Hessler

21	6.20	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
22	6.16	3rd	Anthony Brooks
23	6.12	5th	Rowe Hessler
24	6.11	4th	Louis Cormier
25	6.06	5th	Anthony Brooks
26	6.05	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
27	5.93	4th	Phillip Espinoza
28	5.85	5th	Andy Tsao
29	5.84	1st	Thompson Clarke
30	5.80	4th	Ravi Fernando

31	5.73	1st	Andy Smith
32	5.63	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
33	5.62	3rd	Kevin Hays
34	5.61	1st	Ravi Fernando
35	5.49	1st	Andy Tsao
36	5.47	3rd	Andrew Ricci
37	5.47	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
38	5.47	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
39	5.45	4th	Edward Lin
40	5.44	4th	Anthony Brooks

41	5.42	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
42	5.41	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
43	5.36	3rd	Andy Tsao
44	5.32	3rd	Ravi Fernando
45	5.31	2nd	Edward Lin
46	5.17	2nd	Andrew Ricci
47	5.15	1st	Andrew Ricci
48	5.13	4th	Thompson Clarke
49	5.11	5th	Louis Cormier
50	5.07	1st	Louis Cormier

51	5.06	3rd	Thompson Clarke
52	5.03	2nd	Rowe Hessler
53	5.02	3rd	Edward Lin
54	4.99	2nd	Thompson Clarke
55	4.97	2nd	Ravi Fernando
56	4.96	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
57	4.93	2nd	Anthony Brooks
58	4.89	3rd	Louis Cormier
59	4.84	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
60	4.75	4th	Rowe Hessler

61	4.74	4th	Kevin Hays
62	4.71	1st	Anthony Brooks
63	4.57	3rd	Rowe Hessler
64	4.55	1st	Edward Lin
65	4.51	2nd	Louis Cormier
66	4.43	4th	Andy Tsao
67	4.28	2nd	Andy Smith
68	4.25	2nd	Andy Tsao
69	4.20	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
70	4.00	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8	5th	Kevin Hays
2	8	2nd	Anthony Brooks
3	8	5th	Andy Smith
4	8	5th	Andy Tsao
5	9	3rd	Andrew Ricci
6	9	1st	Anthony Brooks
7	9	1st	Edward Lin
8	10	5th	Anthony Brooks
9	11	1st	Andrew Ricci
10	11	5th	Andrew Ricci

11	11	5th	Phillip Espinoza
12	11	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
13	11	5th	Ravi Fernando
14	11	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
15	11	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
16	11	3rd	Edward Lin
17	11	5th	Edward Lin
18	12	4th	Andrew Ricci
19	12	4th	Phillip Espinoza
20	12	4th	Kevin Hays

21	12	4th	Thompson Clarke
22	12	5th	Thompson Clarke
23	12	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
24	12	1st	Rowe Hessler
25	12	4th	Ravi Fernando
26	12	4th	Andy Smith
27	12	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
28	12	1st	Andy Tsao
29	12	2nd	Andy Tsao
30	12	4th	Andy Tsao

31	12	2nd	Edward Lin
32	12	4th	Edward Lin
33	13	3rd	Kevin Hays
34	13	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
35	13	4th	Anthony Brooks
36	13	4th	Rowe Hessler
37	13	3rd	Ravi Fernando
38	13	3rd	Andy Smith
39	13	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
40	13	3rd	Louis Cormier

41	13	4th	Louis Cormier
42	14	3rd	Thompson Clarke
43	14	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
44	14	3rd	Rowe Hessler
45	14	2nd	Ravi Fernando
46	14	1st	Andy Smith
47	14	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
48	14	2nd	Louis Cormier
49	14	5th	Louis Cormier
50	15	2nd	Andrew Ricci

51	15	2nd	Kevin Hays
52	15	2nd	Rowe Hessler
53	15	5th	Rowe Hessler
54	15	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
55	15	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
56	16	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
57	16	1st	Thompson Clarke
58	16	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
59	16	1st	Ravi Fernando
60	16	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang

61	16	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
62	17	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
63	17	2nd	Thompson Clarke
64	17	3rd	Anthony Brooks
65	17	2nd	Andy Smith
66	19	1st	Phillip Espinoza
67	19	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
68	20	1st	Kevin Hays
69	20	3rd	Andy Tsao
70	24	1st	Louis Cormier
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9	5th	Andy Smith
2	10	5th	Kevin Hays
3	10	2nd	Anthony Brooks
4	10	5th	Andy Tsao
5	11	3rd	Andrew Ricci
6	11	5th	Phillip Espinoza
7	11	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	11	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	12	1st	Andrew Ricci
10	12	5th	Andrew Ricci

11	12	4th	Kevin Hays
12	12	5th	Anthony Brooks
13	12	5th	Ravi Fernando
14	12	4th	Andy Tsao
15	12	1st	Edward Lin
16	12	4th	Edward Lin
17	13	4th	Andrew Ricci
18	13	5th	Thompson Clarke
19	13	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
20	13	1st	Anthony Brooks

21	13	1st	Rowe Hessler
22	13	4th	Ravi Fernando
23	13	4th	Andy Smith
24	13	1st	Andy Tsao
25	13	5th	Edward Lin
26	14	3rd	Kevin Hays
27	14	4th	Thompson Clarke
28	14	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
29	14	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
30	14	3rd	Edward Lin

31	14	4th	Louis Cormier
32	15	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
33	15	3rd	Ravi Fernando
34	15	2nd	Andy Tsao
35	15	3rd	Louis Cormier
36	16	4th	Phillip Espinoza
37	16	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
38	16	2nd	Rowe Hessler
39	16	3rd	Rowe Hessler
40	16	4th	Rowe Hessler

41	16	1st	Andy Smith
42	16	3rd	Andy Smith
43	16	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
44	16	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	16	5th	Louis Cormier
46	17	3rd	Thompson Clarke
47	17	3rd	Anthony Brooks
48	17	5th	Rowe Hessler
49	17	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
50	17	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang

51	17	2nd	Edward Lin
52	18	2nd	Andrew Ricci
53	18	1st	Thompson Clarke
54	18	4th	Anthony Brooks
55	18	1st	Ravi Fernando
56	18	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
57	18	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
58	19	2nd	Kevin Hays
59	19	2nd	Ravi Fernando
60	19	2nd	Louis Cormier

61	20	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
62	20	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
63	20	2nd	Andy Smith
64	21	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
65	21	2nd	Thompson Clarke
66	21	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
67	23	1st	Phillip Espinoza
68	23	3rd	Andy Tsao
69	25	1st	Kevin Hays
70	29	1st	Louis Cormier
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	3.95	4th	Andrew Ricci
2	4.01	4th	Andy Tsao
3	4.76	5th	Phillip Espinoza
4	4.82	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
5	4.87	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
6	4.96	5th	Andrew Ricci
7	4.97	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	4.99	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	5.05	5th	Kevin Hays
10	5.07	5th	Anthony Brooks

11	5.19	4th	Ravi Fernando
12	5.25	5th	Andy Smith
13	5.28	4th	Andy Smith
14	5.32	4th	Phillip Espinoza
15	5.48	5th	Thompson Clarke
16	5.54	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
17	5.55	5th	Ravi Fernando
18	5.59	1st	Rowe Hessler
19	5.62	4th	Louis Cormier
20	5.74	1st	Andy Tsao

21	5.77	4th	Kevin Hays
22	5.81	4th	Thompson Clarke
23	5.86	2nd	Andrew Ricci
24	5.96	5th	Andy Tsao
25	5.98	3rd	Kevin Hays
26	6.00	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
27	6.07	3rd	Ravi Fernando
28	6.08	1st	Andrew Ricci
29	6.14	3rd	Andy Smith
30	6.17	1st	Anthony Brooks

31	6.20	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
32	6.20	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
33	6.25	2nd	Anthony Brooks
34	6.31	4th	Anthony Brooks
35	6.36	3rd	Thompson Clarke
36	6.39	3rd	Andrew Ricci
37	6.50	4th	Edward Lin
38	6.51	2nd	Kevin Hays
39	6.53	5th	Rowe Hessler
40	6.54	5th	Louis Cormier

41	6.71	1st	Kevin Hays
42	6.81	1st	Edward Lin
43	6.84	3rd	Rowe Hessler
44	6.87	2nd	Edward Lin
45	7.02	4th	Rowe Hessler
46	7.04	3rd	Edward Lin
47	7.19	3rd	Louis Cormier
48	7.22	2nd	Rowe Hessler
49	7.25	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
50	7.29	2nd	Louis Cormier

51	7.38	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
52	7.42	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
53	7.44	2nd	Ravi Fernando
54	7.96	5th	Edward Lin
55	8.00	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
56	8.01	3rd	Anthony Brooks
57	8.01	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
58	8.02	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
59	8.16	2nd	Andy Tsao
60	8.21	1st	Thompson Clarke

61	8.35	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
62	8.46	1st	Phillip Espinoza
63	8.54	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
64	8.54	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
65	8.92	1st	Andy Smith
66	9.21	2nd	Thompson Clarke
67	9.26	3rd	Andy Tsao
68	9.87	1st	Ravi Fernando
69	9.91	1st	Louis Cormier
70	10.85	2nd	Andy Smith
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.85	4th	Andrew Ricci
2	7.58	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
3	7.48	4th	Andy Tsao
4	7.44	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
5	7.35	5th	Phillip Espinoza
6	7.01	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
7	6.98	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
8	6.94	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	6.94	4th	Louis Cormier
10	6.86	5th	Andy Smith

11	6.71	5th	Anthony Brooks
12	6.66	2nd	Andrew Ricci
13	6.65	5th	Andrew Ricci
14	6.64	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
15	6.63	4th	Andy Smith
16	6.58	4th	Phillip Espinoza
17	6.57	5th	Thompson Clarke
18	6.41	1st	Andrew Ricci
19	6.31	5th	Ravi Fernando
20	6.28	5th	Rowe Hessler

21	6.26	1st	Rowe Hessler
22	6.26	3rd	Ravi Fernando
23	6.24	2nd	Anthony Brooks
24	6.14	5th	Kevin Hays
25	6.07	4th	Kevin Hays
26	6.03	3rd	Andy Smith
27	6.00	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
28	5.99	2nd	Kevin Hays
29	5.97	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
30	5.96	1st	Kevin Hays

31	5.92	1st	Andy Tsao
32	5.87	3rd	Anthony Brooks
33	5.85	4th	Edward Lin
34	5.83	1st	Andy Smith
35	5.62	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
36	5.59	4th	Ravi Fernando
37	5.56	3rd	Rowe Hessler
38	5.54	2nd	Rowe Hessler
39	5.54	5th	Andy Tsao
40	5.53	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen

41	5.50	5th	Louis Cormier
42	5.48	3rd	Andrew Ricci
43	5.41	4th	Rowe Hessler
44	5.38	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
45	5.35	3rd	Kevin Hays
46	5.34	4th	Thompson Clarke
47	5.28	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
48	5.20	1st	Phillip Espinoza
49	5.19	3rd	Thompson Clarke
50	5.12	1st	Thompson Clarke

51	5.09	2nd	Edward Lin
52	5.02	1st	Anthony Brooks
53	4.99	1st	Edward Lin
54	4.98	2nd	Andy Smith
55	4.87	3rd	Louis Cormier
56	4.86	3rd	Andy Tsao
57	4.80	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
58	4.80	2nd	Louis Cormier
59	4.75	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
60	4.67	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang

61	4.65	5th	Edward Lin
62	4.57	2nd	Ravi Fernando
63	4.55	3rd	Edward Lin
64	4.49	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
65	4.46	1st	Ravi Fernando
66	4.45	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
67	4.44	4th	Anthony Brooks
68	4.44	1st	Louis Cormier
69	4.41	2nd	Andy Tsao
70	4.02	2nd	Thompson Clarke
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.65	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
2	8.48	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
3	8.35	4th	Andrew Ricci
4	8.21	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
5	8.19	5th	Phillip Espinoza
6	7.98	4th	Andy Tsao
7	7.92	5th	Kevin Hays
8	7.90	1st	Kevin Hays
9	7.89	4th	Phillip Espinoza
10	7.77	4th	Andy Smith

11	7.68	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
12	7.66	5th	Thompson Clarke
13	7.65	4th	Louis Cormier
14	7.51	2nd	Andrew Ricci
15	7.50	5th	Anthony Brooks
16	7.43	5th	Andy Smith
17	7.37	2nd	Kevin Hays
18	7.21	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
19	7.10	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
20	7.08	3rd	Ravi Fernando

21	7.06	5th	Andrew Ricci
22	7.04	2nd	Anthony Brooks
23	7.03	5th	Ravi Fernando
24	7.00	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
25	6.91	1st	Andrew Ricci
26	6.89	5th	Rowe Hessler
27	6.84	3rd	Andy Smith
28	6.80	1st	Rowe Hessler
29	6.76	4th	Kevin Hays
30	6.62	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong

31	6.62	1st	Andy Tsao
32	6.61	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
33	6.54	5th	Andy Tsao
34	6.52	3rd	Kevin Hays
35	6.47	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
36	6.46	4th	Edward Lin
37	6.41	4th	Rowe Hessler
38	6.41	5th	Edward Lin
39	6.40	2nd	Edward Lin
40	6.39	1st	Andy Smith

41	6.38	1st	Phillip Espinoza
42	6.37	3rd	Anthony Brooks
43	6.36	4th	Ravi Fernando
44	6.32	1st	Anthony Brooks
45	6.31	1st	Edward Lin
46	6.29	3rd	Rowe Hessler
47	6.27	5th	Louis Cormier
48	6.23	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
49	6.23	2nd	Rowe Hessler
50	6.09	1st	Thompson Clarke

51	6.02	4th	Thompson Clarke
52	5.99	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
53	5.97	3rd	Thompson Clarke
54	5.97	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
55	5.90	2nd	Andy Smith
56	5.79	3rd	Andrew Ricci
57	5.78	2nd	Ravi Fernando
58	5.72	3rd	Andy Tsao
59	5.70	3rd	Louis Cormier
60	5.68	3rd	Edward Lin

61	5.62	2nd	Louis Cormier
62	5.61	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
63	5.55	4th	Anthony Brooks
64	5.50	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
65	5.37	1st	Ravi Fernando
66	5.35	1st	Louis Cormier
67	5.32	2nd	Thompson Clarke
68	5.27	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
69	5.27	2nd	Andy Tsao
70	5.13	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	28	4th	Anthony Brooks
2	29	4th	Ravi Fernando
3	30	4th	Andy Tsao
4	31	4th	Andrew Ricci
5	31	5th	Kevin Hays
6	31	4th	Thompson Clarke
7	31	1st	Anthony Brooks
8	32	3rd	Kevin Hays
9	32	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
10	32	3rd	Edward Lin

11	33	5th	Andrew Ricci
12	33	3rd	Thompson Clarke
13	33	5th	Andy Tsao
14	34	5th	Anthony Brooks
15	34	2nd	Ravi Fernando
16	34	1st	Andy Tsao
17	34	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
18	34	1st	Edward Lin
19	35	3rd	Andrew Ricci
20	35	4th	Phillip Espinoza

21	35	5th	Phillip Espinoza
22	35	4th	Kevin Hays
23	35	1st	Rowe Hessler
24	35	5th	Ravi Fernando
25	35	4th	Andy Smith
26	35	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
27	35	2nd	Edward Lin
28	35	2nd	Louis Cormier
29	35	3rd	Louis Cormier
30	36	3rd	Phillip Espinoza

31	36	5th	Thompson Clarke
32	36	5th	Andy Smith
33	36	2nd	Andy Tsao
34	36	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
35	36	5th	Louis Cormier
36	37	2nd	Thompson Clarke
37	37	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
38	37	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
39	37	3rd	Andy Smith
40	37	5th	Edward Lin

41	38	3rd	Rowe Hessler
42	38	4th	Rowe Hessler
43	38	3rd	Ravi Fernando
44	38	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
45	38	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
46	38	4th	Edward Lin
47	39	1st	Andrew Ricci
48	39	2nd	Andrew Ricci
49	39	2nd	Kevin Hays
50	39	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong

51	39	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
52	39	2nd	Anthony Brooks
53	39	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
54	39	4th	Louis Cormier
55	40	1st	Kevin Hays
56	40	2nd	Rowe Hessler
57	41	5th	Rowe Hessler
58	41	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
59	41	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
60	42	2nd	Phillip Espinoza

61	42	1st	Thompson Clarke
62	43	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
63	44	1st	Phillip Espinoza
64	44	1st	Ravi Fernando
65	44	1st	Louis Cormier
66	45	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
67	45	3rd	Andy Tsao
68	47	3rd	Anthony Brooks
69	52	1st	Andy Smith
70	54	2nd	Andy Smith
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	32	4th	Andy Tsao
2	33	4th	Andrew Ricci
3	33	4th	Ravi Fernando
4	35	5th	Andrew Ricci
5	35	4th	Thompson Clarke
6	35	4th	Anthony Brooks
7	36	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
8	37	3rd	Andrew Ricci
9	37	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
10	38	3rd	Thompson Clarke

11	38	5th	Anthony Brooks
12	38	1st	Rowe Hessler
13	38	1st	Andy Tsao
14	39	5th	Phillip Espinoza
15	39	3rd	Kevin Hays
16	39	4th	Kevin Hays
17	39	1st	Anthony Brooks
18	39	5th	Ravi Fernando
19	39	5th	Andy Smith
20	39	5th	Andy Tsao

21	40	5th	Kevin Hays
22	40	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
23	40	3rd	Edward Lin
24	41	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
25	41	4th	Andy Smith
26	41	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
27	41	2nd	Louis Cormier
28	41	3rd	Louis Cormier
29	41	5th	Louis Cormier
30	42	1st	Andrew Ricci

31	42	4th	Phillip Espinoza
32	42	5th	Thompson Clarke
33	42	3rd	Andy Smith
34	42	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
35	42	4th	Edward Lin
36	43	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
37	43	3rd	Rowe Hessler
38	43	2nd	Ravi Fernando
39	43	3rd	Ravi Fernando
40	43	2nd	Andy Tsao

41	43	1st	Edward Lin
42	43	4th	Louis Cormier
43	44	2nd	Andrew Ricci
44	44	2nd	Anthony Brooks
45	44	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
46	44	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
47	44	2nd	Edward Lin
48	45	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
49	45	2nd	Rowe Hessler
50	45	4th	Rowe Hessler

51	45	5th	Rowe Hessler
52	46	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
53	47	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
54	47	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
55	48	2nd	Kevin Hays
56	48	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
57	48	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
58	48	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
59	49	2nd	Thompson Clarke
60	50	1st	Thompson Clarke

61	51	3rd	Anthony Brooks
62	51	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
63	51	5th	Edward Lin
64	53	1st	Kevin Hays
65	53	1st	Ravi Fernando
66	53	3rd	Andy Tsao
67	53	1st	Louis Cormier
68	54	1st	Phillip Espinoza
69	57	1st	Andy Smith
70	64	2nd	Andy Smith
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.29	3rd	Thompson Clarke
2	2.17	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
3	2.20	4th	Andrew Ricci
4	2.82	4th	Rowe Hessler
5	3.00	1st	Kevin Hays
6	3.03	1st	Andrew Ricci
7	3.04	2nd	Thompson Clarke
8	3.09	4th	Edward Lin
9	3.15	4th	Thompson Clarke
10	3.19	5th	Andy Smith

11	3.21	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
12	3.21	4th	Ravi Fernando
13	3.23	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
14	3.26	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
15	3.39	2nd	Kevin Hays
16	3.44	2nd	Ravi Fernando
17	3.46	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
18	3.58	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
19	3.65	5th	Thompson Clarke
20	3.67	5th	Phillip Espinoza

21	3.74	1st	Edward Lin
22	3.75	1st	Phillip Espinoza
23	3.75	2nd	Anthony Brooks
24	3.80	1st	Louis Cormier
25	3.81	2nd	Rowe Hessler
26	3.83	5th	Kevin Hays
27	3.86	5th	Louis Cormier
28	3.87	5th	Anthony Brooks
29	3.92	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
30	3.93	1st	Ravi Fernando

31	3.95	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
32	3.96	1st	Anthony Brooks
33	4.03	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
34	4.06	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
35	4.09	4th	Kevin Hays
36	4.09	2nd	Louis Cormier
37	4.09	4th	Louis Cormier
38	4.10	5th	Rowe Hessler
39	4.12	2nd	Andy Tsao
40	4.15	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen

41	4.16	3rd	Andy Smith
42	4.19	5th	Andrew Ricci
43	4.24	2nd	Edward Lin
44	4.28	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	4.30	1st	Andy Smith
46	4.32	1st	Rowe Hessler
47	4.32	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
48	4.33	3rd	Anthony Brooks
49	4.35	3rd	Rowe Hessler
50	4.39	3rd	Andrew Ricci

51	4.50	5th	Ravi Fernando
52	4.52	3rd	Kevin Hays
53	4.54	2nd	Andrew Ricci
54	4.54	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
55	4.61	2nd	Andy Smith
56	4.62	4th	Phillip Espinoza
57	4.62	5th	Edward Lin
58	4.63	4th	Andy Smith
59	4.68	3rd	Andy Tsao
60	4.70	5th	Andy Tsao

61	4.70	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
62	4.84	3rd	Louis Cormier
63	4.90	3rd	Ravi Fernando
64	4.92	1st	Andy Tsao
65	5.02	4th	Anthony Brooks
66	5.10	4th	Andy Tsao
67	5.36	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
68	5.55	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
69	d 3.05	3rd	Edward Lin
70	d 3.7	1st	Thompson Clarke
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
3	10.45	4th	Andrew Ricci
4	9.90	1st	Andrew Ricci
5	8.41	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
6	7.89	2nd	Thompson Clarke
7	7.75	1st	Edward Lin
8	7.64	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
9	7.56	2nd	Ravi Fernando
10	7.52	5th	Andy Smith

11	7.45	4th	Rowe Hessler
12	7.36	5th	Phillip Espinoza
13	7.33	1st	Kevin Hays
14	7.09	2nd	Rowe Hessler
15	7.06	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
16	6.98	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
17	6.97	3rd	Andy Smith
18	6.94	1st	Rowe Hessler
19	6.93	2nd	Anthony Brooks
20	6.89	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang

21	6.74	1st	Andy Smith
22	6.74	5th	Louis Cormier
23	6.70	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
24	6.67	1st	Phillip Espinoza
25	6.67	4th	Thompson Clarke
26	6.65	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
27	6.57	1st	Anthony Brooks
28	6.49	2nd	Kevin Hays
29	6.47	3rd	Anthony Brooks
30	6.39	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen

31	6.36	4th	Louis Cormier
32	6.30	5th	Thompson Clarke
33	6.28	5th	Edward Lin
34	6.27	5th	Kevin Hays
35	6.27	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
36	6.23	4th	Ravi Fernando
37	6.21	3rd	Rowe Hessler
38	6.20	3rd	Thompson Clarke
39	6.19	3rd	Kevin Hays
40	6.19	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen

41	6.17	2nd	Andrew Ricci
42	6.15	4th	Edward Lin
43	6.10	1st	Andy Tsao
44	6.05	1st	Louis Cormier
45	5.90	2nd	Edward Lin
46	5.87	2nd	Louis Cormier
47	5.82	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
48	5.77	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
49	5.77	3rd	Andy Tsao
50	5.74	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong

51	5.71	3rd	Ravi Fernando
52	5.69	3rd	Andrew Ricci
53	5.62	4th	Andy Smith
54	5.56	5th	Ravi Fernando
55	5.53	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
56	5.42	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
57	5.42	2nd	Andy Smith
58	5.34	1st	Ravi Fernando
59	5.34	2nd	Andy Tsao
60	5.25	5th	Andrew Ricci

61	5.17	5th	Anthony Brooks
62	5.13	4th	Kevin Hays
63	5.11	5th	Andy Tsao
64	4.98	4th	Phillip Espinoza
65	4.96	3rd	Louis Cormier
66	4.91	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
67	4.90	4th	Andy Tsao
68	4.78	4th	Anthony Brooks
69	4.66	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
70	4.15	5th	Rowe Hessler
2	d 4.86	1st	Thompson Clarke
1	d 6.56	3rd	Edward Lin
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
3	10.45	4th	Andrew Ricci
4	9.90	1st	Andrew Ricci
5	8.41	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
6	8.33	1st	Kevin Hays
7	8.22	2nd	Thompson Clarke
8	8.16	4th	Rowe Hessler
9	8.15	5th	Andy Smith
10	7.90	5th	Phillip Espinoza

11	7.87	2nd	Rowe Hessler
12	7.85	2nd	Ravi Fernando
13	7.75	1st	Edward Lin
14	7.64	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
15	7.47	2nd	Anthony Brooks
16	7.41	1st	Rowe Hessler
17	7.40	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
18	7.37	2nd	Kevin Hays
19	7.36	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
20	7.31	5th	Kevin Hays

21	7.30	4th	Thompson Clarke
22	7.26	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
23	7.14	5th	Edward Lin
24	6.99	5th	Louis Cormier
25	6.97	3rd	Andy Smith
26	6.95	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
27	6.93	1st	Phillip Espinoza
28	6.93	3rd	Anthony Brooks
29	6.86	3rd	Kevin Hays
30	6.85	5th	Thompson Clarke

31	6.85	4th	Louis Cormier
32	6.84	1st	Louis Cormier
33	6.83	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
34	6.83	2nd	Andrew Ricci
35	6.82	1st	Anthony Brooks
36	6.75	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
37	6.74	1st	Andy Smith
38	6.67	3rd	Rowe Hessler
39	6.62	1st	Ravi Fernando
40	6.54	4th	Ravi Fernando

41	6.50	1st	Andy Tsao
42	6.50	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
43	6.45	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
44	6.44	5th	Ravi Fernando
45	6.36	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
46	6.31	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
47	6.20	3rd	Thompson Clarke
48	6.17	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
49	6.15	3rd	Andrew Ricci
50	6.15	4th	Edward Lin

51	6.13	2nd	Edward Lin
52	6.12	3rd	Ravi Fernando
53	6.05	4th	Andy Smith
54	5.98	3rd	Andy Tsao
55	5.97	5th	Andrew Ricci
56	5.87	2nd	Louis Cormier
57	5.86	2nd	Andy Smith
58	5.82	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
59	5.68	5th	Anthony Brooks
60	5.62	4th	Kevin Hays

61	5.58	2nd	Andy Tsao
62	5.53	5th	Andy Tsao
63	5.42	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
64	5.41	4th	Phillip Espinoza
65	5.38	4th	Anthony Brooks
66	5.37	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
67	4.96	3rd	Louis Cormier
68	4.90	4th	Andy Tsao
69	4.48	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
70	4.39	5th	Rowe Hessler
2	d 5.68	1st	Thompson Clarke
1	d 6.56	3rd	Edward Lin
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Festest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8	3rd	Thompson Clarke
2	12	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
3	17	5th	Rowe Hessler
4	19	4th	Edward Lin
5	20	5th	Anthony Brooks
6	20	4th	Ravi Fernando
7	20	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
8	21	4th	Kevin Hays
9	21	4th	Thompson Clarke
10	21	4th	Rowe Hessler

11	21	1st	Ravi Fernando
12	21	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
13	22	5th	Andrew Ricci
14	22	1st	Kevin Hays
15	22	2nd	Kevin Hays
16	22	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
17	22	2nd	Andy Tsao
18	23	4th	Andrew Ricci
19	23	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
20	23	4th	Phillip Espinoza

21	23	5th	Thompson Clarke
22	23	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
23	23	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
24	23	1st	Louis Cormier
25	24	5th	Kevin Hays
26	24	2nd	Thompson Clarke
27	24	4th	Anthony Brooks
28	24	5th	Andy Smith
29	24	5th	Andy Tsao
30	24	2nd	Louis Cormier

31	24	3rd	Louis Cormier
32	25	3rd	Andrew Ricci
33	25	1st	Phillip Espinoza
34	25	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
35	25	5th	Ravi Fernando
36	25	2nd	Andy Smith
37	25	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
38	25	4th	Andy Tsao
39	25	2nd	Edward Lin
40	26	1st	Anthony Brooks

41	26	2nd	Anthony Brooks
42	26	2nd	Ravi Fernando
43	26	4th	Andy Smith
44	26	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
45	26	4th	Louis Cormier
46	26	5th	Louis Cormier
47	27	5th	Phillip Espinoza
48	27	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
49	27	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong
50	27	2nd	Rowe Hessler

51	27	3rd	Rowe Hessler
52	27	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
53	27	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
54	27	3rd	Andy Tsao
55	28	2nd	Andrew Ricci
56	28	3rd	Kevin Hays
57	28	3rd	Anthony Brooks
58	28	3rd	Ravi Fernando
59	29	1st	Andy Smith
60	29	3rd	Andy Smith

61	29	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
62	29	1st	Edward Lin
63	29	5th	Edward Lin
64	30	1st	Andrew Ricci
65	30	1st	Rowe Hessler
66	30	1st	Andy Tsao
67	32	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
68	33	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
69	d 18	1st	Thompson Clarke
70	d 20	3rd	Edward Lin
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Festest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
	ETM	Solve	Cuber
1	8	3rd	Thompson Clarke
2	14	3rd	Phillip Espinoza
3	18	5th	Rowe Hessler
4	19	4th	Edward Lin
5	21	4th	Ravi Fernando
6	21	1st	Baramee Pookcharoen
7	22	2nd	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	22	5th	Anthony Brooks
9	22	3rd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
10	23	4th	Andrew Ricci

11	23	4th	Kevin Hays
12	23	4th	Thompson Clarke
13	23	4th	Rowe Hessler
14	23	4th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
15	23	2nd	Andy Tsao
16	23	4th	Baramee Pookcharoen
17	24	2nd	Phillip Espinoza
18	24	2nd	Jun-Hyuk Jang
19	24	2nd	Louis Cormier
20	24	3rd	Louis Cormier

21	25	5th	Andrew Ricci
22	25	4th	Phillip Espinoza
23	25	1st	Kevin Hays
24	25	2nd	Kevin Hays
25	25	2nd	Thompson Clarke
26	25	5th	Thompson Clarke
27	25	4th	Andy Tsao
28	26	1st	Phillip Espinoza
29	26	5th	Jong-Ho Jeong
30	26	1st	Ravi Fernando

31	26	5th	Andy Smith
32	26	5th	Andy Tsao
33	26	2nd	Edward Lin
34	26	1st	Louis Cormier
35	27	3rd	Andrew Ricci
36	27	3rd	Jong-Ho Jeong
37	27	1st	Anthony Brooks
38	27	4th	Anthony Brooks
39	27	2nd	Ravi Fernando
40	27	2nd	Andy Smith

41	27	5th	Louis Cormier
42	28	5th	Kevin Hays
43	28	2nd	Anthony Brooks
44	28	4th	Andy Smith
45	28	5th	Jun-Hyuk Jang
46	28	3rd	Andy Tsao
47	28	5th	Baramee Pookcharoen
48	28	4th	Louis Cormier
49	29	5th	Phillip Espinoza
50	29	4th	Jong-Ho Jeong

51	29	3rd	Rowe Hessler
52	29	5th	Ravi Fernando
53	29	1st	Andy Smith
54	29	3rd	Andy Smith
55	29	1st	Jun-Hyuk Jang
56	29	1st	Edward Lin
57	30	1st	Andrew Ricci
58	30	3rd	Anthony Brooks
59	30	2nd	Rowe Hessler
60	30	3rd	Ravi Fernando

61	31	2nd	Andrew Ricci
62	31	3rd	Kevin Hays
63	31	3rd	Baramee Pookcharoen
64	32	1st	Rowe Hessler
65	32	1st	Andy Tsao
66	33	2nd	Baramee Pookcharoen
67	33	5th	Edward Lin
68	35	1st	Jong-Ho Jeong
69	d 20	3rd	Edward Lin
70	d 21	1st	Thompson Clarke
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```












Spoiler: Rank by average






Spoiler: Best solve average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	9.55	Andrew Ricci
2	9.64	Phillip Espinoza
3	9.82	Kevin Hays
4	10.11	Thompson Clarke
5	10.47	Jong-Ho Jeong
6	10.49	Anthony Brooks
7	10.52	Rowe Hessler
8	10.63	Ravi Fernando
9	11.05	Austin Moore
10	11.14	Andy Smith
11	11.18	Jun-Hyuk Jang
12	11.20	Andy Tsao
13	11.26	Baramee Pookcharoen
14	11.41	Edward Lin
15	11.68	Thom Barlow
16	11.83	Louis Cormier
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.66	Andrew Ricci
2	6.22	Andy Smith
3	6.07	Kevin Hays
4	6.02	Rowe Hessler
5	5.93	Jun-Hyuk Jang
6	5.92	Jong-Ho Jeong
7	5.91	Phillip Espinoza
8	5.83	Ravi Fernando
9	5.67	Thompson Clarke
10	5.59	Baramee Pookcharoen
11	5.53	Anthony Brooks
12	5.52	Edward Lin
13	5.33	Andy Tsao
14	5.30	Louis Cormier
15	5.13	Austin Moore
16	5.02	Thom Barlow
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.23	Kevin Hays
2	7.22	Andrew Ricci
3	6.81	Phillip Espinoza
4	6.76	Andy Smith
5	6.65	Jong-Ho Jeong
6	6.61	Ravi Fernando
7	6.60	Edward Lin
8	6.59	Rowe Hessler
9	6.56	Thompson Clarke
10	6.48	Austin Moore
11	6.36	Anthony Brooks
12	6.33	Baramee Pookcharoen
13	6.17	Jun-Hyuk Jang
14	5.98	Andy Tsao
15	5.97	Louis Cormier
16	5.68	Thom Barlow
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	56.67	Austin Moore
2	57.00	Phillip Espinoza
3	57.33	Thompson Clarke
4	58.00	Anthony Brooks
5	58.67	Thom Barlow
6	59.67	Kevin Hays
7	59.67	Andy Tsao
8	62.00	Jong-Ho Jeong
9	62.00	Ravi Fernando
10	62.67	Louis Cormier
11	63.00	Baramee Pookcharoen
12	63.00	Edward Lin
13	63.33	Rowe Hessler
14	63.67	Andrew Ricci
15	66.33	Jun-Hyuk Jang
16	69.33	Andy Smith
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
ETM	Cuber
1	65.67	Phillip Espinoza
2	66.33	Thompson Clarke
3	66.33	Thom Barlow
4	66.67	Anthony Brooks
5	67.00	Andy Tsao
6	69.00	Andrew Ricci
7	69.00	Jun-Hyuk Jang
8	69.33	Rowe Hessler
9	69.67	Jong-Ho Jeong
10	70.33	Ravi Fernando
11	70.67	Louis Cormier
12	71.00	Kevin Hays
13	71.33	Baramee Pookcharoen
14	71.67	Austin Moore
15	75.33	Andy Smith
16	75.33	Edward Lin
```









Spoiler: Best cross+1 average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	2.41	Andrew Ricci
2	2.41	Andy Smith
3	2.53	Edward Lin
4	2.54	Andy Tsao
5	2.68	Rowe Hessler
6	2.70	Anthony Brooks
7	2.77	Ravi Fernando
8	2.90	Jong-Ho Jeong
9	2.96	Thompson Clarke
10	3.00	Kevin Hays
11	3.18	Jun-Hyuk Jang
12	3.25	Baramee Pookcharoen
13	3.32	Phillip Espinoza
14	4.35	Louis Cormier
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	5.39	Andy Smith
2	5.22	Rowe Hessler
3	5.22	Kevin Hays
4	5.12	Andrew Ricci
5	4.93	Baramee Pookcharoen
6	4.83	Jong-Ho Jeong
7	4.62	Thompson Clarke
8	4.61	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	4.57	Ravi Fernando
10	4.51	Phillip Espinoza
11	4.22	Edward Lin
12	4.20	Andy Tsao
13	3.98	Louis Cormier
14	3.70	Anthony Brooks
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.22	Andy Smith
2	6.22	Kevin Hays
3	5.82	Andrew Ricci
4	5.72	Phillip Espinoza
5	5.71	Rowe Hessler
6	5.65	Baramee Pookcharoen
7	5.64	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	5.54	Edward Lin
9	5.54	Ravi Fernando
10	5.41	Thompson Clarke
11	5.06	Anthony Brooks
12	4.99	Andy Tsao
13	4.93	Jun-Hyuk Jang
14	4.90	Louis Cormier
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	2.70	Anthony Brooks
2	2.54	Andy Tsao
3	2.53	Edward Lin
4	2.41	Andrew Ricci
5	2.77	Ravi Fernando
6	2.41	Andy Smith
7	2.96	Thompson Clarke
8	2.90	Jong-Ho Jeong
9	2.68	Rowe Hessler
10	3.18	Jun-Hyuk Jang
11	3.32	Phillip Espinoza
12	3.00	Kevin Hays
13	3.25	Baramee Pookcharoen
14	4.35	Louis Cormier
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	12.67	Andy Tsao
2	13.67	Anthony Brooks
3	14.00	Andrew Ricci
4	14.00	Edward Lin
5	15.00	Andy Smith
6	15.33	Rowe Hessler
7	15.33	Ravi Fernando
8	15.67	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	16.00	Thompson Clarke
10	16.33	Jong-Ho Jeong
11	18.33	Baramee Pookcharoen
12	18.67	Kevin Hays
13	19.00	Phillip Espinoza
14	21.33	Louis Cormier
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
1	5.63	Andrew Ricci
2	6.24	Anthony Brooks
3	6.29	Phillip Espinoza
4	6.33	Kevin Hays
5	6.35	Ravi Fernando
6	6.45	Rowe Hessler
7	6.48	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	6.62	Andy Tsao
9	6.78	Andy Smith
10	6.83	Thompson Clarke
11	7.21	Edward Lin
12	7.32	Baramee Pookcharoen
13	7.40	Jun-Hyuk Jang
14	7.91	Louis Cormier
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.57	Andrew Ricci
2	6.10	Andy Smith
3	6.00	Kevin Hays
4	6.00	Rowe Hessler
5	5.99	Phillip Espinoza
6	5.67	Jun-Hyuk Jang
7	5.66	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	5.61	Ravi Fernando
9	5.24	Baramee Pookcharoen
10	5.23	Anthony Brooks
11	5.19	Andy Tsao
12	5.07	Thompson Clarke
13	4.90	Edward Lin
14	4.84	Louis Cormier
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.37	Kevin Hays
2	7.16	Andrew Ricci
3	7.10	Phillip Espinoza
4	6.88	Andy Smith
5	6.74	Jong-Ho Jeong
6	6.62	Rowe Hessler
7	6.56	Ravi Fernando
8	6.38	Edward Lin
9	6.30	Anthony Brooks
10	6.24	Baramee Pookcharoen
11	6.15	Thompson Clarke
12	6.04	Andy Tsao
13	5.99	Jun-Hyuk Jang
14	5.69	Louis Cormier
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	32.67	Anthony Brooks
2	34.33	Andy Tsao
3	34.67	Thompson Clarke
4	35.33	Edward Lin
5	35.67	Ravi Fernando
6	36.67	Jong-Ho Jeong
7	37.00	Andrew Ricci
8	37.67	Phillip Espinoza
9	38.00	Kevin Hays
10	38.33	Baramee Pookcharoen
11	38.33	Louis Cormier
12	38.67	Rowe Hessler
13	41.33	Andy Smith
14	42.00	Jun-Hyuk Jang
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	39.33	Anthony Brooks
2	40.00	Andy Tsao
3	40.33	Andrew Ricci
4	41.67	Ravi Fernando
5	42.00	Thompson Clarke
6	42.67	Rowe Hessler
7	43.67	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	44.33	Jun-Hyuk Jang
9	44.67	Phillip Espinoza
10	45.00	Louis Cormier
11	45.67	Baramee Pookcharoen
12	46.00	Edward Lin
13	46.67	Kevin Hays
14	46.67	Andy Smith
[B]	ETM	Cuber	Time[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	3.28	Thompson Clarke
2	3.35	Phillip Espinoza
3	3.49	Kevin Hays
4	3.78	Jun-Hyuk Jang
5	3.92	Louis Cormier
6	3.92	Andrew Ricci
7	3.94	Baramee Pookcharoen
8	3.99	Jong-Ho Jeong
9	4.08	Rowe Hessler
10	4.20	Edward Lin
11	4.24	Anthony Brooks
12	4.28	Ravi Fernando
13	4.36	Andy Smith
14	4.58	Andy Tsao
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.91	Thompson Clarke
2	6.80	Andrew Ricci
3	6.59	Edward Lin
4	6.44	Jun-Hyuk Jang
5	6.42	Andy Smith
6	6.35	Jong-Ho Jeong
7	6.26	Baramee Pookcharoen
8	6.21	Louis Cormier
9	6.20	Kevin Hays
10	6.15	Ravi Fernando
11	6.05	Rowe Hessler
12	5.97	Anthony Brooks
13	5.77	Phillip Espinoza
14	5.53	Andy Tsao0
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.42	Thompson Clarke
2	7.31	Andrew Ricci
3	6.98	Edward Lin
4	6.97	Kevin Hays
5	6.70	Ravi Fernando
6	6.57	Andy Smith
7	6.55	Louis Cormier
8	6.54	Rowe Hessler
9	6.53	Jun-Hyuk Jang
10	6.52	Jong-Ho Jeong
11	6.51	Baramee Pookcharoen
12	6.44	Anthony Brooks
13	6.27	Phillip Espinoza
14	5.90	Andy Tsao
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	19.33	Phillip Espinoza
2	21.67	Kevin Hays
3	22.67	Thompson Clarke
4	24.33	Jun-Hyuk Jang
5	24.33	Louis Cormier
6	24.67	Rowe Hessler
7	24.67	Baramee Pookcharoen
8	25.33	Jong-Ho Jeong
9	25.33	Anthony Brooks
10	25.33	Andy Tsao
11	26.33	Ravi Fernando
12	26.67	Andrew Ricci
13	27.67	Edward Lin
14	28.00	Andy Smith
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	21.00	Phillip Espinoza
2	24.33	Kevin Hays
3	24.33	Thompson Clarke
4	24.67	Jun-Hyuk Jang
5	25.67	Baramee Pookcharoen
6	25.67	Louis Cormier
7	26.00	Jong-Ho Jeong
8	26.67	Rowe Hessler
9	27.00	Andy Tsao
10	27.33	Anthony Brooks
11	28.67	Andrew Ricci
12	28.67	Ravi Fernando
13	28.67	Andy Smith
14	29.33	Edward Lin
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```












Spoiler: Roux by single solve






Spoiler: Best Lblock






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.67	2nd	Austin Moore
2	1.79	4th	Austin Moore
3	1.87	3rd	Austin Moore
4	1.91	1st	Thom Barlow
5	2.06	5th	Austin Moore
6	2.21	5th	Thom Barlow
7	2.41	3th	Thom Barlow
8	2.83	1st	Austin Moore
9	3.00	2nd	Thom Barlow
10	3.87	3rd	Thom Barlow
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	6.95	3rd	Austin Moore
2	4.79	2nd	Austin Moore
3	4.47	4th	Austin Moore
4	4.24	1st	Austin Moore
5	4.07	5th	Thom Barlow
6	3.88	5th	Austin Moore
7	3.73	3th	Thom Barlow
8	3.67	2nd	Thom Barlow
9	3.66	1st	Thom Barlow
10	3.10	3rd	Thom Barlow
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.49	3rd	Austin Moore
2	5.59	4th	Austin Moore
3	5.39	2nd	Austin Moore
4	5.34	5th	Austin Moore
5	5.30	1st	Austin Moore
6	4.98	5th	Thom Barlow
7	4.71	1st	Thom Barlow
8	4.39	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	4.15	3th	Thom Barlow
10	3.67	2nd	Thom Barlow
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7	1st	Thom Barlow
2	8	2nd	Austin Moore
3	8	4th	Austin Moore
4	8	5th	Austin Moore
5	9	3th	Thom Barlow
6	9	5th	Thom Barlow
7	11	2nd	Thom Barlow
8	12	1st	Austin Moore
9	12	3rd	Thom Barlow
10	13	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9	2nd	Austin Moore
2	9	1st	Thom Barlow
3	10	4th	Austin Moore
4	10	3th	Thom Barlow
5	11	5th	Austin Moore
6	11	2nd	Thom Barlow
7	11	5th	Thom Barlow
8	14	3rd	Austin Moore
9	15	1st	Austin Moore
10	17	3rd	Thom Barlow
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best Rblock






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	2.84	3th	Thom Barlow
2	3.00	5th	Thom Barlow
3	3.21	1st	Austin Moore
4	3.21	2nd	Thom Barlow
5	3.42	2nd	Austin Moore
6	3.42	1st	Thom Barlow
7	3.59	3rd	Thom Barlow
8	3.68	4th	Austin Moore
9	4.00	5th	Austin Moore
10	4.13	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.17	2nd	Thom Barlow
2	6.23	1st	Austin Moore
3	6.00	5th	Thom Barlow
4	5.98	4th	Austin Moore
5	5.63	3th	Thom Barlow
6	5.57	3rd	Austin Moore
7	5.25	5th	Austin Moore
8	5.01	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	4.68	2nd	Austin Moore
10	3.51	1st	Thom Barlow
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.48	2nd	Thom Barlow
2	7.17	1st	Austin Moore
3	6.79	4th	Austin Moore
4	6.67	5th	Thom Barlow
5	6.30	3rd	Austin Moore
6	6.14	2nd	Austin Moore
7	5.63	3th	Thom Barlow
8	5.57	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	5.50	5th	Austin Moore
10	4.09	1st	Thom Barlow
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	12	1st	Thom Barlow
2	16	2nd	Austin Moore
3	16	3th	Thom Barlow
4	18	3rd	Thom Barlow
5	18	5th	Thom Barlow
6	20	1st	Austin Moore
7	21	5th	Austin Moore
8	22	4th	Austin Moore
9	23	3rd	Austin Moore
10	23	2nd	Thom Barlow
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	14	1st	Thom Barlow
2	16	3th	Thom Barlow
3	20	3rd	Thom Barlow
4	20	5th	Thom Barlow
5	21	2nd	Austin Moore
6	22	5th	Austin Moore
7	23	1st	Austin Moore
8	24	2nd	Thom Barlow
9	25	4th	Austin Moore
10	26	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: F2B






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	5.09	2nd	Austin Moore
2	5.21	5th	Thom Barlow
3	5.25	3th	Thom Barlow
4	5.33	1st	Thom Barlow
5	5.47	4th	Austin Moore
6	6.00	3rd	Austin Moore
7	6.04	1st	Austin Moore
8	6.06	5th	Austin Moore
9	6.21	2nd	Thom Barlow
10	7.46	3rd	Thom Barlow
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	6.00	3rd	Austin Moore
2	5.48	4th	Austin Moore
3	5.48	2nd	Thom Barlow
4	5.30	1st	Austin Moore
5	5.18	5th	Thom Barlow
6	4.79	5th	Austin Moore
7	4.76	3th	Thom Barlow
8	4.72	2nd	Austin Moore
9	4.02	3rd	Thom Barlow
10	3.56	1st	Thom Barlow
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	6.67	3rd	Austin Moore
2	6.40	4th	Austin Moore
3	6.29	1st	Austin Moore
4	5.95	5th	Thom Barlow
5	5.89	2nd	Austin Moore
6	5.64	2nd	Thom Barlow
7	5.45	5th	Austin Moore
8	4.96	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	4.95	3th	Thom Barlow
10	4.32	1st	Thom Barlow
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	19	1st	Thom Barlow
2	24	2nd	Austin Moore
3	25	3th	Thom Barlow
4	27	5th	Thom Barlow
5	29	5th	Austin Moore
6	30	4th	Austin Moore
7	30	3rd	Thom Barlow
8	32	1st	Austin Moore
9	34	2nd	Thom Barlow
10	36	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	23	1st	Thom Barlow
2	26	3th	Thom Barlow
3	30	2nd	Austin Moore
4	31	5th	Thom Barlow
5	33	5th	Austin Moore
6	35	4th	Austin Moore
7	35	2nd	Thom Barlow
8	37	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	38	1st	Austin Moore
10	40	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best CMLL






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.08	4th	Austin Moore
2	1.23	3rd	Austin Moore
3	1.29	1st	Austin Moore
4	2.00	5th	Austin Moore
5	2.00	2nd	Thom Barlow
6	2.08	1st	Thom Barlow
7	2.54	2nd	Austin Moore
8	2.54	3th	Thom Barlow
9	2.79	3rd	Thom Barlow
10	2.83	5th	Thom Barlow
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.33	4th	Austin Moore
2	7.69	1st	Thom Barlow
3	7.50	2nd	Thom Barlow
4	6.50	3rd	Austin Moore
5	6.50	5th	Austin Moore
6	5.51	2nd	Austin Moore
7	5.43	1st	Austin Moore
8	4.72	3th	Thom Barlow
9	3.23	3rd	Thom Barlow
10	3.18	5th	Thom Barlow
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.26	4th	Austin Moore
2	8.17	1st	Thom Barlow
3	8.00	2nd	Thom Barlow
4	7.32	3rd	Austin Moore
5	7.00	5th	Austin Moore
6	6.20	1st	Austin Moore
7	5.91	2nd	Austin Moore
8	5.51	3th	Thom Barlow
9	4.30	3rd	Thom Barlow
10	3.89	5th	Thom Barlow
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7	1st	Austin Moore
2	8	3rd	Austin Moore
3	9	4th	Austin Moore
4	9	3rd	Thom Barlow
5	9	5th	Thom Barlow
6	12	3th	Thom Barlow
7	13	5th	Austin Moore
8	14	2nd	Austin Moore
9	15	2nd	Thom Barlow
10	16	1st	Thom Barlow
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8	1st	Austin Moore
2	9	3rd	Austin Moore
3	10	4th	Austin Moore
4	11	5th	Thom Barlow
5	12	3rd	Thom Barlow
6	14	5th	Austin Moore
7	14	3th	Thom Barlow
8	15	2nd	Austin Moore
9	16	2nd	Thom Barlow
10	17	1st	Thom Barlow
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LSE






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	2.10	4th	Austin Moore
2	2.77	5th	Austin Moore
3	2.89	3th	Thom Barlow
4	3.12	1st	Thom Barlow
5	3.13	3rd	Thom Barlow
6	3.38	2nd	Thom Barlow
7	3.55	2nd	Austin Moore
8	3.82	1st	Austin Moore
9	4.07	3rd	Austin Moore
10	4.73	5th	Thom Barlow
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	6.88	3rd	Austin Moore
2	5.63	2nd	Austin Moore
3	5.50	1st	Austin Moore
4	5.33	2nd	Thom Barlow
5	5.24	4th	Austin Moore
6	5.13	1st	Thom Barlow
7	4.84	3th	Thom Barlow
8	4.79	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	4.65	5th	Thom Barlow
10	3.61	5th	Austin Moore
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	10.07	3rd	Austin Moore
2	8.17	2nd	Austin Moore
3	7.85	1st	Austin Moore
4	7.14	4th	Austin Moore
5	7.05	1st	Thom Barlow
6	6.80	2nd	Thom Barlow
7	6.50	5th	Austin Moore
8	6.39	3rd	Thom Barlow
9	5.71	5th	Thom Barlow
10	5.54	3th	Thom Barlow
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	10	5th	Austin Moore
2	11	4th	Austin Moore
3	14	3th	Thom Barlow
4	15	3rd	Thom Barlow
5	16	1st	Thom Barlow
6	18	2nd	Thom Barlow
7	20	2nd	Austin Moore
8	21	1st	Austin Moore
9	22	5th	Thom Barlow
10	28	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	15	4th	Austin Moore
2	16	3th	Thom Barlow
3	18	5th	Austin Moore
4	20	3rd	Thom Barlow
5	22	1st	Thom Barlow
6	23	2nd	Thom Barlow
7	27	5th	Thom Barlow
8	29	2nd	Austin Moore
9	30	1st	Austin Moore
10	41	3rd	Austin Moore
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```












Spoiler: Roux by average






Spoiler: Best Lblock






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	2.19	Austin Moore
2	2.54	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	4.27	Austin Moore
2	3.81	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	5.34	Austin Moore
2	4.20	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	9.00	Austin Moore
2	10.00	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	10.67	Thom Barlow
2	11.67	Austin Moore
```









Spoiler: Best Rblock






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	3.02	Thom Barlow
2	3.54	Austin Moore
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.30	Thom Barlow
2	5.36	Austin Moore
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.63	Thom Barlow
2	6.21	Austin Moore
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	19.00	Austin Moore
2	19.00	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	20.00	Thom Barlow
2	22.00	Austin Moore
```









Spoiler: Best F2B






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	5.56	Thom Barlow
2	5.73	Austin Moore
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	5.16	Thom Barlow
2	4.94	Austin Moore
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	5.88	Austin Moore
2	5.52	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	28.00	Austin Moore
2	29.00	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	30.67	Thom Barlow
2	33.67	Austin Moore
```









Spoiler: Best CMLL






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	1.94	Austin Moore
2	2.46	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	5.83	Austin Moore
2	4.88	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.35	Austin Moore
2	5.56	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	11.33	Austin Moore
2	12.00	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	12.33	Austin Moore
2	13.67	Thom Barlow
```









Spoiler: Best LSE






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	3.38	Austin Moore
2	3.67	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	5.03	Austin Moore
2	4.91	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.99	Austin Moore
2	5.36	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	17.00	Austin Moore
2	18.00	Thom Barlow
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	19.67	Thom Barlow
2	27.00	Austin Moore
```


----------



## JasonK (Sep 16, 2012)

You have got to be joking...


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 16, 2012)

Wot...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2012)

Lol Brest that is amazing/scary/ridiculous. Even with my browser zoomed as far out as it can go, this is what that post looks like with all possible spoilers opened:



Spoiler


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2012)

JasonK said:


> You have got to be joking...



Yeah Brest, what the f took you so long?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 16, 2012)

Brest is a god


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, that's insane. I looked through all of the statistical rankings and it's really shown me how much my LL needs work.
Thanks, Brest.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 16, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Brest is a god



Gulp! Why not have a new event i comps: 3x3 reconstruction 3/5


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 16, 2012)

Mr Cubism said:


> Gulp! Why not have a new event i comps: 3x3 reconstruction 3/5



Yeah... I'm placing my bet on chrissyD (never count out the underdog )


----------



## Julian (Sep 16, 2012)

So, how much of the time spent doing that was on Louis? 

EDIT: er, just noticed, Andrew's first solve is 59/60 STM, not 69 :/
EDIT 2: oh, unless you're going by how he executed.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2012)

I discovered the moves, which Louis preformed behind the table for his 14.03+ solve, for Brest :3


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a little bit late but I cannot express how highly I think of Brest after seeing the work he put in. Thank you, really, just great information. May your name be praised and worshiped.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 17, 2012)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> May your name be praised and worshiped.



More http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...1-Forum-Awards&p=678344&viewfull=1#post678344


----------



## Tyson (Sep 19, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> More http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...1-Forum-Awards&p=678344&viewfull=1#post678344



Wow, this is amazing. Brest, if you would like, please get in contact with the wc 2013 organizers and maybe we can integrate your 2012 info on the 2012 website.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Wow, this is amazing. Brest, if you would like, please get in contact with the wc 2013 organizers



Yes, please. We need instant replay.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 20, 2012)

Brest please.
One of the most hard working and nicest cuber to meet in person.


----------



## ToastyKen (Oct 1, 2012)

The conclusion...

US Nationals 2012, Day 3

A few samples:

Dapper Chester





High-Five!





Chess:





Intense warm-up:





And of course, your 2012 US National Champion!





Set of 46 photos from Day 3 here

In addition, I took pictures of every finalist (except one part when I had to go change batteries). Another 23 photos here:

3x3 Finals Complete Set

And if you missed them earlier, here are links to photos from all 4 days of competition

Video still to come!


----------



## Bob (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Ken!


----------



## Vincents (Oct 1, 2012)

I made it into two pics!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 3, 2012)

Once again, you delivered nice photos. Thanks!

stuff:


Spoiler



My dad's in the background of one of the photos!
I was beside you (Cameraman Lu) when you took the photos of Calvin recording Cameron. He was recording a slow-mo video.
I'm a blur in the back of one of the photos.
Ohi Slater and Sarah in Andrew's champ photo.


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 9, 2013)

I finally completed editing my video documentary of US Nationals 2012, complete with (my first ever) interviews!

Thread in video forum here

Here's the video, for ease of viewing, but you might want to comment on the thread above.

*Please share the link with anyone you know in the video*, as I didn't take down people's contact info...






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTHtf8hHAY0

*Edit:* Plus some "deleted scenes" uploaded separately here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjJ4xfugFBo


----------

